# *Giveaway* T.R.U. Ball Signature Series HBX *Giveaway*



## hogslayer80

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## 4by4buck

In for the Win!


----------



## tlrn8

Sweet.... Was just looking at new releases...


----------



## Stringster

HBX please!


----------



## ohiobowhntr24

I'm in, can't wait to test drive one.


----------



## CarbonWarrior

I wouldnt mind giving one a try. And, I'll come pick it up... since you're right down the road!


----------



## spotshot

i'm in !!!!!!!


----------



## jrandres

The HBX looks like an amazing invention. You all knocked it out of the park on this one!


----------



## Keelermk

Count me in!


----------



## Kansas Kid

Why not


----------



## Archerbruce

I'm in.


----------



## Kellg79

We are going to start this giveaway off by giving away an Abyss by Jesse Broadwater! Don't forget to enter and soon you will have your chance for an HBX! Watch these videos on the new HBX by Reo Wilde and the Abyss by Jesse Broadwater for more information!


----------



## ravenbow

I am in. Thanks for the chance to win the HBX.


----------



## friend of coal

I want one to!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrandres

TRU BALL doing amazing things again!


----------



## panther08

Thank you for the chance.


----------



## roybivins

Count me in!


----------



## BuckinBronc94

Count me in!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

I would definitely like to try a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release.


----------



## iammarty

I'm in!


----------



## cjbowhunter

Love my hbc, I'm in!


----------



## thehart_cwc

I'm in


----------



## Roverrich

Count me in!


----------



## Wayniac3

Would love to give one a shot.. thanks!


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm in


----------



## nitrum

Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## JHENS87

I'm in for sure


----------



## Ryjax

I'm in!


----------



## loveha

I'm in.


----------



## HIArcher

Thanks for the opportunity! I' in.


----------



## cjbowhunter

Again


----------



## DJH01L

Count me in!!!


----------



## cjbowhunter

Pick me.


----------



## harleyryder

I want this !!!!


----------



## Tony Bagnall

I am so far in!!!!!!


----------



## Probe 97

I'm in to try a signature series.


----------



## Tony Bagnall

in in in ~~~~~~~ IN IN IN~~~~~~IN IN IN


----------



## cjbowhunter

And again.


----------



## Moebow

I'll play. Currently use a Sweet Spot II and an HT


----------



## dcreighton

In for the opportunity.


----------



## nccrutch

I'm in! My old Sabertooth is getting wore out.


----------



## cjbowhunter

Last try today


----------



## zip4644

In please


----------



## TNKnoxville

Love my Absolute 360, the HBX looks sweet!


----------



## Jason Pope

I want to try one!


----------



## Tree_fish

In it to win it!


----------



## ex-okie

Sign me up. It sounds like this release could be the answer to this old man's release problems.


----------



## Bergs

I'm in!


----------



## midwestbowhunt

Definitely in for this!


----------



## cgsabo

I'm in


----------



## Warrior8577

Looks like a great release, would be great to win the HBX. Thanks for the chance to win one.


----------



## RCR_III

Well this escalated quickly haha


----------



## tarheels1321

Im in


----------



## eads81

please add me in and thank you for the opportunity


----------



## riv96

Always willing to win something. I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Rolo

In.


----------



## puckwert23

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## state45champ

In! Thank you !


----------



## Bull Herbie

I would like one. I will PM you my address😄


----------



## jewalker7842

Count me in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## wolbear

Would love to FINALLY have a great Tru Ball release. Please enter me!


----------



## darton3d

My whole family shoots Tru-Ball, best releases made.


----------



## griffwar

I'm in for a release that I think is a game changer!!


----------



## jhall239

Thanks for the invite!


----------



## cc122368

In it to win.


----------



## pointndog

I'm in!!!!


----------



## kwilde

Thanks for the chance


----------



## drew5476

Would make a nice addition


----------



## huntnm2001

I'm in


----------



## Bo Morris

I want one!!!


----------



## benz1978

Do it


----------



## Kellg79

Thanks everyone for entering! Don't forget to check out our website on more detail on these awesome signature releases!

http://truball.com/HBX.html


----------



## dls0418

I'm in.


----------



## milksnake12

Yes Please!


----------



## Alaska at heart

I have a TRU Ball HT, but would love to try the new HBX. Please consider this an entry.


----------



## cc122368

I really want to try one of these hope I win one.


----------



## Probe 97

In again, great company and thanks for offering the opportunity to AT.


----------



## Kellg79

Remember all you have to do is comment to enter! Feel free to ask questions on this new release and we will have more videos on the way!


----------



## ride394

Count me in


----------



## wdriver

I'd very much like to try these new releases.


----------



## DillonK28

I'm in!!!


----------



## Boubou

I am in


----------



## Keelermk

I am in


----------



## thomas 891

I never win anything.But what the heck I'm in.


----------



## King

In!


----------



## bowjoe1800

Love my TruBall releases. Would love to have another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redman

My whole family shoots Tru-Ball, best releases made


----------



## remwin

I'm in


----------



## redwings423

I'm in!


----------



## Bowfreak

Count me in.


----------



## addileehunter

I'm in


----------



## PodunkArcher

I'm in for the win !


----------



## bowtechlx

Count me in . I would love to win any of your fine products.

Thanks so much for the opportunity Brad


----------



## Jmanyt

Yes Please!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I'm in! What a great contest and gesture by the people at Truball! :thumb:


----------



## cc122368

I have not shot a BT in awhile but did try a Tru Ball BT the other day at my dealers and loved it.


----------



## 454casull

I will jump on the wagon....


----------



## markfralic21

I'm in


----------



## Snake-Eyes24

I would love one


----------



## AzCharlie

I'm in for sure!


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Thank you for another contest!


----------



## buckwild13

count me in would love to have one


----------



## JaySee

Count me in!


----------



## Joebert

I'm in! Absolutely thanks for the chance!!


----------



## Pete McIntosh

Need one of these!


----------



## Snake-Eyes24

I want one


----------



## bcriner

I'm in. HBX!!!


----------



## 4barchery

Awesome give away! I am in


----------



## carlosii

Pick me...Pick me.

Love my Sweet Spot 3 and would love to give this one a try.


----------



## rhust

Count me in. Thank you.


----------



## trumankayak

Boom


----------



## orarcher

In for the win !!! Thanks !!


----------



## CMartini

I wanna win


----------



## McKee11

I'm in.


----------



## MonsterT85

I'm in!!


----------



## Farkie

Need!


----------



## Saddlebum04

Would love to have a chance to use this release, looks awesome!


----------



## goliath

Tru Ball, the best release


----------



## quietdesign

got to be a HBX - thanks


----------



## SwedishArcher

I'm in need this true back tension


----------



## Labs

Thanks for the chance...


----------



## auwood74

Count me in !! Thanks!!


----------



## Sinister01

awesome... thanks for the chance.


----------



## living1512

Count me in.


----------



## azelkaholic

I'd like a chance .... WOOOO


----------



## De goulet

I m in. I m french


----------



## camel182

Awesome Chance!!! Pick me


----------



## AngeloTech

Really been wanting to try one of the new releases, but ain't got any money! Pick me, pick me!


----------



## Chumbucket

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## harley36

Please sign me up!


----------



## barnesville4

Hbx please


----------



## DKBen

Thanks for doing the giveaway! Count me in!


----------



## Bow Dad

In! Thanks for opportunity!


----------



## hoosierredneck

I'd like to try one


----------



## TH30060X

And this is why I use your products! Top notch.


----------



## Mark Slade

I'm in!


----------



## billabang

I'm in!


----------



## sandrus

Love the Fulkrum.


----------



## PAbowhunter86

I'm in; Awesome releases.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Lots and lots already sold, might as well take a shot and win one for FREE!! Good Luck....


----------



## tere colera

I'm in. 
I would like to say something about tru ball Fulkrum release. It's my favourite release and it has a good grip. Last month I whip up 4 national records (Spain). 100% advisable


----------



## Acts 4:12

I'm in. Thank you T.R.U Ball for this great opportunity!!


----------



## Zadigre

excellent!!
I already own a HBC... but I really would like to have a HBX because it looks incredible!
thanks a lot for this contest!


----------



## Tom1953

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## ManOfKnight

I would love to be added.


----------



## daymude7288

Sign me up!


----------



## jclark_65

I'm in for the HBX, love to win one of these!


----------



## Ahiatt38

HBX looks awesome! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## LeaseTree

im in! lets do this!


----------



## Mestang99

Thanks for doing this and for making the best releases!!!!


----------



## Mestang99

You guys are awesome!!!!


----------



## wdbowhunter

Definately want in on this one!


----------



## Mestang99

Sign me up.


----------



## valerio024

Thanks for the opportunity! I hope to win!


----------



## brownieonfire

Shot prototype at Metropolis - would love to own one of these releases!


----------



## msuwxguy

Man I would love to try the HBX!! Deal me in!!


----------



## LXRocker

Yes Please!


----------



## stantonl33

I want in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69

KIWININJA is in to win [emoji108]🏾


----------



## deerfrenzy

My wife uses a thumb release and I want her to get int a Hinge release as I know it would help her shoot better o. Thank you I'm in .


----------



## TDagit

Count me in why not.


----------



## Dustyra

HBX is going to be Awesome!!!!


----------



## deerfrenzy

******** sharing this on my Hunting Pages ******* doing this cause of the opportunity in a chance of winning one . Thank you again.
NockDeepOutdoorz 
Rezurrected Huntin Gals


----------



## muro9919

Count me in!


----------



## bpb32

I'm in! Would love one of the new HBX releases!! Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## luckycharlie

A medium for my son would be great. Thanks.


----------



## WhitBri

I'm in


----------



## HntrBabe

Thank you for the opportunity in a chance to win an awesome release . I use a thumb release and would love to try using a hing . Thank you .


----------



## Efish1590

Awesome opportunity! Sign me up. Thank you!


----------



## labtech8

In to win.


----------



## a45burner

I'm in ! Thanks for the opportunity ! What an amazing giveaway!


----------



## BoHunter0210

im in


----------



## xxdreamseasonxx

Open up the gates


----------



## Sudden Death

Sign me up. HBX please.


----------



## RTILLER

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## Rjm08

I'm in!


----------



## housemj

Yep


----------



## Hallettking

Can't wait to try one!


----------



## Pig_Pen

Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## ThunderEagle

In!


----------



## rpford53

Looking forward to the release of the HBX


----------



## oglebuck

I'm in and need a new hinge.


----------



## graydw

I'm in.


----------



## svernatter

I'm in


----------



## DSR_SA

I'm in !!!!


----------



## mathewskiller

I'm in!


----------



## 256hunter

Yes sir !!!


----------



## MikeR

I'm in.


----------



## jhinaz

I'm in. - John


----------



## NateUK

I need the HBX!


----------



## barnesville4

Yes please


----------



## Suock

Really looking to try the HBX


----------



## monaro

best give away ever, im in


----------



## montigre

I have one on pre-order...would love to get one earlier than August!! Small for me please. ;-)


----------



## buzbmr

I'm in! Could always use a new release! Thanks


----------



## redneckbohunter

played with the prototype HBX at IBO erie, love it!!


----------



## redheadhunter21

Put me in coach!!!


----------



## larsabackberg

Hell yeah!! I'm in!
Can't wait to get my hands on the HBX. 
Come on, you need to let the Swede win!! [emoji41]


----------



## cordini

I'm in.....Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Casey.radel

I would love a HBX...thanks for the opportunity


----------



## jbzero

awesome! Can't wait to shoot this release if I win one or not.


----------



## wilde1

My last name is already there so I am IN


----------



## Michael Knudsen

Country me in 
HBX


----------



## jaydub

Awesome company. .
I shot this release at metropolis and I'm in love.


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in for sure


----------



## Stringster

Need more releases for my collection!


----------



## Kellg79

Remember, The more you enter the better chance you have of winning!


----------



## mxbadboy03

im in i need a new release


----------



## mxbadboy03

pick me


----------



## Hunter187

I'm in...looks like a great product


----------



## Droptine43

I'm in thanks for the chance to win


----------



## mxbadboy03

or me


----------



## mxbadboy03

how about me


----------



## mxbadboy03

and last one for today


----------



## barakuda

I am in. Pick me


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

I love my badger can't wait to try the HBX


----------



## Zadigre

ok. 
Would you recommend à Fulkrum for someone that is pretty happy with the HBC?


----------



## Reaper1717

bring it


----------



## j royse

I'm in to win.


----------



## WVAhillbilly11

I'm in


----------



## fowl777

Definitely in!


----------



## arrowblaster

Count me in. Would rather be lucky and win one than to buy at worlds, or on here! Thanks TruBall!


----------



## Hunterjames32

What s great company. Thanks for a chance to win


----------



## AzCharlie

In again!


----------



## okarcher

count me in I love my truball releases.


----------



## FM2007

Thanks,great releases


----------



## SpeedStar

Yes please!


----------



## Hunterjames32

I'm in


----------



## powerguy

In it to win it!


----------



## gert26

Me please!!!!


----------



## Kellg79

Zadigre said:


> ok.
> Would you recommend à Fulkrum for someone that is pretty happy with the HBC?


The FulKrum is a great hinge style release, you really can't go wrong with it. The new HBX is being release at the end of this giveaway so you may want to look into that!


----------



## cottonstalk

I'd like a chance to win, thanks


----------



## bowhunt2014

Would love to try this release!


----------



## Yoffione

I'm in. Thank you.


----------



## dwdwdwdw

I'm in.


----------



## Ryjax

In again


----------



## cshs

love to have one....i will drive over and pick it up....live in roanoke


----------



## TURBOTECH

would love to have one to go with my honey badger !!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

In. In. In.


----------



## tomah

in please!


----------



## 73Buckmaster

I'm in .
You guys are awesome


----------



## Jaimie81

I'm in


----------



## Stringster

cshs said:


> love to have one....i will drive over and pick it up....live in roanoke


I live in Bedford, race ya there :wink:


----------



## nhns4

Ttt


----------



## Martinemc

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


Count me in, would love it .


----------



## Martinemc

I would love to shoot with one of those


----------



## draw29

I like my HT3 but that HBX looks really interesting.Count me in.


----------



## coondog13

Yes please and thanks.


----------



## wilrage

*Hbx giveaway...heck yeah*



Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


Count me in!


----------



## Magic

I'm in thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## VeroShooter

The new HBX is something that I have been looking for a long time! I can't tell you how many times I have wished out loud that I could get a back tension release that would fire even if my index finger pressure was maintained. Can't wait to try this one out!


----------



## ThatArcheryDude

Oh heck yeah! I'd love a new hinge, button, HBX.... heck, any release!


----------



## McDawg

Count me in. thanks


----------



## apabow

this is great, thank you T.R.U. Ball for all you do in the archery community


----------



## kriptonight

I'm in thanks for the chance!


----------



## Hammerin Hank

In it to win it.


----------



## targetzone

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Concentricity

Sounds awesome, I'm in!


----------



## peter rogers

I use the Abyss and would love to have another one


----------



## D-TRAIN

Me me me!!!


----------



## waterbar

I am in, thank you for the chance.


----------



## MuddMotorDD

Im In Thanks!!


----------



## JB9

I'm in!


----------



## kwboom

Never win this type of giveaway. But I am in anyway. Thankyou T.R.U Ball for the chance.


----------



## bullsi

*HBX Giveaway*

I'm in.


----------



## elgringo

i'd like one too!!


----------



## StraightShot203

I just relized this thread and thought it had been around for a while due to how many pages! Nope.. Tru ball is just awesome thats why haha. 
This is really nice to say the least


----------



## MuddMotorDD

Ttt


----------



## allaindc

Thanks for the opportunity. I would love to win.


----------



## dannyk300

Great idea guys!!


----------



## EPLC

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


I've used many different releases and without a doubt the T.R.U. Ball line is amongst the best in the business. The HBX looks like another winner!


----------



## EPLC

Day 1 entry 2


----------



## PSEWood

I am in T.R.U ball makes great release aids!


----------



## Geeman

I am in for the TRU Ball!


----------



## EPLC

Day 1 entry 3


----------



## pyroman_27

I'm in. I could really use this.


----------



## EPLC

Day 1 entry 4...


----------



## EPLC

Saving the best for last... Day 1 entry 5 :zip:


----------



## gridman

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


I'm in


----------



## bowanalee

Heck yeah, I could use another TB release.


----------



## bassmanbernier

Im in!


----------



## POOREBOY

Need one of these puppy's


----------



## Juan carlos

I'm in


----------



## cabbage2009

I'm in


----------



## tuff_cowboy

heck ya!!!! NEED IT!!!!


----------



## RRam

I'm in.


----------



## hdrking2003

I'm in, and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Sweet!


----------



## RPLies

I'm in!


----------



## rutnstrut

Comment


----------



## GT_Racer

I could use an Abyss to go with my Fulkrum.


----------



## CK1

Yup yup! Thanks!


----------



## freefall619

Really excited to get my preordered HBX.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

Not that I'll win, but this is something I really would like to try... Matter of fact, if this isn't way overpriced, I'll be trying it regardless. But I'd rather for free


----------



## Drakken

a good idea to replace my old cascade !


----------



## RPLies

didn't know there were so many Tru Ball fans


----------



## soundtx

really wanting to shoot a hinge release. So please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! chose me


----------



## oktalotl

I'm in, maybe this time!


----------



## echavezval

*Ready to win the T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release*

In for the giveaway...


----------



## jameswm3

Best products on the planet


----------



## 138104

In! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## cordini

#2 for the day.....Thanks!


----------



## bowenginerd

im in


----------



## SantinoR

Nice.


----------



## dustinC

Awesome


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In to win


----------



## sixstringer4528

I'd take an hbx


----------



## bowenginerd

im in! 2


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## SHOOTIN_4-->GOD

*Pick me*

Please pick me. I need a new release.


----------



## Marcus Barclay

Count me in!!!


----------



## skiisme753

I'm in


----------



## RPLies

when is the drawing going to take place?


----------



## RPLies

is there any additional info on these releases other than the videos?


----------



## skiisme753

Drawings are every Friday says it at the top in the first post


----------



## nhns4

In.


----------



## dizeanuknow

Would love this... Thanks for the opportunity. Might finally get me out of my longhorn.


----------



## kaela_17193

Awesome! Sign me up!


----------



## Kenecs

Truball releases are the bezt thing since sliced bread!


----------



## rocket80

I need a new release


----------



## brownstonebear

The Abyss is an awesome release


----------



## kaela_17193

Would love to try something different than my Stan!


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Wazz13

Count me in.


----------



## jaydub

I'm in.2 of the allowed 5 a day for me.
This post is going to be big..


----------



## jclark_65

Love to win one.


----------



## Mohunter46

I'm in


----------



## Dead Eye D

i'm in on this...day 1 entry 1...:wink:


----------



## Sinister01

two


----------



## toypar

This is great


----------



## Probe 97

In again, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Kansas Kid

1 more time


----------



## workinonit50

I need one for my new bow


----------



## Targettim

Yes please, I'd love a new release!
Cheers from Australia


----------



## iabowhunter86

I'm in thanks for making such quality products


----------



## mopahls

All the way


----------



## Autumnrider

Been wanting to try the HBX 
THANK YOU FOR THE CHANCE!


----------



## 89lxbill

I'm all for a new release! Count me in.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Woo Hoo! You guys rock. Can't wait to try the HBx.


----------



## On_Target

Sweet


----------



## nitrum

In again thanks for the chance


----------



## iammarty

In again


----------



## One Slick trick

In for the win!


----------



## DTASRS

I'm in!, Tru Ball for life!..


----------



## murphy31

I'm in


----------



## Dead Eye D

day 1 entry 2...:wink:


----------



## nhns4

3rd today


----------



## Jarfly

I'm in. Id love to try that new hbx out!!!


----------



## pastorjosh

I'm in!!


----------



## Ryjax

4th today


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Number 2


----------



## Akwasr47

Count me in!


----------



## uswd930

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## seiowabow

In to win


----------



## realitycheck390

I'm in. I've been wanting to try a handheld release.


----------



## russch

Love my HBC. Need a HBX


----------



## dukeofwails

Wow! Exciting! Count e in!


----------



## crcbowhunter

Yes please!!


----------



## Dud51

I will be waiting for my new HBX Thanks TRUBALL


----------



## carlosii

Shucks...might as well put me in again. Thanks.


----------



## AzCharlie

In again, ordered an HBX but would love to win one.


----------



## Cal7989

I would love a new release... I'm definitely in!


----------



## servingspinner

Hbx me please!


----------



## servingspinner

Shot for tb back in the king George days time to go back!


----------



## mamun1024

In & thank you for the GAW!!


----------



## tecshooter05

In for some hbx fun


----------



## RchurE

In please! And thanks.


----------



## hieule

Thank you Tru Ball.
Count me in


----------



## JFergus7

Need a new release! I'm in!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Number 3


----------



## hoythunterdad

Put my name in the hat, thanks for the chance at winning some great products....


----------



## 3Dfool

I'm in!!! Thanks Tru Ball!


----------



## Hep

In :wink:


----------



## archeryaddict7

I'm in


----------



## T STEWART

I am actually shopping around for a new release, would be awesome to win one! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Sbay

Put my name in the hat please


----------



## bowhunter2k9

Count me in! Always wanted one!


----------



## Thornearcher

I'm in. Would love to upgrade.


----------



## cshs

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


Please...new release


----------



## Madman

In.


----------



## CaptHowdy5150

Yes, please. I'm in.


----------



## Tallybowman

Sounds great!


----------



## blueidexx

Im in would love to give it a try


----------



## Archerbruce

Would love one


----------



## squid013

Where do I send my shipping address


----------



## Darian

It would be great if I was able to try this out.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

-4-


----------



## dairyboy4

Ding Ding Ding..... i it it to win it...........big money big money....... no whammy


----------



## OKArcherynut1

Shoot the HBC ....Would love to try the HBX


----------



## vftcandy

Sweet I'm in..thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## teacherhunter

Had a T. R. U. Ball wrist release; would love to try one of these!


----------



## jclark_65

Count me in.


----------



## uswd930

One more for the HBX.


----------



## loveha

Number 2


----------



## RCH

I'm in!


----------



## bowtechlx

I'm in for an awesome truball release .


----------



## Probe 97

In again for the day, fingers crossed.


----------



## G200driver

Truball is the best!


----------



## cslr

well yes please .


----------



## MuddMotorDD

Thanks


----------



## MADZUKI

Will make a great stable mate for my Abyss ! I'll probably give it to one of my sons !!
The Abyss is a great release and I'm sure the HBX will not disappoint !!


----------



## naturalsteel

I would really love one of these! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Soo Jit

I Want One!!!!!!


----------



## Ivy --> 1

Can wait to get my hands on one!!


----------



## Jabr357

Love to try one! looks revolutionary.


----------



## Smokeymtnbow

Hope to get lucky!!!


----------



## MNHUNTER23

I'm in!


----------



## cwade3085

Count me in


----------



## et1673

Would be nice


----------



## Jermansin

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## deadduck357

No thanks, I like my Max Pro 4.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Heck yes! Put me in! Hey! When did the ST3 come out and then the ST360? Years back something went wrong with my new ST3 and Danny Evans swapped me a new-in-box ST360 and I'm still using it.


----------



## staindreality

I'm in. Been needing a new release for some time.


----------



## MADZUKI

One more to keep it up top. Thanks T.R.U. Ball


----------



## servingspinner

I'm in again!


----------



## GyrPer1

In like Flynn!


----------



## Mikalan

I am in.


----------



## POOREBOY

Is it the same width at the index finger as hbc?


----------



## sean1

Love to get one. Thanks for the offer


----------



## knox_nate

Sign me up! Thanks!


----------



## Hoytman77

TRU Ball rocks!


----------



## aljburk

I could use a new release!


----------



## j royse

In to win again


----------



## JEDIROCK

Tru Ball is my release choice for all disciplines of archery. Thanks Jesse and Reo for developing these great releases!


----------



## aljburk

I'm in!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

#5. I want this release bad!


----------



## aljburk

bump


----------



## Arrow

Please accept my entry.


----------



## gobe59

I can't wait till they come out


----------



## fortyx

I'm in, would love to try one.


----------



## realitycheck390

In again


----------



## meloy10

In this is awesome. Thank you!!!


----------



## QuickKen

How about best T.R.U. Ball Release customer? All are three fingers.
Owner of:
1 Wrist Strap Short N Sweet
1 Boss X, 
1 each Baby HT, 
2 each HT Med, 
1 each Honey Badger Claw Med, 
1 each Fulkrum, 
1 each Abyss, 
plus the wife has 2 each Sweet Spots. 

Trying your Prototype HBX at Erie IBO got me hooked on adding the HYBRID 5 Technology to my collection. 
See you at Marengo.


----------



## cgsabo

How do notification work, Messages on AT?


----------



## southgaboy

Outstanding release. I actually got to handle one at Metropolis !!


----------



## MandK

Would love the chance to own the HBX.


----------



## archeryaddict7

I'm in...[2]


----------



## MHoward

Count me in!


----------



## RutCrazy

Shot the HBX at Gem City and man is it sweet, can't wait to get mine in my hands


----------



## bill_collector

In for the countdown.


----------



## bill_collector

And again.


----------



## RRam

Again


----------



## madsam66

I'm in. A new release would be great!


----------



## G-unit

Might as well


----------



## SET THE HOOK

Im In!


----------



## ricksmathew

yes please!


----------



## enemyofsilence

Awesome!! Count me in. Love the color. Thanks!


----------



## tadpole

Enter me!!


----------



## MuddMotorDD

awesome company!!


----------



## shadeson

I'm in!!
I love my Abyss!


----------



## Duck0476

Ill take one


----------



## SillyOldFart

Would love to win one!


----------



## chasemukluk

Im in!!!


----------



## chasemukluk

I can't wait to shoot one of these. The design seems ingenious.


----------



## duane lane

I'll give it a shot


----------



## Probe 97

Last entry for the day.


----------



## iceman14

In.


----------



## saddleman37

Im in thanks


----------



## d_rek

here gooooooes!!!!


----------



## Galvin Yuan

Count me in!


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter

I would love one.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

I'm in


----------



## doublej450

I'm in!!!


----------



## ajarvimaki

The HBX would be awesome


----------



## TimEh

I had the opportunity to try the HBX in metropolis at the tru ball booth. I must admit this release really intrigues me. I really want to try one. To get a free one would be awesome.


----------



## rokster

Would love one - will feel right at home next to its grand father.. a King George !


----------



## GREENBALL

Im in, thanks.


----------



## cc122368

In again here.


----------



## R1Deason

awesome, bought a bt gold when i got started because it was cheap and seemed to have good reviews, and hasn't let me down yet but a new release would definitely be nice XD


----------



## archeryaddict7

I'm in... T


----------



## hoytlifer

Pick me pick me!!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Count me in


----------



## Gina Rae

*TruBall-Awesome releases!!*



Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


Hope you pick me!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## AFhunter11

Sign me up


----------



## appyjil

Would love to have for my 1st release.


----------



## 180 p&y

i'm in


----------



## rutnroy

Would really like to get this release, looks awesome


----------



## Bnbfishin

Can't win if you don't try......


----------



## henryc

I'm in


----------



## Whyrun

I'm in too, thanks.


----------



## iceman14

Hiygsfhooygv.


----------



## AJ 6982

Count me in also. Very curious about this release.


----------



## drgnhrt26

Please choose me


----------



## Ryjax

In again


----------



## Keelermk

In again


----------



## Super Hud

I'm in


----------



## wv-outdoor

I'm in as well


----------



## sharkred7

Pick me!


----------



## Keelermk

4th one for the day! This would be awesome!


----------



## aread

I'm in


----------



## jab73

I'm in


----------



## Matt Foley

In 1


----------



## veepge

Thank you T.R.U.Ball Axcel!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## ghosthunterNE

*release give away*



Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


Love all my other releases. Looking forward to shooting a new one.


----------



## One Slick trick

2nd entry for the day


----------



## bass884

put me in too!


----------



## EPLC

H


Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


I'm in again 🎯


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> H
> 
> I'm in again &#55356;&#57263;


Entry #2


----------



## EPLC

Entry #3


----------



## EPLC

Entry #4


----------



## EPLC

Entry #5


----------



## tbourgeois58

Count me in!


----------



## wdbowhunter

#2 for today....


----------



## vito9999

In on this one for sure.


----------



## BroColt

On it like a hobo on a ham sandwich


----------



## FatShaftin

I'm in!


----------



## Keelermk

Last daily entry


----------



## bluestreaker

I'm in and appreciate the opportunity


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Got to test one of these jewels at Erie. 
Very nice, well engineered piece!
Can't wait until I can get one of my own. 
Count me in for the drawing. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hawkins305

I'm in for a chance. Thank you.


----------



## DillonK28

Imm innnn 🍻


----------



## Archerbruce

I'm in


----------



## nhns4

Win


----------



## McKee11

In again


----------



## loveha

In!


----------



## PSE CRAZY

I neeeeeeed one in medium! Can't wait to shoot this bad boy


----------



## Jaz82

Love to get my hand on one of this baby... Please make my day !!

Thank you
:darkbeer:


----------



## PSE CRAZY

#2 for the day!


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Make it 3!


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Number 4


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Aaaaaaaaaand 5


----------



## nhns4

2nd


----------



## bluestreaker

In👍


----------



## Hoogie2004

I'd love a chance to win one!


----------



## Critter218

Posting for the giveaway! Would love a new release to go with my new APA Mamba Air!


----------



## JMW55

Hi. I am based in South Africa and pre ordered an Hbx through our local contact with Lancaster, about a month ago. The wait is killing me. Would appreciate the chance to win any release


----------



## proelite252006

I'm in


----------



## straight2it

Cant wait to try it! Thanks!


----------



## Onpoint85

Can't think of a better way to get my first back tension release.


----------



## cordini

In for today.....


----------



## SoDak Dog

give me, give me!


----------



## lancalot

Nice video , and i would love to win one


----------



## mustang kid

I would love to win! This shows what kind of company TRU Ball is. Other companies just stay behind closed doors and dont care.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One


----------



## iceman14

Two


----------



## Hoyt_03

Count me in.


----------



## Coach42743

Love to give this Baby a try...count me IN !!!


----------



## MuddMotorDD

New Day in again thanks


----------



## Deshante Colema

Maybe you could take advantage of the "RELEASE" of the new Magic Mike move and give away a HBXXL to a guy with XXL Hands.
I'm just saying.

Sign; 
Guy with XXL hands "D"


----------



## Blackout CE

In for a win i need a HBX if thats the prize


----------



## dannypartin08

I'm in


----------



## nhns4

Three


----------



## petertom

Really need this release. Please and thanks!!!


----------



## BluMeanie

Holy... You bet your sweet Bippy Ima enter to get one of these! 

Heck Yeah!


----------



## Cowboyup905

HBX please


----------



## Targettim

Yay, cool comp guys!!


----------



## turkeyhunter60

I'm In.


----------



## jclark_65

In for today


----------



## muro9919

2 for me


----------



## Peter Clark

Currently shoot a HT. Love the concept of design of the HBX. Count me in!


----------



## psubrettfarve

I love my HT Pro! Would love to try a HBX!


----------



## svernatter

I'm in


----------



## DK_Archer

*wish it could be mine*

I would love to win one of these.


----------



## AR Archer

I really need an HBX!!!!!!


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn

I'm in, Thanks & GOD BLESS


----------



## muro9919

Im in


----------



## muro9919

3. for today


----------



## muro9919

need this


----------



## Heyman

Im in. Love my assassin.


----------



## 4X4HD

In!!


----------



## 4X4HD

In #2


----------



## 4X4HD

In #3


----------



## 4X4HD

In #4!


----------



## 4X4HD

All kidding aside, I just started shooting a bt release last month and would really love a good newer release. Really wanting a TRUBall!


----------



## bill_collector

Truball rocks!


----------



## bill_collector

In one more time


----------



## Joker

May the luck be with me


----------



## gynx

Love my HBC, but can't wait to get my hand on a HBX!!!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Early morning in.


----------



## Cyberone

This is awesome. Thank you for making a great product


----------



## Christopher Lee

Generous! Count me in please!


----------



## DSR_SA

Add me


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

So cool


----------



## Sbay

one more 
Thanks TRU BALL


----------



## cshs

in for a new release....please pick me


----------



## jrandres

Good lord this thread has taken off


----------



## canadabowhunter

I've solely used Tru-Ball now for about 6 years! Love a free one for once! Lol pick me


----------



## Chumbucket

IN Again!


----------



## ca1224

Count me in ,, I could use a free upgrade. Thanks


----------



## Franklin7

Oh boy!! Sign me up


----------



## PSE 2374

I'm in please


----------



## huezzn

oh boy....what a nice idea, count me in


----------



## drew23

Never shoot a release like this, only used strap style trigger releases. In site this could improve my 3D shooting


----------



## Cdpkook132

In on this one! Thanks tru ball I am loving the fulkrum


----------



## Dead Eye D

in again...:wink:


----------



## treyb

Count me in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two for me


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five.


----------



## G200driver

Second try


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm in


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter

Hoping to get lucky, which is also what I hope this release will change about my shot cycle.


----------



## G200driver

I'm in


----------



## G200driver

Three


----------



## ronperreault

Want One!


----------



## G200driver

Four


----------



## G200driver

Fifth for day


----------



## iammarty

In for today


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Im in


----------



## tybennettwv

Absolutely


----------



## tybennettwv

Definitely in the market for a new release.


----------



## tybennettwv

Mine is junk


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## carlosii

ONe more time for good luck.


----------



## shooter jon

I'm in for the win


----------



## Metric1

I'm in...


----------



## bows_-_arrows

Pick me, thank you


----------



## henryc

#1 for the day


----------



## harwui

I'm in


----------



## pannell77

fantastic prize!


----------



## arrowblaster

In for a great release! And thanks for doing this on A/T, not Facebook!!


----------



## Probe 97

First entry for the day, this is going to be good.


----------



## VanBalls

I'm definitely in! Thanks.


----------



## jrandres

Lets see how many pages this one gets to!


----------



## XxHolleyxX

In please


----------



## ofl0926

Sign me up


----------



## NYS REP

I'm in thanks to a great company!!!!


----------



## realitycheck390

Yes sir


----------



## tmv

in it


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

Would love it


----------



## Nock On 4 Life

In! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## PK101

pick me, pick me!!!!!


----------



## Loopmtz

I'm down like James Brown!


----------



## kmsbowhunter

:blob1:


----------



## Jimbo61

Of course I am in!!! Looks sweet!


----------



## PK101

i'll even pay for shipping


----------



## gansettx

In like flint


----------



## smax

In it to win it lol


----------



## bgav1961

I could use a free release.


Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


----------



## mn.moose

I'm in....


----------



## P&Yonly

T.R.U Ball fan! Count me in!!


----------



## bgav1961

I could put a new release to good use


----------



## mn.moose

In #2


----------



## mn.moose

In #3


----------



## mn.moose

In #4


----------



## mn.moose

in #5


----------



## Torrence

Trying to get back into archery. This would help!


----------



## chasemukluk

I'm in!


----------



## chasemukluk

Love my HT3, entry #2. Time for an upgrade.


----------



## Sinister01

in again


----------



## WGA

I'm im


----------



## chasemukluk

Entry #3


----------



## chasemukluk

Entry #4


----------



## chasemukluk

Entry #5 for Wednesday


----------



## darkhorse777

In.


----------



## cc122368

Try for today.


----------



## cc122368

One more I'll split my 5 trys up.


----------



## djanderson80

I have a brass carter only "l" 3 finger to sell if I win…


----------



## Geoff.Gonseth

I am in.


----------



## jdhoggg

I'm in.


----------



## craigxt

I would like to try one out. Thanks


----------



## nickbean01

I'm in


----------



## luckycharlie

Sure would love to try one of those out in medium!!


----------



## lachypetersen22

I'm in, thank you very much, also do I have to re-enter each week? Also will you pm the winners or...?


----------



## lachypetersen22

Ttt


----------



## lachypetersen22

###


----------



## Natemac

Looks pretty cool. I'd love to give one a go!


----------



## lachypetersen22

$$$


----------



## Justin

So many I want to try still!


----------



## benji74

Ill take it!


----------



## SRMartin15

Count me in!


----------



## jmprg

Why not, i'm in..


----------



## nwiles

Sure why not.


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## Kellg79

Only 2 more days until the first giveaway! Keep them coming!


----------



## South Man

I'm in.


----------



## 4by4buck

IN again


----------



## Kansas Kid

One more


----------



## Gtrembly2

Never tried this type of release but id be willing to give it a shot im in.


----------



## jrandres

Come on 2 days lol


----------



## Air_Raid

This is amazing! Hoping for some good luck!


----------



## veepge

In again!


----------



## psehunter87

I'm in


----------



## Reverend

Thank you very much. Count me in for the drawings. 
Please pm me so I can give you the address where to ship my new release.


----------



## nitrum

One more time


----------



## jdh2550

My 15 year old TRU Ball might get jealous


----------



## skiisme753

I'm in


----------



## skiisme753

In again


----------



## Ghostbuck

Yes, please!


----------



## ArcherXXX300

Medium Please....a revolutionary design update to a hinged backtension.


----------



## lucasm

Would like a HBX Thanks


----------



## tdkelly

I'm in.


----------



## F/F 3Der

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## BillyRay

Throw my name in the hat!! :shade:


----------



## 300Romz

I'll take all of them:tongue:


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

I'm in!


----------



## Thor3209

I'm in it!


----------



## Kellg79

lachypetersen22 said:


> I'm in, thank you very much, also do I have to re-enter each week? Also will you pm the winners or...?


Yes, after each giveaway the entries reset so make sure you enter each week! I will send a PM to the winner once they are chosen!


----------



## Shootin12z

I'm in!


----------



## lachypetersen22

Kellg79 said:


> Yes, after each giveaway the entries reset so make sure you enter each week! I will send a PM to the winner once they are chosen!



Ok thank you ver much.


----------



## buzbmr

Count me in!


----------



## WhitetailAce

Count me in


----------



## spikeydave

Happy with all my tru ball and axcell products. Keep up the good work.


----------



## et1673

Nice


----------



## Thor3209

I'm in


----------



## POOREBOY

back in


----------



## Ke5ltp

I'm in!


----------



## ArchersCrest

Love T.R.U. Ball releases! I'm in, thx!


----------



## cordini

In again


----------



## Jason Pope

day 2 bump


----------



## jeffreyj5891

I'll take one!!!


----------



## lunn1620

I'm in


----------



## Progulf7

I'm in. Nice offer


----------



## eldzo6

I would like one please..


----------



## gooseman07

I want in!!


----------



## tszakelyhidio

Sign me up


----------



## Archerbruce

Back in


----------



## jdhoggg

Count me in.


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in.....




Tim


----------



## Bowhunter7474

This is great. I would love to have this


----------



## SchrodingersCat

In! Love to try to TRU Ball.


----------



## Thor3209

In again


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

2nd entry today.


----------



## mcgravis64

Hbx pls


----------



## mcgravis64

Hbx I'm in


----------



## mknpwr

I'm in, always looking to try new and different equipment out, see what works for me and what doesn't.


----------



## mcgravis64

Hbx PLEASE!!!


----------



## Thor3209

In it one more time


----------



## mcgravis64

Tru ball hdx I'm in


----------



## mcgravis64

Sign me up


----------



## Joebert

I'll try again. Thanks guys! Great give away like always !!


----------



## Thor3209

And in it for the last time today thanks for the opportunity


----------



## jrandres

I just gotta see this HBX in person


----------



## that1guy27

I'm in


----------



## BWRPWR6

Very excited for this release!!!


----------



## jrandres

I gotta see the HBX in person


----------



## ajarvimaki

Name in the hat again


----------



## AUbowhunter09

I'm in, Thanks


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Up top


----------



## mcgravis64

Very nice let me win one


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm in


----------



## kmbr45acp

I'm in


----------



## fishhunter68

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


Awesome. Can't wait


----------



## HIArcher

I'm in!


----------



## calexmcilvoy

I'm in


----------



## jclark_65

in again


----------



## JHENS87

pick me pick me


----------



## jeffrichards

One on order but I take two!!


----------



## OKArcherynut1

Ready to give one a try.


----------



## wdbowhunter

In yet again.


----------



## henryc

#2 for today


----------



## henryc

#3 for today


----------



## henryc

# 4 for today


----------



## Probe 97

In again for the day..


----------



## henryc

One last time for today


----------



## Keelermk

Count me in again #1 today.


----------



## LMacD

I'm in for sure. I think the concept is nothing short of brilliant - especially because I've been hanging up on my hinge release a lot lately


----------



## cc122368

Here, here I want to win one.


----------



## shiftydog

Count me in. And thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Keelermk

#2 for the day


----------



## DSR_SA

One more time


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Can I play?


----------



## Gregc291

I need a new release!!!


----------



## Gregc291

I really need a new one since I'm stuck with fingers


----------



## Archerbruce

Could use a new one.


----------



## Brawler1588

Would like to give one of these a try. Thanks


----------



## Barogers2

I'm in!


----------



## shooter jon

Me again


----------



## bluestreaker

I'm down


----------



## Beretta92

I'm in


----------



## jastein79

Sweet deal!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks for the chance at one of your releases


----------



## jastein79

Awesome!


----------



## jastein79

I'm in!


----------



## jastein79

Fantastic opportunity!


----------



## jastein79

Straight and Tru


----------



## kootenai

I want in!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## FireFighterRick

Can't wait to test it out


----------



## Tony7781

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## OKArcherynut1

It's my turn to win!


----------



## fitavossi

HBX please!


----------



## ofl0926

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in.


----------



## mv2martin

Count me in


----------



## loveha

In!


----------



## Hoyt_03

Would love to try a new release for once


----------



## HOG83

Im in! curious about the back tension and thumb release... I shot an old thumb button release with my last bow, that was @16-17 years ago!


----------



## rackattack86

Well.... hello!


----------



## txwilson

Nothing better than a T.R.U. BALL release


----------



## walks

I'd love to try one!


----------



## djorgensen3

I'm in. I would love to try one.


----------



## POOREBOY

need it!


----------



## Finnster

checking in.


----------



## CNC

I'm in.


----------



## BowMadMike

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


I'm in.


----------



## nhns4

Four


----------



## jclark_65

IN again


----------



## Nyper

I'm in. Thanks for the promo.


----------



## biggerjigger

Heck yea! Im in!!


----------



## Keelermk

#3 for the day


----------



## cjbowhunter

First today


----------



## cjbowhunter

Second today


----------



## cjbowhunter

Third today


----------



## cjbowhunter

Fourth today


----------



## tere colera

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## tere colera

Second time


----------



## tere colera

Third time


----------



## tere colera

Fourth time today


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm in again


----------



## P&Yonly

I'm in again!


----------



## kmsbowhunter

#2.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Count me in. Love my truball/axcel products


----------



## lambert1234

Really would love one


----------



## cgsabo

Have an Abyss and a Fulcrum, why not a HBX


----------



## BGagner

In for the win, thanks!


----------



## JMASavage

Another awesome giveaway thanks TRUBall would be hard to pick one


----------



## cc122368

Again #4.


----------



## Keelermk

#4 for the day


----------



## dparadowski

Put me in


----------



## South Man

Im in


----------



## Masheen76

I will be in, thanks!


----------



## loveha

In for the 3rd.


----------



## Ron Nepini

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## dls0418

I'm in


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Chevy10boy

I'm in... Can't wait to break records and shoot the best of the best. I'm so excited about this release. Going to make getting on podium a lot tougher when everyone gets one in their hand. Thanks rro and thank you tru ball!


----------



## Jeff Hudgens

I'm in for a good release


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## jacobw

Will be money in my hands


----------



## RogerE

I`m in. It would have been great.


----------



## nitrum

In again thanks


----------



## archeryaddict7

im in


----------



## va MTN MAN

im in


----------



## Target 1

Count me in.


----------



## rutnroy

*Hbx*

I'm in


----------



## Jmac.nole

Have a short and sweet and love it. Would love to add another T.R.U. Ball to the stable!


----------



## Lazarus

If I win would I have to quit shooting the HT's? What the heck, I'm in. :cheers:


----------



## loveha

In again.


----------



## zilla24

Awesome opportunity


----------



## nhns4

Five


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## Huntin Hard

In again


----------



## kj6887

Gotta have one


----------



## cc122368

#5 Today.


----------



## Jaliv92

I'm in #1


----------



## Jaliv92

I'm in #2


----------



## pastorjosh

In for a great release.


----------



## Ethan O'Mahony

I would love a release!


----------



## lucasm

can only hope to get one thanks


----------



## Ethan O'Mahony

I would love a release


----------



## Ethan O'Mahony

I Would love a release


----------



## Ethan O'Mahony

I would love a release! 4


----------



## Ethan O'Mahony

I would love a release! 5


----------



## woopig

Sign me up.


----------



## bstring

Thank you Truball and Reo for this opportunity. Please include me In the drawing. I've wanted this release since the concept videos. Awesome design.


----------



## bowtechlx

I would love to own an awesome release like this. Please enter me in for it. Thanks Brad


----------



## Casey.radel

Im in for #2


----------



## Probe 97

In again, #3.


----------



## kballer1

Thank You.


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks indeed!


----------



## Lazarus

Should I change my sig line? Would I have a better chance at winning? I can be bought.


----------



## jclark_65

In...


----------



## OKArcherynut1

I'm in for the win


----------



## Lazarus

In for the win as well. #4


----------



## PSE 2374

I'm in again


----------



## ontargetvail

Hbx please!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Im excited that tru ball is doing another great giveaway. Says a lot about the company


----------



## RRam

I am in


----------



## Lazarus

In #5. Thanks!


----------



## One Slick trick

In again


----------



## cshs

in...for a great company in the great state of VA.


----------



## Jabr357

Trying again; Thanks!


----------



## rdjustham

would love to try one. thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Pig_Pen

Oh the finger crossing has began. I have been shooting a wrist strap religiously for hunting since I began 11 years ago.

What has been your expierence switching from a wrist strap to say an Abyss?


----------



## BigBuckDown!

I really want one!!!


----------



## stantonl33

In again!


----------



## link06

I'm in!


----------



## archeryaddict7

im in again


----------



## Toolmaker1987

I'm in #2


----------



## hoytum

X-excellent


----------



## Dead Eye D

in again...#2


----------



## Dead Eye D

and #3...:wink:


----------



## chuasuanmd

Hbx please!!!!!


----------



## Sbay

Put me in again I need a new release thank you TRU BALL


----------



## carlosii

Number 4!


----------



## loveha

In again.


----------



## veepge

In for a win!


----------



## TroyCA

That would be awesome


----------



## pahunter1980

Great release can't wait


----------



## jdhoggg

I'm in.


----------



## WhitBri

I'm in


----------



## Probe 97

In again.


----------



## friend of coal

I really need a new release!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gynx

In it to win it!


----------



## POOREBOY

In again


----------



## Ryjax

In again


----------



## bluestreaker

Bingo!!!


----------



## kaela_17193

I'm in!


----------



## Jaliv92

In #3


----------



## trickert23

Im in


----------



## PK101

in again, is it only for USA residents


----------



## seiowabow

back for more


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in thanks in advance


----------



## Flatliner396

HBX great innovation cant wait to try one. IM IN


----------



## 340pd

Add me to the list please. Thanks


----------



## Jaliv92

In again#4


----------



## Brawler1588

In again #3 thanks


----------



## Spongebob

I'm in for this!


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## Huntin Hard

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

###


----------



## lachypetersen22

$$$


----------



## koka

I'm in


----------



## APA Buck

I am in


----------



## WilliamsTD

I want one


----------



## jems

I would like to try one!

Jems


----------



## rhust

I would love to try one.


----------



## Bowman9687

I'm in!
If I win, I'll finally have a replacement for my short'N'sweet! Love T.R.U. Ball releases : )


----------



## APA Buck

Thanks I in again


----------



## kmsbowhunter

3 in


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In Again #1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in again #2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in again #3


----------



## madsam66

I'm in


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in Again #4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in again #5


----------



## WARSW

This is great. I'm in!


----------



## madsam66

In in in in


----------



## camo arrow

i love tru ball. Not only cuz of there awesome products and customer service but that there proud of there Christian values. Couldn't applaud them more


----------



## bowfisher

I'm in.


----------



## Sagittarius

I'm in; thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Last one


----------



## bill_collector

In again


----------



## Todd Wylie

I would really love one


----------



## vftcandy

Back in..


----------



## azelkaholic

Like to try again!


----------



## USMC 82-86

Sounds great. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Jaliv92

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Matt Foley

In!


----------



## jdeyerle

All in


----------



## Matt Foley

Again!


----------



## Matt Foley

I want one!


----------



## MADZUKI

Thanks for the chance TRU Ball


----------



## calexmcilvoy

In again


----------



## bluestreaker

And again


----------



## A-10/452

I'm in!


----------



## skottyboi34

I would love to try this release! I love my tru ball bt gold ultra 2!


----------



## 8thkansas

I'm game would love to take one for a spin


----------



## FiFi

I'm in!!


----------



## djm029

I'm in


----------



## Ryjax

In again!


----------



## Big Fella

I would love to get my hands on one!!

Please, 
pretty please with sugar on top!!


----------



## Matt Foley

Please! !!


----------



## Matt Foley

One more time!!


----------



## MADZUKI

Good night and good luck!


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## Probe 97

Last entry for the day!


----------



## Cdpkook132

In for today.


----------



## claymx

Perfect! Maybe get a free one after buying over 8 of their releases now. lol


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one for the night thanks


----------



## showard321

I wouldn't mind having a HBX.


----------



## One Slick trick

In to win


----------



## Gamover06

I am in


----------



## Jtswann

I'm all in it to win it!!! Pick me please!!


----------



## mfbearded

awesome. count me in


----------



## Jaliv92

Whhhhat


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Back up top


----------



## wdbowhunter

Bam!


----------



## Archerbruce

In for the night


----------



## Keelermk

Last one for the day


----------



## KBCons

My inner cheapie has caused me to break out of lurk mode.

I've learned a lot by lurking, and hope to learn more by actually participating!

So, um... IN!

Ken...


----------



## nhns4

One


----------



## nhns4

Two


----------



## nhns4

Three


----------



## nhns4

Four


----------



## nhns4

Five


----------



## liftedmega

I would really like to try one. I like the idea of shooting it a couple different ways back tension or pull through .


----------



## DillonK28

In. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## skiisme753

In for the rease


----------



## shooter jon

Me too


----------



## Hoyt_03

In!!


----------



## Hoyt_03

In #4


----------



## Hoyt_03

&. #5


----------



## PPope

In for the release


----------



## ScottyE

Yes!


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## wthwaites

Gimme Gimme


----------



## dom.sciortino

Would be sweet to shoot a new TRU Ball release!


----------



## loveha

In!


----------



## moscowJoe

I'd like to shoot one for sure


----------



## rbro

Yes, please enter my name, as I know it will enrich my life totally!

rbro


----------



## Jaliv92

Me toooo


----------



## Born

Sign me up!!!


----------



## RichardOleshJr

I got to get me a T.R.U. Ball


----------



## veepge

In again! Thanks


----------



## annacamacho

Count me in!


Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


----------



## Hoogie2004

Entry #2 for this week.


----------



## stevelcqld

yes please


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five. Another great release from TRU.


----------



## sharkred7

I want one!!!


----------



## sharkred7

in again


----------



## sharkred7

In again for lucky 1000th post!


----------



## coatimundi01

I'm in! Have always want to try a handheld release!


----------



## cordini

In again....


----------



## oglebuck

I'm in again. #2


----------



## squid013

Can't won these things any way but I do it just as well


----------



## McKee11

In again.


----------



## whiz-Oz

Probably no reason not to enter..


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## turkeyhunter60

I'm in.


----------



## Born

Sign me up for #2


----------



## Born

Sign me up again


----------



## Gamover06

I'm in


----------



## KimberTac1911

How little/much glare comes from brass now that its been beadblasted vs normal brass?


----------



## PK101

once again


----------



## jonathan.cotton

Would love one, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## DCinIN

In.


----------



## jclark_65

IN, love to try one


----------



## Huntin Hard

In again


----------



## jonathan.cotton

In it to win it


----------



## One Slick trick

Early entry


----------



## pabuck

I'm in!!


----------



## Pruno

Count me in


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 2


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 3


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 4


----------



## Baseballtzb

Count me in!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 5


----------



## Baseballtzb

Count me in!2


----------



## Baseballtzb

Count me in!3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in Again #1


----------



## Baseballtzb

Count me in!!4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#3


----------



## Baseballtzb

Count me in!5


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #5


----------



## bill_collector

Truball rocks!


----------



## MADZUKI

Good morning all !


----------



## bill_collector

In once more


----------



## Targettim

Yes please, its tiring being upside down all day guys. :wink:
A new release would make me feel so much better!


----------



## Lazarus

bill_collector said:


> Truball rocks!


Indeed they do!! (1)


----------



## MADZUKI

Very good releases !


----------



## Jared06

A have to try release!


----------



## PSE 2374

In again please


----------



## OKArcherynut1

I'll try again


----------



## PSE 2374

Do they send you a private message? The post are getting up there.


----------



## ryan391

Tried this a Metropolis. I would really like to own one.


----------



## Tim Roberts

The HBX looks exciting.


----------



## ryan391

I could use another release


----------



## metalnwood

Yes please!


----------



## tweeter196

Hell yeah I'm in!!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## wthwaites

in for the win


----------



## jclark_65

In again


----------



## jrandres

Cant wait to start seeing some reviews on the HBX


----------



## Sinister01

in again


----------



## OKArcherynut1

wonder when I'll receive it.:tongue:


----------



## POOREBOY

back in


----------



## kmsbowhunter

Me again......


----------



## cordini

Back in


----------



## RRam

I am in


----------



## cc122368

#1 for today for the win.


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## PK101

in once more


----------



## OKArcherynut1

It's my lucky day.


----------



## servingspinner

I'll get in again, thanks!


----------



## fox400

I'm in.


----------



## Chromedog

Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In it to win it


----------



## shooter jon

In again


----------



## lawman882

I sure can use it!!


----------



## South Man

In again


----------



## LMacD

In again. Still want


----------



## NateUK

I need that HBX!


----------



## OKArcherynut1

In for the win.


----------



## pjrol

Love my HBC, Ordered a HBX Could use a spare.


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## arrowblaster

Can't wait to try one. I'm in.


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in again


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Good morning


----------



## mn.moose

In # 1


----------



## mn.moose

In # 2


----------



## mn.moose

In # 3


----------



## mn.moose

In # 4


----------



## mn.moose

In # 5


----------



## Silverstar723

I'd be a fool not to enter I'm in


----------



## Silverstar723

In #2


----------



## Silverstar723

In #3


----------



## Hoover98

Put me in!


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in again....





Tim


----------



## FireFighterRick

I'm in


----------



## archeryaddict7

im in


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm in....I want one!! hehe


----------



## bluestreaker

In for a new day


----------



## Doc Stone

can't wait for the HBX
thanks
Doc Stone


----------



## Doc Stone

I need this release
thanks 
Doc


----------



## Doc Stone

again
Doc


----------



## Gamover06

I am in


----------



## wdbowhunter

In yet again


----------



## MandK

HBX for me!


----------



## Probe 97

Morning guys, first entry for the day.


----------



## Uncle Kyky

I'm in. 
Thanks


----------



## nitrum

Looks like a great release really like to try one


----------



## danderson708

Im in to try the HBX


----------



## Jason Pope

day 3 bump


----------



## TNDeerguy

I'm in, thanks for this offer!


----------



## flips

I'm in


----------



## cordini

Once again


----------



## tomah

in #1 for today


----------



## Archerbruce

Yes me to


----------



## wardrik

Yes I would like a HBX in small plz TY


----------



## mountainman7

I've switched everything on both my 3d and hunting bows to Tru Ball....except my release..this is a great opportunity to put what I am sure is a top notch release in someone like me , that's never shot a Tru Ball releases hands...thanks so much for the giveaway !!!


----------



## stantonl33

I'd really love to try an HBX!


----------



## dlcarr

Me please


----------



## stantonl33

# Two


----------



## Kellg79

We will be giving away an Abyss tomorrow so keep the entries coming! The next prize will be a FulKrum, the HBX will be one more giveaway closer!


----------



## bms

Count me in thanks


----------



## ohantlers93

Sounds like a deal...


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again!


----------



## sfransky

I'll take 1!


----------



## ofl0926

Morning 
back In


----------



## svernatter

I'm in


----------



## POOREBOY

Back in


----------



## stantonl33

In again!


----------



## Brawler1588

#1 for today thanks


----------



## K.G.K.

Im in! Great brand!


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Back up


----------



## lucasm

Iam in


----------



## sapphire1

I want one


----------



## sapphire1

Never tried one before


----------



## murphy31

I'm in


----------



## ATLurker

Count me in too. Thanks.


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U. Ball/Axcel! (2)


----------



## kyle1112

In it to win it!!


----------



## pwahuntn

Appreciate it thank you


----------



## Muleyman27

I'm in thanks for the opportunity this would be awesome


----------



## pwahuntn

Do we have choice in colors


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Great contest idea, this realize is going to raise some eyebrows and hopefully everyone's scores!!


----------



## shooter jon

Hbx !!!


----------



## rdaigle87

count me in!


----------



## JimKLH

Thanks I'm in


----------



## 4by4buck

in!


----------



## pwahuntn

Hunt with a short & Sweet


----------



## wingnut257

Im up to try it.


----------



## Dead Eye D

grunt...


----------



## RosinBag

I am in...first release in a long time that looks interesting.


----------



## Dead Eye D

rattle...


----------



## Dead Eye D

smok'em...:wink:


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

In again


----------



## Keelermk

#1 for the day


----------



## kmsbowhunter

***


----------



## shiftydog

Count me in again and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bowtechlx

Please help. I'm in desperate need of a great release  .


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## PA Dan

Sweet! Im in!


----------



## turkish621

in it to win it!


----------



## SupraFreak

*T.R.U. Ball Archery HBX*

Would love to try out a new T.R.U. Ball Archery HBX release!

SupraFreak


----------



## Bowhunter_25

I'm in!


----------



## Jet

Interesting


----------



## lucky musket

Definitely want a chance at this!


----------



## Gregc291

Hello


----------



## Gregc291

Again


----------



## henryc

HBX looks like it's it


----------



## cschwanz

Me me me!


----------



## henryc

Love my abyss


----------



## henryc

Thanks tru ball & archery talk


----------



## henryc

Let's do this


----------



## henryc

Last one today


----------



## nailed it!

I'm in!


----------



## TwentySix

Looks like a perfect release. I want to get my hands on one.


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 for today


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

How cool


----------



## hooks

I'm in. Looking forward to the HBX.


----------



## sixstringer4528

I'm in


----------



## nelliott

I'm in!!!


----------



## seiowabow

Word.


----------



## WildmanWilson

I would LOVE to have one. Im in..!!!!


----------



## Sinister01

me too


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U Ball/Axcel! :cheers: (3)


----------



## stantonl33

#4


----------



## tommy8553

I'm in thanks


----------



## Keelermk

#2 for the day


----------



## 4X4HD

In!


----------



## 1evlbrd

Heck yea, I'm in too!


----------



## bagojake

Yes please.


----------



## ColoradoHunter

I will definitely be giving this release a try out.


----------



## curtis450r

I'm in


----------



## iammarty

In for today


----------



## WhitBri

In again


----------



## Tree_fish

In again


----------



## jrbenoit

I'm in


----------



## Terps1

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


I want in! Thanks!


----------



## auwood74

In again


----------



## DEER MEAT

Count me in! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Probe 97

In again for the day.


----------



## 4X4HD

In again


----------



## rjticzon

In it to win it!


----------



## T.Y.95

I'm in!!!!


----------



## lethalshot

I am winning this one!


----------



## Guilliamst1971

I'm in! Thank you


----------



## drs121570

*I want one*

I'm IN!!



Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


----------



## lwz

Count me in


----------



## drgnhrt26

I want one


----------



## trman24

pick me


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Can I have one?


----------



## scottyboy

Why not!!


----------



## timtate88

I'm in! I love my other T.R.U.Ball releases!


----------



## be_the_arrow

I would love one. Mine is about worn out.


----------



## loveha

In!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

pick me


----------



## scottprice

Hollaaaa


----------



## Tinfoil

In. Down for the count. HH Jerry


----------



## forest51

I'm in


----------



## danderson708

Im in again


----------



## bluestreaker

And again.....


----------



## josephbragg31

I'm in


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Up top


----------



## 360Jay

Count me in


----------



## josephbragg31

Got it


----------



## Gamover06

I am in


----------



## orarcher

All in !!


----------



## shonut91

I'm in.


----------



## smed1

Need it bad


----------



## shonut91

I've never tried a thumb release or a back tension release would love to give one a try. Hope I win.


----------



## moscowJoe

In again


----------



## cgsabo

in again


----------



## kmsbowhunter

#6 :cheers:


----------



## Birdymon

Me too!


----------



## MatthewsBow422

Need a new release : )


----------



## jasjon

I`M in , please and TY


----------



## jjcarr69

Count me in!


----------



## drew5476

I want one


----------



## smed1

The best


----------



## ElDuderino

I'm in too.


----------



## JHolling

I'd love to have one. You guys make awesome releases.


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U Ball/Axcel! :cheers: (4)


----------



## 10RINGR

I'm in


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## danbraginsky

I'm in


----------



## ElDuderino

In #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In #3


----------



## Desert archer x

Hell yeah


----------



## tdhunter88

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


Great idea! I ll keep my eyes open


----------



## Bowsting

Yes, I'm in.


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

I'd love to win


----------



## loveha

In!


----------



## mwbh

Thank you


----------



## jimcazares

I'm in


----------



## roberthofmann92

Iam all in cant wait


----------



## ElDuderino

In #4


----------



## Saddlebum04

I'm in!


----------



## ElDuderino

In #5


----------



## 300Winmag

Count me in


----------



## 300Winmag

In #2


----------



## 4X4HD

In #3


----------



## archeryaddict7

im in...thanks


----------



## ptgarcia

Wow, cool giveaway! Please accept my entry!


----------



## josh1974

Im in also.


----------



## hazzardthomas69

I'm in


----------



## 4X4HD

In 4


----------



## dr.glide

Nice, I'm in it to win it...


----------



## 4X4HD

One more time!


----------



## cc122368

#2 try for today.


----------



## bryan999

I'm in!!


----------



## sylvesterx4

Thanks for the opportunity... Just picked a Parker for a back up and was looking to try a new release with it.


----------



## Brawler1588

In again for today


----------



## si3328

I'm in!


----------



## muro9919

1. today


----------



## muro9919

2. today


----------



## muro9919

3. today


----------



## WhitBri

count me in


----------



## muro9919

4. today


----------



## muro9919

final 5


----------



## lipripper14

Very cool offer, thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## stantonl33

One more for today!


----------



## thegospelisgood

I need a new release!


----------



## lipripper14

In again


----------



## iabowhunter86

in today


----------



## iabowhunter86

may as well be in one more time an abyss would definitely have a place in my line up


----------



## kwilde

In again


----------



## cc122368

#3 for today.


----------



## archeryaddict7

in again...thanks


----------



## brazilboz

Looks cool


----------



## Masheen76

Thanks again!


----------



## Masheen76

#2 today


----------



## cyclotol

Nice !


----------



## Widgets

I'm in the market for a new release!


----------



## apachefreak

Does it matter of your in Australia? If not I'm in too!


----------



## dparadowski

Put me in


----------



## alligood729

I'm in!!!! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Bluepig

*Honey Badger works with Truball to create a groundbreaking product.*

Fantastic promotion. Took a few tries to get here, but worth it if for no other reason than the attempt. I was at Cabela's a couple weeks ago and tried the HBC, but it was a large and my girly hands were not man enough for it. So I thought I'd wait until Reo showed up at Easton some time and try one of his. Now I'll wait and see if my luck turns to the positive.




Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


----------



## Tom1953

Thanks again.


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## Archerbruce

I'm in, thanks


----------



## RogerE

Perfect, as always. Would have been great. :thumbs_up


----------



## yetihunter1

I am in for the win! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## DJH01L

In to WIN!!


----------



## yetihunter1

#2 for the day


----------



## yetihunter1

#3 for the day, have to get them in quick at work


----------



## yetihunter1

#4 for the day


----------



## yetihunter1

and last but not least #5 for the day


----------



## cshs

in for va.


----------



## cshs

#2 For the honey


----------



## cshs

#3 for the freakshow Fulkrum


----------



## oglebuck

Last chance #3 for the HBX


----------



## Gregc291

Yay


----------



## Gregc291

Let's win


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Count...


----------



## NorCal_Matt

me...


----------



## NorCal_Matt

in!!!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

I've been wanting to try your releases so hopefully I get a chance!


----------



## gynx

Hbx!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

...one more time for my fifth entry


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U Ball/Axcel! :cheers: (5)


----------



## VanIsleHunter

I'm in for the win. Could use a new release to go with the new bow on order.


----------



## ald902r

Hbx!


----------



## bfoller

Great! Thanks....


----------



## chadbrochill17

I'm in


----------



## bocomomark

Sweet release!


----------



## Ricky0970

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


I'm in


----------



## ChadWhit

I'm in


----------



## Ricky0970

I'm in


----------



## Probe 97

#3 for the day!


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 thanks


----------



## cottonstalk

in for today


----------



## browntailguy

I'm in thanks for the chance


----------



## zcole6324

I'm in for sure


----------



## bryan999

I'm in


----------



## APA Buck

Sign me up t
thanks tru ball


----------



## APA Buck

Sign me up 

Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

I'm in #3


----------



## s.canety43

I so need one. Like really bad.


----------



## s.canety43

I need one bad[emoji1]


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## K.G.K.

Inagin


----------



## Pig_Pen

Name in the hat for the day!


----------



## APA Buck

That would be nice thanks


----------



## pabuck

Bump to top


----------



## pabuck

Reply 2 for a great release


----------



## pabuck

Post #3


----------



## pabuck

Great release here


----------



## candyman424

Nice


----------



## bear buster

Count me in


----------



## uswd930

I'm in.


----------



## dlcarr

One more


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## jclark_65

In again


----------



## MADZUKI

Come on Friday !!


----------



## RUDEONE

Im in thanks


----------



## josephbragg31

Bring it


----------



## EPLC

1. I hope I win


----------



## MADZUKI

Off to spend some money.....not archery related though


----------



## EPLC

2. I hope I win


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## EPLC

3. I hope I win


----------



## EPLC

4. I hope I win


----------



## EPLC

5. I hope I win


----------



## wvminer

I'm in.


----------



## ofl0926

Second round 
I'm in


----------



## kmsbowhunter

In again


----------



## kmsbowhunter

#8 .


----------



## archeryaddict7

im in again...thanks again


----------



## bryan999

I'm in


----------



## kmsbowhunter

#9.


----------



## kmsbowhunter

#10


----------



## JMASavage

In for the day


----------



## Keelermk

#3 for the day


----------



## andrewjbo

Why not? I'm in.


----------



## code man

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## PSEWood

*give away*

Another entry! another day!


----------



## Air_normanq

Never shot a thumb release but wanna try


----------



## rhust

I am in. Thanks


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

Im in too! I love my Truball releases!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

In again for Truball!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

I want a HBX bad!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

Truball is the best!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

HBX me please!


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## Claypipe

Would really love to win one of these!


----------



## MatthewsBow422

Neeeeed it!!!!!!!


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Up top


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one Thanks


----------



## wthwaites

#2 today


----------



## wthwaites

Again


----------



## cc122368

#5 For today.


----------



## wthwaites

in it to win it


----------



## wthwaites

last one...


----------



## WhitBri

In once more


----------



## jlm60195

I'm in


----------



## Gamover06

I'm in


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## MatthewsBow422

Neeeeeeeed it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tjcbowman

Im in.


----------



## bryan999

I'm in again


----------



## slaluna

Have TRU Ball HBC back tension and can't imagine anything could be better. Count me in


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## MADZUKI

In while I'm out


----------



## jclark_65

In again


----------



## Probe 97

In again for a great company!


----------



## bryan999

I'm in


----------



## bowfisher

Im in.


----------



## madsam66

Want a great release please 👍


----------



## gynx

Hbx!


----------



## tandin93

Thanks for the opportunity to enter!


----------



## Cdpkook132

In for today


----------



## bluestreaker

In!


----------



## jrouer

I am in


----------



## enemyofsilence

I am in. It would be my first.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Surprise


----------



## JHENS87

in for the win


----------



## hieule

I am in.
And good luck to all


----------



## michwolv60

have tru ball wrist release, love to try a handheld.


----------



## alligood729

#2 today...


----------



## ryan391

I want to win


----------



## PK101

i'm in again.


----------



## Archerbruce

In for the win


----------



## veepge

In again! Thanks


----------



## archeryaddict7

in again


----------



## FookinScrappy

So This is all we gotta do? Im in


----------



## FookinScrappy

I've never used one of these. That much better then a wrist trigger release?


----------



## ryan391

this should be four


----------



## dlcarr

Me please


----------



## djanderson80

Hbx


----------



## MADZUKI

I do like brass !


----------



## ryan391

five for me.


----------



## cshs

please, would be awesome


----------



## PJ_WI

I'm in.


----------



## Toddmerida

I'm in


----------



## vftcandy

I would love some brass...


----------



## Perentie

Love my HBC HBX g\should be as good =)


----------



## haysd

I'm in


----------



## rokster

Can't wait to get my hands on one.. I'm in !


----------



## ajarvimaki

Can I enter again?


----------



## zenicar

Fridilla


----------



## zenicar

Hbx ftw


----------



## Muleyman27

#2 for me


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Wish I could win one


----------



## zenicar

Me again


----------



## zenicar

Give me give me give me!!!!!!


----------



## zenicar

Winner!!


----------



## MandK

Me please.


----------



## Jaliv92

Hey you


----------



## Jaliv92

Can I win


----------



## Jaliv92

One of those


----------



## Jaliv92

Really really nice


----------



## WhitBri

Yep


----------



## Jaliv92

Releases


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## mod10g

I'm in.


----------



## cycube

Im in


----------



## loveha

In!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## Archerbruce

1 last time for the night


----------



## bluestreaker

I'm back baby!!!


----------



## Probe 97

#5, all in today!


----------



## Incredulous

I would like to win one, as backup to the one on order!


----------



## iabowhunter86

Let's give me one more shot would be nice by my hbc


----------



## bowtechlx

In again at the chance to own a great piece of engineering.


----------



## hllbllyby

I would love to try one!


----------



## danderson708

1st one for friday


----------



## Masheen76

3rd time today


----------



## Masheen76

4th and...


----------



## Masheen76

5th, Thanks again!


----------



## G200driver

One


----------



## G200driver

Two


----------



## G200driver

Three


----------



## G200driver

Four


----------



## G200driver

Thanks Truball! Number 5


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

That'll do me thanks truball


----------



## g_whitcomb

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## spamking

Count me in. I'm in the market for a new release.


----------



## spamking

So a total of five entries right?


----------



## spamking

I'd love to win.


----------



## Bohunter1989

I'm in please and thank you. I shot the HBX release at the TRUBALL AXCEL trailer at metropolis. It's AMAZING!!


----------



## spamking

Number four


----------



## spamking

Good night y'all.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

My first try


----------



## mbregand

I'd love to try out the new release!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

No, not that one? #2


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

Try #3


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

Número Quatro


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

And 5


----------



## gynx

I'm in!


----------



## vftcandy

5 a day....


----------



## IbNup

Pick me. I have been planning to replace my old release.


----------



## One Slick trick

Pick me


----------



## Keelermk

4th of the day


----------



## ptgarcia

Winning!


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## DLJ

gotta be in it to win it


----------



## lipripper14

In again and looking to win


----------



## lipripper14

In one more time


----------



## Griss010

In it to win it!


----------



## EPLC

I'm in last


----------



## EPLC

I'm in last again


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I'm in last again


again


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> again


and again


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> and again


Finally...


----------



## Baseballtzb

One


----------



## Baseballtzb

Two


----------



## Baseballtzb

Three


----------



## Baseballtzb

Four


----------



## Baseballtzb

Five


----------



## dave-madden

In ..


----------



## bokellaz

I'm in! Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## dave-madden

Two


----------



## dave-madden

Three


----------



## dave-madden

Four


----------



## dave-madden

Once again


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#1


----------



## wolfseason

count me in


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#5


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One


----------



## murphy31

ttt


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## cordini

In again......


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## cordini

Better odds than Powerball


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I can't wait til this TRU Ball release shows up at my door.


----------



## MN_walker

Ok...


----------



## proelite252006

I'm in


----------



## nhns4

One


----------



## nhns4

Two


----------



## One Slick trick

In for the win


----------



## nhns4

Three


----------



## nhns4

Four


----------



## One Slick trick

Back to back


----------



## nhns4

Five


----------



## mdbuckeye

Awesome releases, tried but don't own YET! Thank you


----------



## mdbuckeye

Best release for 3d?


----------



## mdbuckeye

Best in the woods?


----------



## turkeyhunter60

I'm in.


----------



## One Slick trick

Abyss


----------



## mdbuckeye

That thing looks great


----------



## mdbuckeye

I'm going to get one soon, no matter


----------



## Metric1

Perfect upgrade for my HBC


----------



## KimberTac1911

In again


----------



## jmprg

In for today..


----------



## Targettim

Another go!


----------



## Targettim

And one for luck


----------



## PSE 2374

In it to win it


----------



## AnderlW

if i only have luck...


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U Ball/Axcel! :cheers: (1)


----------



## PK101

and again


----------



## Ethan O'Mahony

I want in on an amazing release! 1


----------



## Ethan O'Mahony

I want in on an amazing release! 2


----------



## Ethan O'Mahony

I want in on an amazing release! 3


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U Ball/Axcel! :cheers: (2)


----------



## jclark_65

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33

why not , wont win anyway /


----------



## enemyofsilence

Count me in again. Thanks.


----------



## g_whitcomb

In again, thanks


----------



## nccrutch

c'mon baby!


----------



## MADZUKI

Good luck everyone ! Thanks T.R.U. Ball !


----------



## craigwestover38

Pick me, pick me


----------



## Huntin Hard

In again


----------



## thwacker

tru ball is great


----------



## thwacker

tru ball is awesome


----------



## thwacker

tru ball is superb


----------



## thwacker

tru ball is the best


----------



## thwacker

tru ball is a winner


----------



## Todd Wylie

i'm in


----------



## Huntin Hard

In again


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 3


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 4


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 5


----------



## sean1

In again


----------



## henryc

#1 for Friday


----------



## henryc

#2 for Friday


----------



## henryc

#3 for today


----------



## henryc

#4 for today


----------



## henryc

#5 but it only takes 1 to win


----------



## zcole6324

Post 1


----------



## ryan391

Post 1 on Friday.


----------



## gynx

I'm in!


----------



## WhitBri

Gotta win a release


----------



## jrandres

This thread is getting huge!


----------



## oglebuck

I'll take one. ! 
Thanks


----------



## cordini

One more time


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Up top


----------



## archeryaddict7

im n again


----------



## archeryaddict7

again


----------



## archeryaddict7

another time


----------



## archeryaddict7

and again


----------



## archeryaddict7

and one last time... thanks


----------



## kmsbowhunter

In to win.....


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## Cdpkook132

In again please


----------



## AUbowhunter09

and again


----------



## APA Buck

I am in for today. What do you guys think of the Sweet Spot Release?


----------



## APA Buck

I in again thanks


----------



## lipripper14

First one of the day


----------



## lipripper14

In for second time today and looking to win a sweet release.


----------



## d_rek

Entry 2


----------



## APA Buck

Hope I win one thanks


----------



## ryan391

Post friday #2


----------



## svernatter

In again


----------



## jadkins223

Woo woo I'm in for the long haul


----------



## zcole6324

Post 2


----------



## 4X4HD

In.


----------



## lucasm

Lets do this


----------



## 4X4HD

In 2


----------



## 4X4HD

In 3rd time


----------



## Pig_Pen

Friday morning lottery ticket


----------



## Sinister01

me too


----------



## Jake Regan

in like flynn


----------



## 4X4HD

I went ahead and PM'd you my address, so you could go ahead and get the ball rolling, lol.


----------



## Jake Regan

in it to win it


----------



## 4X4HD

One last entry for the day!
Thanks for giving us this awesome opportunity!!!!


----------



## ryan391

Friday #3


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## Kellg79

Today is the last day to get your entries in to win a T.R.U. Ball Abyss release by Jesse Broadwater! We will announce the winner soon!


----------



## pabuck

Enter me again


----------



## meloy10

In in in


----------



## jewalker7842

In again!


----------



## Probe 97

In for the morning, fingers crossed!


----------



## rhust

Would love to try one. Thanks


----------



## bowfisher

Im in.


----------



## danderson708

I want one


----------



## Matrix

Looking forward to trying the new release!


----------



## muro9919

no 1 friday


----------



## muro9919

no2 friday


----------



## muro9919

no3 friday


----------



## muro9919

no4 friday


----------



## muro9919

thx for the giveaway


----------



## ryan391

last one for today


----------



## Joebert

I'll have another go at it!


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U Ball/Axcel! :cheers: (3)


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U Ball/Axcel! :cheers: (4)


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U Ball/Axcel! :cheers: (5)


----------



## Muleyman27

No 1 friday


----------



## 1st.vtbowman

Yes PLEASE,
I have used my Scott Longhorn releases for the past couple years, I have 3 and they are great releases. HOWEVER I purchased a TRUBALL Honey badger claw to compare the releases.
Honestly with the Truball's "micro" adjust and the visual "dump" indicator is just one advantage for me. Another Huge advantage is the position of the Middle and ring finger, being that its location is moved forward 1/8" the release fires more easily and is a pleasure to shoot.
The HBX covers another problem with the "Hinge" release, "Loading" of the index finger and it's impedance on firing. I am excited for this new release and the consistentsy shot to shot.


----------



## Muleyman27

No 2 friday


----------



## fragmag

Sign me up!


----------



## danderson708

Sign me up again


----------



## Probe 97

In again and thanks, top notch products that you can depend on!


----------



## Muleyman27

No 3 fri


----------



## R.CHER

I'd love one! In.


----------



## Muleyman27

No 4 friday


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Muleyman27

Last one for Friday


----------



## 1st.vtbowman

Yes PLEASE,
I have used my Scott Longhorn releases for the past couple years, I have 3 and they are great releases. HOWEVER I purchased a TRUBALL Honey badger claw to compare the releases.
Honestly with the Truball's "micro" adjust and the visual "dump" indicator is just one advantage for me. Another Huge advantage is the position of the Middle and ring finger, being that its location is moved forward 1/8" the release fires more easily and is a pleasure to shoot.
The HBX covers another problem with the "Hinge" release, "Loading" of the index finger and it's impedance on firing. I am excited for this new release and the consistentsy shot to shot.


----------



## cc122368

First try for Fri.


----------



## jorkep

in.


----------



## cc122368

#2 for Fri.


----------



## jorkep

another


----------



## cc122368

#3 for Fri.


----------



## cc122368

#4 For Fri.


----------



## Dead Eye D

:rock:


----------



## cc122368

And final number 5 for Fri. Thanks hope I get lucky.


----------



## Dead Eye D

:moviecorn


----------



## boar4bowhunt

I am in! Good luck!


----------



## wdbowhunter

In on Friday


----------



## Dead Eye D

:nixon:


----------



## kmsbowhunter

Again...


----------



## Dead Eye D

:eyebrows:


----------



## Dead Eye D

:yield:


----------



## jorkep

:darkbeer:


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Let's play!


----------



## Gamover06

I'm in


----------



## Probe 97

In again, #3. This is getting good!


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## craigxt

I will put in for it again. Thanks again


----------



## johndoe

Love Tru ball releases


----------



## KimberTac1911

In again


----------



## veepge

Friday!


----------



## cordini

Is it time yet? One more.....


----------



## cordini

Again


----------



## askala

I'm in


----------



## bluestreaker

And again...


----------



## DedDeerWalking

In for win


----------



## Probe 97

In again #4, gotta be getting close! A great opportunity for true shooters from one of the best companies in the business.


----------



## skiisme753

In for it


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Better get another one in. #2


----------



## skiisme753

again


----------



## DedDeerWalking

What the heck. How about #3 before I forget.


----------



## wdbowhunter

#2 for Friday


----------



## skiisme753

three


----------



## huntervalles123

im in


----------



## Jason Pope

Day 4.. I do think it should have been 1 entry per day.. thread is spammed to death.


----------



## jrandres

Wonder what time the giveaway for today will be!


----------



## jdhoggg

In again


----------



## hieule

Count me in pls


----------



## bullsi

In for the win.


----------



## POOREBOY

back in


----------



## Brawler1588

I also wonder what time today. #1 for today Thanks


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Hmmmmmmm.....what are the odds?


----------



## ThunderEagle

Giveaway day?


----------



## Jaliv92

Ion my way


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in again thanks


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## ofl0926

Let's do this
I'm in again


----------



## danderson708

In again


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Friday #1


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Friday #2


----------



## jpolson

Want!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Friday entry #2


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Friday entry #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Friday entry #5


----------



## nitrum

I'm in


----------



## dbn23

I'm in as well


----------



## milehillarcher

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


I'm in!


----------



## OKArcherynut1

give it another try.


----------



## OKArcherynut1

and another


----------



## Tipsntails7

In for it


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## JMASavage

One more time


----------



## jrandres

Im getting antsy wanting to see who wins


----------



## wilde1

Im in again. I could use another release..


----------



## Sinister01

again


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 wonder who it will be


----------



## cordini

Last try for today


----------



## Keelermk

1st for friday


----------



## Keelermk

2nd for friday


----------



## Keelermk

3rd for friday


----------



## jaydub

Biggest post ever.


----------



## Keelermk

4th one


----------



## Keelermk

Last for the week!


----------



## OKArcherynut1

in for #4


----------



## OKArcherynut1

last time today lucky #5


----------



## askala

In again


----------



## hogslayer80

I'm in


----------



## POOREBOY

#2 here we go


----------



## hogslayer80

My last try


----------



## kwilde

Truball


----------



## Probe 97

Last entry for the day, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## alex_wk12

In it


----------



## jrandres

Bring on the winner!


----------



## JHENS87

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## marzi

Count me in


----------



## ElDuderino

Friday attempt #1


----------



## One Slick trick

Entry before the drawing


----------



## ElDuderino

Friday attempt #2


----------



## One Slick trick

Again


----------



## ElDuderino

Friday attempt #3


----------



## ElDuderino

Friday attempt #4


----------



## ElDuderino

Friday attempt #5


----------



## jrandres

Bring it on!


----------



## jclark_65

in again


----------



## jclark_65

In one more time.


----------



## askala

#3 for me


----------



## Archerbruce

Hi I'm in


----------



## jclark_65

Love one.


----------



## marzi

Give us a good news


----------



## jrandres

Cant wait to see who it is!


----------



## MatthewsBow422

In for the win


----------



## greatthosu

Count me in.


----------



## Brawler1588

Edge of my seat waiting


----------



## LMacD

Still hoping it's me


----------



## tybennettwv

Sweet


----------



## Joebert

I'll try again


----------



## Joebert

And again


----------



## Kellg79

Congratulations to P&Yonly!
Remember that all of the votes reset now and the next giveaway will start shortly!
You are the winner of the Abyss release!


----------



## nhns4

Any thoughts on a Less shiny version for hunting?


----------



## jrandres

Very nice! Congrats P&Y


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Kellg79

nhns4 said:


> Any thoughts on a Less shiny version for huntint?


The releases come very shiny from the factory but over time the brass will tarnish making it a little less shiny, but can be made shiny again with just a little cleaning.


----------



## nhns4

Kellg79 said:


> The releases come very shiny from the factory but over time the brass will tarnish making it a little less shiny, but can be made shiny again with just a little cleaning.


Gotcha


----------



## Kellg79

The next giveaway fro a T.R.U. Ball FulKrum is here! Only one more giveaway after this until we get to the HBX! All entries after the posted winner post is all that will be counted so make sure to get yours in now!!!


----------



## soundtx

put me in coach


----------



## jrandres

Im in for the second one!


----------



## ibbdog1

Sounds great! I was just looking at releases. Perfect timing!


----------



## Zadigre

I'm in for the fulkrum... 
I hesitated between the HBC and Fulkrum... would be cool to also have the Fulkrum.


----------



## cc122368

Well in for this one #1 on this release.


----------



## MatthewsBow422

How much DL does the short and sweet add?


----------



## Probe 97

Let's try again for round 2, I'm in.


----------



## Matrix

In again.......


----------



## Terps1

in for the day!!


----------



## nccrutch

OK, you'll get me this time!!


----------



## jrandres

I would really like to be picked for a 4 finger HBC lol


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Congrats P&Y, I'm in for the Fulkrum


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Fulkrum entry #2


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Fulkrum entry #3


----------



## Zadigre

Fulkrum Entry #2 for me. 
Great release!!!


----------



## MatthewsBow422

How much DL does the short and sweet add?


----------



## Zadigre

anyone has tried the Fulkrum *and *the HBC?
Which one you prefer? and why?


----------



## NorCal_Matt

So is the next drawing, Friday the 17th?


----------



## APA Buck

Sign me up. Any winners yet? Thanks


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Fulkrum entry #5


----------



## murphy31

In..


----------



## murphy31

Again


----------



## murphy31

One More


----------



## cc122368

#2 on this one.


----------



## radkearchery

Hbx please


----------



## sean1

In again


----------



## cc122368

#3 For this one.


----------



## ThunderEagle

In for the Fulkrum.


----------



## Brawler1588

In for today is it still 5 entry per day?


----------



## Stringster

Zadigre said:


> anyone has tried the Fulkrum *and *the HBC?
> Which one you prefer? and why?


I have shot the HBC and I like the way it just fits in your hand like butter.


----------



## MatthewsBow422

How much DL does the short and sweet add?


----------



## Widgets

I need a release!


----------



## southgaboy

in for the win


----------



## RageHard

Would love to try a new release


----------



## ElDuderino

In for the Fulkrum #1


----------



## ElDuderino

In for the Fulkrum #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In for the Fulkrum #3


----------



## Zadigre

Stringster said:


> I have shot the HBC and I like the way it just fits in your hand like butter.


I have a HBC... I tried the Fulkrum really fast at the store before I bought the HBC... but now that I've use exclusively the HBC for 2 months, I'm wondering if the Fulkrum would fit me better.


----------



## ElDuderino

In for the Fulkrum #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In for the Fulkrum #5


----------



## smed1

Please help me


----------



## Griss010

Pick me!


----------



## madsam66

Again


----------



## skottyboi34

Hoping to win this bad boy!


----------



## danderson708

One more try


----------



## askala

#4 for me


----------



## mouw315

HBX will be awesome, can't wait.


----------



## gynx

Hbx!


----------



## danderson708

Last chance for the day


----------



## MatthewsBow422

In again


----------



## One Slick trick

Fulkrum!!


----------



## jim p

I will have to win for me to try something new.


----------



## servingspinner

#1 for me today


----------



## Jaliv92

Into


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Jaliv92

Oh yeah


----------



## Chris NJ

I'm in!


----------



## Jaliv92




----------



## memosteve

I love my T.R.U.Ball releases!!!


----------



## smed1

One time


----------



## JMW55

*Try ball signature series HBX*

Have pre ordered and Hbx, just waiting in anticipation, would love to win any release


----------



## jclark_65

In for the Fulkrum


----------



## jclark_65

In for the Fulkrum #2


----------



## mzeff01

In!


----------



## jclark_65

In for the Fulkrum #3


----------



## G200driver

One


----------



## wczitting

Count me in on this awesome opportunity!


----------



## G200driver

Two


----------



## G200driver

Three


----------



## servingspinner

Number 2 today


----------



## G200driver

Four


----------



## drew5476

I'll take one


----------



## dparadowski

Put me in


----------



## G200driver

Five


----------



## Kansas Kid

In again


----------



## greatthosu

Count me in.2


----------



## greatthosu

Count me in.3


----------



## Toddmerida

In again


----------



## Brawler1588

And another #2


----------



## Tony Bagnall

in for the fulkrum .....


----------



## Tony Bagnall

in again for the fulkrum


----------



## Tony Bagnall

I was in for the Abyss......... annnndddddddddd its Gone! LOL


----------



## bowtechlx

I need one lol.


----------



## cc122368

#4 on this one.


----------



## twolf5

in!!


----------



## OkinawFats

Me too!


----------



## 991hunter

Im in


----------



## Jabr357

Could use a shiny new truball release. Thanks.


----------



## modern_outlaw76

In #1


----------



## modern_outlaw76

In. 2


----------



## modern_outlaw76

In for 3rd


----------



## modern_outlaw76

Up for 4th


----------



## RPLies

back in


----------



## veepge

Congrats P&Yonly!!!


----------



## jorkep

in again


----------



## cc122368

#5 on 2nd giveaway.


----------



## AJ 6982

#1 today..


----------



## adgrad

I hope to win I love all my other tru ball releases


----------



## mplane72

I never win.............


----------



## fast51

Oh me me!!


----------



## jrandres

Where did everyone get this 5 posts only a day?


----------



## kf6ahc

I'm in thanks for the chance


----------



## Tincup61

In the sticky


----------



## Brawler1588

jrandres said:


> Where did everyone get this 5 posts only a day?


Go back to the first post it's in the rules.....this is #4 thanks


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## Gregc291

When do I win???


----------



## Masheen76

Tru Ball


----------



## Gregc291

New release


----------



## Gregc291

This would be a1


----------



## Masheen76

Is awesome...


----------



## Masheen76

Thanks for...


----------



## Masheen76

The opportunity...


----------



## Masheen76

Once again


----------



## gtownreb

I will throw my name in the ring atleast once


----------



## iabowhunter86

Put me in for this too


----------



## Smooth Shooter

And to think i was about to spend money on a new one! Winning this release would be AWESOME!...I'm in!


----------



## Smooth Shooter

i have never owned a Tru Ball release, but this release does look amazing! i just purchased a 3D bow and would love to have this new release to go along with my new bow!


----------



## howy1993

#1 entry!


----------



## howy1993

#2 entry!


----------



## trauz100

I'm in


----------



## trheebs

Would love to have one of these to shoot. Put me in, please.


----------



## howy1993

#3 entry!


----------



## howy1993

#4 entry!


----------



## howy1993

#5 entry


----------



## WhitBri

In again


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## zcole6324

Again


----------



## Jaliv92

And then


----------



## bryan999

I'm in


----------



## jdhoggg

Last time


----------



## NateUK

I really need it!


----------



## NateUK

Love Tru Ball!


----------



## Tony Bagnall

this is like the hokey pokey..... we are all in and then ones out .... with the release!! LOL


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In it


----------



## MuddMotorDD

jrandres said:


> Where did everyone get this 5 posts only a day?


Read the very first post from tribal on page one Spamming the give away with more than 5 post per day will disqualify you. However discussions / questions about the releases will not.


----------



## chillcut7812

I'm in. Would love to try one!


----------



## servingspinner

I'm in for number 3 today


----------



## dlcarr

Me too


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Up top


----------



## Sbay

Would love a Fulkrum very cool giveaway


----------



## KimberTac1911

In again


----------



## One Slick trick

Pick me


----------



## MNHUNTER23

In again


----------



## whack n stack

I would love one!!!


----------



## AJ 6982

#2 today


----------



## Brix

I'm in.


----------



## DedDeerWalking

In for the Fulkrum!! #1


----------



## Jaliv92

And then


----------



## Philprop

I'm in, looking for a hand held release ever since I lost an arrow on the very first shot when I borrowed a friends.


----------



## michaelfonseca1

In again


----------



## shooter jon

Again


----------



## BurdDawg1

Put me in please,,dw


----------



## nitrum

One more time


----------



## BurdDawg1

I want to try the HBX


----------



## BurdDawg1

Put me in Coach


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one for today


----------



## arrowblaster

In today! Did they choose yet, it's Friday!


----------



## BurdDawg1

What time do they choose on Friday ?


----------



## greatthosu

Count me in. 4


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

First entry for today


----------



## greatthosu

Count me in. 5.


----------



## BurdDawg1

Last time to day,,,,dw


----------



## bishop3800

Just happen to be in the market for a new release. Need to replace an ancient ball bearing release. :wink:


----------



## hieule

Count me in


----------



## SIwhitetails

Im in!


----------



## marzi

In need of hand held release


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

number two


----------



## pastorjosh

Again!!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3rd entry


----------



## Corey Henderson

im in i need a new release my wife drove over the only one i had


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

entry #4


----------



## Johnbremner

I am in


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

last chance for the day


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Fulkrum 2.


----------



## skiisme753

in for it


----------



## Jaliv92

Good by Obama


----------



## huntfishshroom

I'm in


----------



## Born

Hook me up


----------



## lipripper14

I'm In thanks for the chance to win


----------



## lipripper14

in again for 4th time today


----------



## lipripper14

Last one for the evening


----------



## veepge

Good Luck!!!


----------



## WhitBri

In again


----------



## slaluna

Count me in again


----------



## calexmcilvoy

In again


----------



## Jaliv92

And then


----------



## Air_normanq

I want a thumb release bad never had one but if it would be one it would be tru ball


----------



## tybennettwv

Show me the money!!!


----------



## lachypetersen22

In for today


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## djanderson80

HBX needed for d-loop...


----------



## djanderson80

Make it a large plz...


----------



## zenicar

Pick me!!


----------



## MADZUKI

HBX all the way !!


----------



## Ryjax

Can't wait to try the hbx! I love my HBC.
Has anyone shot the HBX yet?


----------



## MADZUKI

One more


----------



## MADZUKI

OK, two more


----------



## Todd Wylie

I'll be your Huckleberry!


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in......





Tim


----------



## zcole6324

Again!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

I'm in


----------



## POOREBOY

I'm in


----------



## PSE 2374

In again thanks


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Up top


----------



## Jaliv92

Again, .+×÷=


----------



## cjbowhunter

In again


----------



## cjbowhunter

And again.


----------



## cjbowhunter

And again


----------



## Zadigre

Ryjax said:


> Can't wait to try the hbx! I love my HBC.
> Has anyone shot the HBX yet?


the only person that is publicly shooting the HBX is Reo Wilde.


----------



## cjbowhunter

Fourth


----------



## cjbowhunter

Possibly lucky # 5


----------



## GB3YO

Ill take one put me in


----------



## shiftydog

Count me in again


----------



## cgsabo

Count it again


----------



## MADZUKI

:darkbeer:


----------



## lucasm

Oh please


----------



## WhitBri

One more


----------



## murphy31

Ttt


----------



## eads81

In for a fulkrum


----------



## SdDiamondArcher

I'm in


----------



## murphy31

Another


----------



## eads81

In again


----------



## murphy31

T.r.u.


----------



## eads81

Again and again


----------



## murphy31

Ball


----------



## eads81

One more time


----------



## murphy31

In.


----------



## murphy31

.In.


----------



## Iowa shooter

Me please


----------



## murphy31

...


----------



## murphy31

I'm in


----------



## murphy31

t.tt


----------



## murphy31

.ttt.


----------



## murphy31

put me In


----------



## murphy31

t t t . . . .


----------



## murphy31

! ! ! !


----------



## loveha

In.


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## marzi

Tick tok and give me the hbx


----------



## that1guy27

im in again


----------



## Jaliv92

Put me in


----------



## that1guy27

murphy31 said:


> ! ! ! !


Rules:
**Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification*
*Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
*Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


Pretty sure with all your post's your def disqualified... o and I'm in again lol


----------



## MADZUKI

ttt


----------



## MADZUKI

One more time


----------



## PK101

i'm in again, is the give away for USA only?????


----------



## FatShaftin

I'm in!


----------



## chessiedog1

Count me in.


----------



## murphy31

that1guy27 said:


> Rules:
> **Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification*
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time
> 
> 
> Pretty sure with all your post's your def disqualified... o and I'm in again lol


I honestly didn't see that. I just remember the the one for the free shooting machine was post how many times you want. Oh well lol


----------



## P&Yonly

Worth a shot!


----------



## pabuck

I'm in


----------



## murphy31

that1guy27 said:


> Rules:
> **Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification*
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time
> 
> 
> Pretty sure with all your post's your def disqualified... o and I'm in again lol


I really hope they don't disqualify me. Do you really think they will?


----------



## Rich63

How do you enter to win this?


----------



## PSE 2374

I will get in again


----------



## DedDeerWalking

You just did rich. Just post to this thread no more then five times a day. Each comment is an entry!


----------



## sean1

In again #2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Oh yeah. Fulkrum #3. For Friday!


----------



## bill_collector

When will they draw for today?


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Once more


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## One Slick trick

In 2 win


----------



## marzi

One more time


----------



## enemyofsilence

Count me in again. It would be awesome!!


----------



## bilongo

Count me in......Thanks...


----------



## Toddmerida

I'm in again


----------



## Valsmere

I'm in I was looking for a new release!!!!


----------



## Ryjax

Zadigre said:


> the only person that is publicly shooting the HBX is Reo Wilde.


Yes but surely someone has gotten to test it


----------



## Chris NJ

I'm in again!


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Lucky number 4


----------



## vftcandy

Hoping for lady luck to slap me up side the face...lol


----------



## ptgarcia

In like Flynn!


----------



## EPLC

Here we go again!


----------



## EPLC

2 for number 2


----------



## EPLC

3 for number 2


----------



## marzi

Lets give it another try


----------



## EPLC

4 for number 2


----------



## EPLC

Final for day one number 2... Tip of the hat to T.R.U. Ball!


----------



## cottonstalk

in again


----------



## friend of coal

Thanks for the chance!!!!


----------



## ride394

In again


----------



## AJ 6982

#3 today...


----------



## BillyE

Thanks!


----------



## jadkins223

In!


----------



## bowtechlx

I'm in again at the chance to win something awesome.


----------



## bluestreaker

Mucho appreciated!


----------



## nhns4

1...


----------



## nhns4

2...


----------



## nhns4

3...


----------



## nhns4

4...


----------



## nhns4

5...


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

And the winner is?????????????????????


----------



## moscowJoe

I'm in


----------



## marzi

Im in


----------



## moscowJoe

I'm in


----------



## wdbowhunter

Yup


----------



## danderson708

#one


----------



## itsbreck

Me! Me! Me! The release I'm using stinks!


----------



## Targettim

One more go!
Dodging large kangaroo's on the field course today, gotta love our range :teeth:


----------



## danderson708

2nd in


----------



## danderson708

And third


----------



## AJ 6982

1st for Saturday.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One. 6 more hours and my work day is done.


----------



## Rich63

One


----------



## Rich63

Two


----------



## Rich63

Three


----------



## Rich63

Four


----------



## Rich63

Five


----------



## vftcandy

In again


----------



## stantonl33

Entered!


----------



## stantonl33

In #2


----------



## stantonl33

In #3


----------



## kam23.olsen

Heyooooo love to win somethin


----------



## kam23.olsen

Just lemme know when I win guys!


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In for 1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In for 2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In for 3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In For 4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In For 5


----------



## flyingbt

In for the win


----------



## Targettim

Me too


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## go_hawks

Me too!


----------



## meloy10

In again


----------



## wilde1

I'm in


----------



## wilde1

In again


----------



## wilde1

And again


----------



## markdjr

In thanks


----------



## cordini

Back for another chance.....


----------



## cordini

This thread is going so fast.....Who won Round 1? What page was it on?


----------



## cordini

Found it....Winner for Round 1 on page 71, Post 1760. Round 2.....3rd chance for today.


----------



## Big Fella

I still love to get my hands on one! :wink:


----------



## embrog

Go TRU Ball


----------



## Targettim

have another try!


----------



## Targettim

and one for luck


----------



## muro9919

fulkrum 1


----------



## muro9919

fulkrum 2


----------



## muro9919

fulkrum 3


----------



## muro9919

fulkrum 4


----------



## cgsabo

Y knot


----------



## muro9919

fulkrum 5


----------



## archeryaddict7

In again


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thanks!


----------



## Sinister01

again


----------



## Lazarus

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations to P&Yonly!
> Remember that all of the votes reset now and the next giveaway will start shortly!
> You are the winner of the Abyss release!
> View attachment 2456466


*Couldn't happen to a better guy!!!!!* Congratulations Mr Thomas!! But I'm still jealous, and I meant what I said. :teeth:

In for the first time today! (1)


----------



## alligood729

in again...


----------



## Pkeller

I'm in!


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## jclark_65

In 1


----------



## jclark_65

In again


----------



## jclark_65

In one more time


----------



## jclark_65

And again


----------



## jclark_65

Last one for today. Thanks Tru ball


----------



## Hyde72

I'm in!


----------



## ryan391

Saturday in


----------



## SouthernStyle

It's gotta be me


----------



## Chumbucket

In again


----------



## zcole6324

In!


----------



## math1963

Hbx only please


----------



## oglebuck

I'll play again.


----------



## MADZUKI

Bump for TRU Ball and maybe a new release !


----------



## MN_walker

Good stuff here...


----------



## danderson708

Pick me


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in....





Tim


----------



## danderson708

Last one for today


----------



## MADZUKI

One more


----------



## blueidexx

im in


----------



## Sasquech

I'm in


----------



## Dead Eye D

:wink:


----------



## Dead Eye D

one more time


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In it


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in thanks


----------



## BurdDawg1

Thanks to TRU Ball, I'm in


----------



## WhitBri

Thanks tru ball


----------



## PK101

me again


----------



## cshs

in again


----------



## cshs

#2 for sat.


----------



## cshs

i hope i win


----------



## F/F 3Der

in it to win it


----------



## jrandres

In for #1 this morning


----------



## 3Dfever65

Am in . Thanks


----------



## jadkins223

In!!


----------



## sixstringer4528

I'm in


----------



## jadkins223

In!!!


----------



## nitrum

In for the next round


----------



## dparadowski

Put me in


----------



## ryan391

Saturday 2


----------



## WhitBri

In again


----------



## OKArcherynut1

in #1


----------



## Arrow Splitter

Definitely in, and thanks!

A.S


----------



## cottonstalk

I'm in sat#1


----------



## chillcut7812

In for the day. Love the T.R.U Ball we have


----------



## OKArcherynut1

HBX baby


----------



## BURTONboy

I'm in.


----------



## PK101

in again


----------



## OKArcherynut1

would love an HBX


----------



## OKArcherynut1

# 4 for Sat.


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Maybe next time.


----------



## henryc

Let's go for round2


----------



## henryc

#2 for today


----------



## henryc

3 for today


----------



## henryc

4 for Saturday


----------



## henryc

One last time


----------



## Pig_Pen

Wow, as fast as this is moving it seems like I am a week late but congrats to the round 1 winner.


----------



## Rick!

Thanks for the opportunity Tru Ball.


----------



## gynx

Hbx!


----------



## madsam66

Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Morning post


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday #1


----------



## mzeff01

In rd2


----------



## Gamover06

I'm in


----------



## PK101

in again


----------



## Fordfanv

I'll give one a try


----------



## archeryaddict7

in AGAIN


----------



## archeryaddict7

And again...


----------



## WhitBri

3rd today


----------



## RGBern450

Count me in. Thank you!!


----------



## UncleBoo

I'm in!


----------



## Jaliv92

How about that


----------



## jdhoggg

Thought this was over.....I'll enter again.


----------



## vftcandy

Good morning! In


----------



## eads81

Good Morning. In for the morning


----------



## ChuckA84

In.


----------



## cc122368

#1 For Sat the 11th.


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Up top


----------



## Fisharcher

Three Inside Outs and Two HBCs. Issues as Reo described in the video with his initial introduction. Would love to shoot one after seeing it in Redding..... Thank you for the fine products


----------



## Muleyman27

#1 saturday


----------



## dbn23

In again


----------



## Muleyman27

2 saturday


----------



## NorCal_Matt

P&Yonly said:


> Worth a shot!


P&Yonly, did you know you won the first drawing? Make sure your claim it. Congrats!


----------



## Muleyman27

3 saturday


----------



## Muleyman27

4 saturday


----------



## Muleyman27

5 saturday


----------



## madsam66

Just shot my old release really need a new one.


----------



## drew5476

I'd like one myself


----------



## mfbearded

im still in


----------



## NorCal_Matt

How many use a back tension, hinge style release for hunting? I've always shot a trigger release because that's what I started with when I was younger. I've wanted to try a back tension release, but I don't shoot tournament and hard to justify the cost just to try. Was wondering what people were using for hunting. 

Entry 2 for Saturday


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Entry 3


----------



## Huntin Hard

Entry 1


----------



## Huntin Hard

Entry 2


----------



## Huntin Hard

Entry 3


----------



## Huntin Hard

Entry 4


----------



## Huntin Hard

Entry 5


----------



## Brawler1588

First for the day


----------



## khaglund

Good looking release. I'm in


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Entry 4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Entry 5


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Sometimes, I just think...........


----------



## smed1

In one


----------



## WhitBri

4th today


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Maybe one day


----------



## Ryjax

In again!
Congrats p&yonly!


----------



## ptgarcia

Count me in!


----------



## jems

I'm in!!


----------



## greatthosu

In today # 1


----------



## greatthosu

In today # 2


----------



## widow maker 223

Im In!!


----------



## greatthosu

In today # 3


----------



## JimCaldwell

I want it too


----------



## rhust

In. Thanks


----------



## greatthosu

In today # 4


----------



## kam23.olsen

I love truball lemme win! Lol


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sat #2!


----------



## Jaliv92

Hello


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday #3.


----------



## bowtechlx

In again for the great opportunity to win a great release.


----------



## greatthosu

In today # 5


----------



## JMW55

One can only hope


----------



## JMW55

Can't help but try


----------



## Gregc291

Let's win


----------



## PSE 2374

1 more time. Thank you


----------



## murphy31

One


----------



## murphy31

.2.


----------



## murphy31

Three


----------



## bluestreaker

I'm in


----------



## murphy31

.4.


----------



## murphy31

Five


----------



## MADZUKI

Up top !!


----------



## David Newman

In! Just got my first compound.


----------



## David Newman

Two


----------



## David Newman

Three


----------



## APA Buck

I'm in thanks


----------



## MADZUKI

Up again !


----------



## archeryaddict7

In again... Thanks


----------



## calexmcilvoy

In again


----------



## cc122368

#2 For Sat the 11th.


----------



## Ryjax

In #2 today!


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In again


----------



## AJ 6982

#2 for Saturday.


----------



## BurdDawg1

I'm in #2


----------



## sixstringer4528

I'm in


----------



## cc122368

#3 For Sat the 11th.


----------



## USMC 82-86

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## APA Buck

I in thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In again


----------



## f40mcd

Is it to late to enter ?


----------



## veepge

#1 Saturday


----------



## f40mcd

#3 for Saturday 11!


----------



## BullHunter

I've been wanting to try one of those. Thanks!


----------



## gdtrfb24

I'm in and thanks.


----------



## MADZUKI

Once again !!


----------



## Gamover06

I am in


----------



## Dead Eye D

:thumbs_up


----------



## Dead Eye D

:cheers:


----------



## wheels3563

I would love me a new t.r.u ball signature series hbx


----------



## zcole6324

Number 2


----------



## POOREBOY

Back in


----------



## auwood74

In again


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Ok, I'm in again.


----------



## friend of coal

One more time


----------



## pabuck

Saturday #1 entry


----------



## pabuck

#3 for Saturday..


----------



## pabuck

Skipped #2, lol!!!


----------



## PJ_WI

Hoping


----------



## bryan86

Truball HBX is an awesome release!!!!


----------



## josephbragg31

In again


----------



## josephbragg31

Bring it


----------



## POOREBOY

Give me one more time


----------



## tenxbulls3y3

Love to have one of these....thank you!


----------



## Brawler1588

In again


----------



## autoace

In for the win


----------



## autoace

Would love to have one of these also


----------



## Ryjax

In #3


----------



## cottonstalk

In #2


----------



## cc122368

#4 For today.


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Here is the one. Saturday 4


----------



## zcole6324

Number 3


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks TRU Ball/Axcel! (2)


----------



## eads81

In again


----------



## Jaliv92

Hey guys


----------



## JHENS87

yup


----------



## Autumnrider

Who won the first? I'm n again!


----------



## qyjmh1

Yep


----------



## Lilank

I'm In


----------



## morefps

Heck yeah


----------



## Shawndeer74

Im in


----------



## Reddog73

I'm in. Thanks for the give away.


----------



## Tony Bagnall

I put my release arm in .. in out shake it all about... hope to win a fulkrum and thats what its all about!!!


----------



## bluestreaker

I'm in


----------



## Metric1

Beautiful design


----------



## zcole6324

Number 4


----------



## WhitBri

Last today


----------



## KimberTac1911

In again


----------



## ald902r

I'm in!


----------



## DedDeerWalking

My final final for Saturday.


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in again


----------



## Tincup61

In again


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in 3


----------



## USMC 82-86

In again. Thank you so much for the opportunity!


----------



## wilkinsonk

Definitely in.


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in 4


----------



## AJ 6982

One more..


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in 5


----------



## chillcut7812

I'm n 2


----------



## Targettim

Tim's in


----------



## Targettim

Tim's in 2


----------



## cottonstalk

In for 4


----------



## cottonstalk

And again for5


----------



## zcole6324

Last one today


----------



## thwacker

11th i'm in


----------



## thwacker

11th i'm in


----------



## thwacker

11th in


----------



## thwacker

11th in


----------



## Todd Wylie

i want one


----------



## thwacker

11th in again


----------



## archeryaddict7

in again


----------



## MADZUKI

T.R.U Ball up top again !!


----------



## MADZUKI

Up again


----------



## michaelfonseca1

And again


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## Hoyt_03

Entered


----------



## Wolfhound180

Count me in 1


----------



## Wolfhound180

Call me Shirley 2


----------



## Wolfhound180

Don't call me Shirley 3


----------



## oglebuck

I'm in again.


----------



## Wolfhound180

Ok I'm in 4.


----------



## Wolfhound180

5 for the day.


----------



## shiftydog

A new HBX would be awfully nice. In please.


----------



## MADZUKI

Son wants a new release !!


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## shooter jon

I'm in


----------



## nwiles

In again


----------



## Lazarus

In to win. (3)


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

In for today #1


----------



## CTBowslinger

In for the win


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## ofl0926

Winner winner chicken dinner
Saturday first for me


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in thanks


----------



## Taze00

^_^


----------



## Marine Tech

I'm in!


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks TRU Ball! (4)


----------



## KenBry

I'd like to give it a try, so getting it free would be ideal


----------



## bluestreaker

I'm down


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## POOREBOY

One mo time


----------



## Lazarus

Done for the day! Thanks!


----------



## BurdDawg1

put me in,,


----------



## carlosii

How will I know if I win?


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## pabuck

#4 on saturday


----------



## Bullseye1

I'll try it


----------



## pabuck

Last one


----------



## djanderson80

(*•*)


----------



## cc122368

#5 For today.


----------



## MADZUKI

Up again


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## bluestreaker

In in in


----------



## gynx

Hbx!


----------



## Gamover06

I'm in


----------



## bill_collector

In for today


----------



## bill_collector

one more time


----------



## AJ 6982

Last one today.


----------



## MADZUKI

Log out post


----------



## 4X4HD

In!


----------



## 4X4HD

In some more!


----------



## 4X4HD

In 3


----------



## P&Yonly

Oh yeah, I'm in


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## 4X4HD

In 4


----------



## 4X4HD

One last time!


----------



## lrhodes

I'm in


----------



## Jaliv92

Oh yea


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

P&Yonly said:


> Oh yeah, I'm in


You already won! Get out! Lol congrats


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## chillcut7812

I'm n


----------



## chillcut7812

For


----------



## chillcut7812

For five


----------



## lrhodes

I'm in


----------



## bowtechlx

One more try at a generous offer


----------



## Rich63

So you just post in this thread to be entered in for chance to win?


----------



## Memuxamune

》-----> hbx


----------



## lachypetersen22

PK101 said:


> i'm in again, is the give away for USA only?????



Wanting to know this as well.^^^


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

3rd third


----------



## arnybpt_archer

Im in truball releases are the best!!


----------



## bowhunter226302

I'm in


----------



## lachypetersen22

4th


----------



## lachypetersen22

That'll do me.


----------



## dlcarr

One more


----------



## nhns4

1..


----------



## nhns4

2..


----------



## nhns4

3..


----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## nhns4

5..


----------



## NateUK

Put me in coach!


----------



## NateUK

In again today.


----------



## NateUK

3rd times the charm


----------



## kam23.olsen

I wanna winnnnn haha


----------



## cannonator

I'm in!


----------



## moscowJoe

I'm in


----------



## murphy31

.1.


----------



## murphy31

Two


----------



## murphy31

.3.


----------



## murphy31

Four


----------



## murphy31

.5.


----------



## staindreality

I'm in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Sunday one


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five


----------



## rsully661

Six


----------



## hieule

In for week 2


----------



## Todd Wylie

in again


----------



## lrhodes

I'm here


----------



## lrhodes

I want to win


----------



## marzi

I want one. What r u waiting for 😊


----------



## that1guy27

In please


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Man, I should be in bed.


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In# 2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in# 5


----------



## Blackout CE

im in


----------



## marzi

Hera i go again


----------



## bluestreaker

Bingo!!!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## JMW55

I should be so lucky?


----------



## JMW55

Would be nice


----------



## jclark_65

In 1


----------



## jclark_65

In 2


----------



## jclark_65

In 3


----------



## jclark_65

In 4


----------



## jclark_65

In 5


----------



## cordini

In for the 1st try today


----------



## tere colera

In 1


----------



## tere colera

In 2


----------



## PK101

in again


----------



## tere colera

In 3


----------



## tere colera

In 4


----------



## BurdDawg1

In to win, I hope


----------



## MADZUKI

In for today


----------



## cottonstalk

in #1


----------



## cottonstalk

in #2


----------



## cottonstalk

In #3


----------



## cottonstalk

in #4


----------



## cottonstalk

in #5


----------



## marzi

In it #4


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Sunday! :teeth: (1)


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in again


----------



## oglebuck

I'll play.


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Sunday! (2) :teeth:


----------



## GOBLE4ME

Count me in !!!


----------



## APA Buck

I in for # 1 today


----------



## APA Buck

I am in for #2 today


----------



## auwood74

In again


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In before the drawing


----------



## archeryaddict7

in again


----------



## archeryaddict7

and again...


----------



## archeryaddict7

and again....


----------



## archeryaddict7

another time...


----------



## archeryaddict7

last time...thanks


----------



## cmhall14

I'm in


----------



## WhitBri

Again


----------



## servingspinner

I'll get in today


----------



## Bowhunter7474

This is awesome!! Count me in.


----------



## dper

Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

I am in for #3 today 

Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

I am in for # 4 today thanks


----------



## josephbragg31

I'm in today#1


----------



## josephbragg31

In again #2


----------



## Muleyman27

1 sunday


----------



## rhust

In.


----------



## zcole6324

Number 1


----------



## Jollyarcher

Sign me in!


----------



## joebrenner007

I'm in it to win it


----------



## henryc

1st


----------



## henryc

2nd


----------



## henryc

3rd


----------



## henryc

4th


----------



## henryc

And one last time for the day


----------



## muro9919

sunday 1


----------



## muro9919

sunday 2


----------



## muro9919

sunday 3


----------



## muro9919

sunday 4


----------



## muro9919

sunday 5


----------



## Challenger

I really want to try this release!! Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## cc122368

#1 For Sun the 12th. :wink:


----------



## cc122368

#2 For the 12th.


----------



## Muleyman27

2 sunday


----------



## Muleyman27

3 sunday


----------



## enemyofsilence

in again, Please. Thank you.


----------



## cjbowhunter

1chance


----------



## cjbowhunter

2 chance


----------



## cjbowhunter

3 chance


----------



## cjbowhunter

⁴ chance


----------



## cjbowhunter

5 chance


----------



## Dead Eye D

:first:


----------



## PK101

in again


----------



## Dead Eye D

:second:


----------



## Dead Eye D

:third:


----------



## PK101

in again.


----------



## Dead Eye D

:yo:


----------



## Ryjax

In 1


----------



## WhitBri

2nd Sunday


----------



## KimberTac1911

In again


----------



## bowtechlx

In again for this great opportunity to win an awesome release.


----------



## skottyboi34

In again!


----------



## Toddmerida

I'm in


----------



## ptgarcia

I'm in!


----------



## cordini

Round 2.....#2 today


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday! #1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

And Sunday #2


----------



## jadkins223

In!!!


----------



## southgaboy

Still hoping for a win...lol


----------



## rich_cardoso

In it to win it!!!!


----------



## huntingfishing

I'm in


----------



## Brawler1588

I'm in for #1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## Air_normanq

I'm in


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

I think I should try again.


----------



## murphy31

One


----------



## murphy31

Two


----------



## swamp1911

I'm in it to win it


----------



## murphy31

Three


----------



## murphy31

Four


----------



## murphy31

Five


----------



## ofl0926

One


----------



## cc122368

#3 for Sun the 12th.


----------



## danderson708

One for me


----------



## danderson708

Make it two


----------



## jbrout

I'm in thanks


----------



## AUbowhunter09

one for today


----------



## Blake R

I'm in, fo sho.


----------



## PSE 2374

Want one please. I'm in again


----------



## Finq

Hello.


----------



## Ryjax

In 2


----------



## jbrout

I love my tru fire though but may give one a shot to compare


----------



## USMC 82-86

In today. Thanks!


----------



## Muleyman27

4 sunday


----------



## Muleyman27

5 sunday


----------



## michaelfonseca1

First for sunday


----------



## michaelfonseca1

2nd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

3rd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

4th


----------



## michaelfonseca1

5th


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday 5


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In again


----------



## Ryjax

In 3


----------



## wingnut257

Im in agsin


----------



## Metric1

How I love truball


----------



## USMC 82-86

In again. Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## Jaliv92

Hello


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 thanks


----------



## aaron.cox

I'm in!


----------



## Gregc291

Please


----------



## Gregc291

Let's win #2


----------



## Gregc291

Let's win #3


----------



## Gregc291

#4 yay


----------



## Jaliv92

Again


----------



## JHENS87

:thumbs_up


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## dave-madden

In again


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## K.G.K.

Who won this past Friday ?


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

Great Idea and what a prize count me in THANKS!!!


----------



## Gregc291

Final for the day


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 4


----------



## gynx

Hbx!


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 5

Thanks Tru Ball!!


----------



## elky7981

Me two!


----------



## One Slick trick

In once


----------



## One Slick trick

In twice


----------



## POOREBOY

in again


----------



## Brawler1588

#3 thanks


----------



## widow maker 223

In3


----------



## PSE 2374

I'm in please


----------



## widow maker 223

In4


----------



## nwiles

Again


----------



## josephbragg31

It's me again#3


----------



## josephbragg31

Number 4


----------



## cordini

#2 for the day


----------



## MADZUKI

Up again


----------



## KimberTac1911

In again


----------



## bowtechlx

I would love to have a hbx.


----------



## cc122368

Sunday the 12th #4 for me.


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Sunday! :teeth: (3)


----------



## GAM

count me in Great releases


----------



## sean1

In for a great release


----------



## AJ 6982

#1 for sunday


----------



## sjb3

Count me in


----------



## billym260

Number 1


----------



## Flatliner396

I love the different firing options! GO HBX!!!


----------



## Flatliner396

3 finger or 4 finger? 3 for me please


----------



## Flatliner396

Available for the IBO worlds in august??


----------



## widow maker 223

Cant wait to shoot it.


----------



## ohiobowhntr24

In again


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## living1512

Count me in


----------



## danderson708

No. Three


----------



## danderson708

And #4


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## ryan391

I want one


----------



## Brawler1588

In for another


----------



## P&Yonly

I'm back in


----------



## P&Yonly

Once more for the HBX


----------



## cc122368

Number 5 for Sun the 12th.


----------



## bpb32

I'm in!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 1


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 2


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 3


----------



## bsmizzy07

I'm in!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 4


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 5


----------



## Matt Foley

Again!


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #1


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #5


----------



## ryan391

Another one


----------



## bagojake

Yes please.


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Sunday! (4) :teeth:


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one for today


----------



## BigPete

I'm in!


----------



## samson99

in also


----------



## bgbls

Best releases ever I need one


----------



## PK101

i'm in again


----------



## Zadigre

In again for new


----------



## Doc Stone

in
Doc


----------



## devinhal

In for one


----------



## One Slick trick

Third


----------



## One Slick trick

Fourth


----------



## 4X4HD

One


----------



## 4X4HD

Two


----------



## 4X4HD

Three


----------



## 4X4HD

Four


----------



## 4X4HD

And five!


----------



## zcole6324

Number 2


----------



## sixstringer4528

I'm in


----------



## MNHUNTER23

in again


----------



## sixstringer4528

2nd time


----------



## sk84good

yeah baby!


----------



## MADZUKI

Third times the charm


----------



## MNHUNTER23

second


----------



## murphy31

Rich63 said:


> So you just post in this thread to be entered in for chance to win?


That is correct.


----------



## Sbay

Put me in again please


----------



## bullpin

Ok,I'll try!


----------



## ramonm7367

Tanks for the oportunity.


----------



## danderson708

#5 in


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## jrandres

In for sunday


----------



## AJ 6982

In again.


----------



## love huntin

I am in thanks


----------



## gynx

Hbx!


----------



## bluestreaker

In again


----------



## APA Buck

Last time today I in. Thanks


----------



## WhitBri

3rd Sunday


----------



## ryan391

One more


----------



## rokster

Gotta be in it to win it.. !


----------



## enemyofsilence

Please. Thank you!!


----------



## askala

In again


----------



## ride394

In again


----------



## shooter jon

And again


----------



## Taze00

So we can enter up to 5 times per day?
Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## POOREBOY

Yes you are


----------



## zcole6324

Number 3


----------



## Jaliv92

I guess so


----------



## lucasm

IN for sure


----------



## shiftydog

Let's give it another try


----------



## nccrutch

Once again!


----------



## oglebuck

One more try


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Sunday, #1


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Fulkrum #2


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Fulkrum #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Fulkrum #4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Fulkrum #5


----------



## servingspinner

I'm in again!


----------



## indy242003

In. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Sunday! :teeth: (5)


----------



## 138104

In again


----------



## zcole6324

4 for Sunday


----------



## zcole6324

And five


----------



## POOREBOY

One more


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in 2


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in#3


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in 4


----------



## MnWise

Let's give it a try.


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

One mo time.


----------



## moore77

I'm in


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## d_rek

Yoink


----------



## mouw315

Im in.


----------



## USMC 82-86

Once more today. Thanks again!


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## tandin93

I'm in


----------



## lrhodes

I'm in


----------



## boar4bowhunt

Sounds good.


----------



## lrhodes

Me.


----------



## lrhodes

Me,


----------



## lawyer1333

Im in


----------



## lawyer1333

Im in,


----------



## lawyer1333

Im in,,


----------



## lawyer1333

Again


----------



## lawyer1333

And once more


----------



## bluestreaker

Okayeeee


----------



## lrhodes

I want it


----------



## Rich63

One


----------



## Rich63

Two


----------



## Rich63

Three


----------



## Rich63

Four


----------



## Rich63

Five


----------



## sharkred7

Im in


----------



## sharkred7

again, thanks!


----------



## sharkred7

one more


----------



## sharkred7

again


----------



## vftcandy

Back in


----------



## Bushwackr

I would like to try one. Thanks


----------



## knarrly

In, maybe you can make me and ex-stan shooter


----------



## muro9919

monday 1


----------



## muro9919

monday 2


----------



## triggerslap

In it to win it=)


----------



## muro9919

monday 3


----------



## muro9919

monday 4


----------



## nhns4

1..


----------



## nhns4

2...


----------



## muro9919

monday 5


----------



## nhns4

3...


----------



## nhns4

4...


----------



## triggerslap

Met Rio in Kentucky, good guy!


----------



## nhns4

5...


----------



## triggerslap

Pick me!


----------



## hieule

Monday - In 1


----------



## triggerslap

4th of the day


----------



## hieule

Monday - In 2


----------



## triggerslap

5th entry for the day. Have a nice day folks.


----------



## bilongo

Today's entry, Thanks again....


----------



## tandin93

Id like to try one


----------



## marzi

Give me one


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Monday one


----------



## NoDeerInIowa




----------



## bluestreaker

Yes please


----------



## Bowhuntertim

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa




----------



## NoDeerInIowa

And 5.


----------



## kam23.olsen

I'm in it to win it in it to win it oh yeah


----------



## kam23.olsen

Love my ht pro would love to try another great truball


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## NorthID

I'd love to give it a try!


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## NorthID

Second entry


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

That'll do it


----------



## AK&HIboy

Late to the party but I'm in!!!!!


----------



## Boubou

When are you sending it to me?


----------



## Targettim

Yes please


----------



## Targettim

please x 2


----------



## Targettim

Please x 3!


----------



## cordini

In for the morning


----------



## Matrix1

I'm in too


----------



## oglebuck

TRU Ball all the way ! #1


----------



## loveha

...


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Innnn


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Innnn 2


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Innnn 3


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Innnn 4


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Annnnd #5


----------



## cgsabo

In again


----------



## PK101

I'm in i think!!!!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 5


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Monday! :teeth: (1)


----------



## jclark_65

In 1


----------



## jclark_65

In 2


----------



## jclark_65

In 3


----------



## jclark_65

In 4


----------



## jclark_65

In 5


----------



## goliath

Best release


----------



## PSE 2374

Put me in coach


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

Do it up


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 1


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 2


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 3


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 4


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 5


----------



## Matrix1

In again


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Monday! :teeth: (2)


----------



## Dead Eye D

:first:


----------



## Dead Eye D

:second:


----------



## Dead Eye D

:third:


----------



## Dead Eye D

:yo:


----------



## poobear

Ininin


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Monday! :teeth: (3)


----------



## pannell77

in again


----------



## pannell77

and again


----------



## pannell77

lets go for one more


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## locusthill1831

I'm in.


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## AUbowhunter09

#2 for today


----------



## jamespasini69

I'm in


----------



## cordini

#2 for the day


----------



## chillcut7812

1st for the day


----------



## Smokeymtnbow

Back in


----------



## loveha

...


----------



## zcole6324

One for Monday


----------



## CHILLX#1

*Enter1*

Awsome if there as good as they look they might just dethrone my Scott backspin loven it though


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thanks!


----------



## POOREBOY

Back in


----------



## Acts 4:12

I'm in thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Taze00

Monday #1


----------



## oglebuck

I'll play.


----------



## archeryaddict7

in...thanks


----------



## MN_walker

Good products for sure.


----------



## P&Yonly

In again for the HBX


----------



## CarbonWarrior

I'll put one to good use!


----------



## bullsi

Hook me up, please.


----------



## henryc

1 up


----------



## henryc

2 up


----------



## henryc

3 up


----------



## henryc

#4 up


----------



## henryc

#5 in for today


----------



## danderson708

1st one today


----------



## lucasm

one more time


----------



## danderson708

2nd


----------



## danderson708

Third


----------



## danderson708

Fourth


----------



## danderson708

# five


----------



## cottonstalk

in #1


----------



## cottonstalk

in #2


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Monday! :teeth: (4)


----------



## cottonstalk

in #3


----------



## cottonstalk

in #4


----------



## cottonstalk

in #5


----------



## Chumbucket

In again!


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#4


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Monday !!!


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#5


----------



## Sbay

thank you TRU Ball


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 3


----------



## cc122368

#1 For Mon the 13th.


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 4


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 5


----------



## Ryjax

In! 1


----------



## Air_Raid

Let's do this.


----------



## Brawler1588

First for the day


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

How about picking me this time?


----------



## rdaigle87

count me in!


----------



## rdaigle87

in # 2


----------



## Bowhunter_25

I'm in!


----------



## rdaigle87

in # 3


----------



## lrhodes

I'm in


----------



## rdaigle87

in # 4


----------



## rdaigle87

in # 5


----------



## chillcut7812

In for two


----------



## djanderson80

X's1 07/13/2015


----------



## djanderson80

X's2


----------



## djanderson80

X's3


----------



## djanderson80

X's4


----------



## auwood74

Count me in once again


----------



## djanderson80

5 X's down, 55 to go...


----------



## jdhoggg

One


----------



## bagojake

Yes please.


----------



## archeryaddict7

in again


----------



## PSE 2374

In again


----------



## WhitBri

First


----------



## michaelfonseca1

1st


----------



## michaelfonseca1

2nd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

3rd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

4th


----------



## cordini

Try it again


----------



## michaelfonseca1

5th


----------



## cc122368

Number 2 for Mon the 13th.


----------



## chillcut7812

Third today


----------



## billym260

Number 2


----------



## murphy31

one


----------



## murphy31

two


----------



## murphy31

three


----------



## murphy31

four


----------



## murphy31

five


----------



## MSwickard

in to win 1x


----------



## POOREBOY

in agian


----------



## knarrly

In for the week, Why the 5 entries a day though? 

It is a sticky now so it doesn't need posts to stay at the top.


----------



## brentmorrow34

Would love to try on out. It looks Great.


----------



## wdbowhunter

In again


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 thanks


----------



## sixstringer4528

I'm in


----------



## skottyboi34

In for another try,


----------



## Brawler1588

#3 would like to try one of these


----------



## WhitBri

Second


----------



## kam23.olsen

This has to be one of the biggest threads on here haha count me in again


----------



## CHILLX#1

*Entry#2*

This might just be the winning comment 😎😏


----------



## 4by4buck

IN again


----------



## 454casull

next.....


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## cc122368

#3 For today.


----------



## CHILLX#1

*3rd entry*

Feeling good about this one!!! 👊🏼


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Awesome contest Truball! :thumb:


----------



## MOvenatic

Count me in please.


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 2


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 thanks


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Back again!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

#3 for today


----------



## Captjock

Let er rip!


----------



## lipripper14

ready for a win


----------



## lipripper14

2nd time for today


----------



## zcole6324

2 for Monday


----------



## lipripper14

Win Win Win


----------



## lipripper14

Need that release


----------



## veepge

1 for Monday


----------



## lipripper14

#5 for monday


----------



## servingspinner

1 for Monday, who won Friday


----------



## MSwickard

in to win #2


----------



## ptgarcia

Entry 1


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one thank you


----------



## Poopy Fishwater

Love it!


----------



## Mkleisch

fingers crossed


----------



## smed1

Try for 2


----------



## jorkep

one


----------



## jorkep

two


----------



## jorkep

three


----------



## jorkep

four


----------



## Warpath2099

Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## servingspinner

#2 for Monday


----------



## jorkep

five


----------



## housemj

Oh yeah.


----------



## lucasm

again


----------



## bluestreaker

Once again


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In it


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## askala

In again


----------



## cc122368

#4 For today.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Congratulations to the winners and good luck to those waiting, these releases are unbelievable!


----------



## Big Timber

Great give away! Appreciate the opportunity! Thank you!


----------



## Travis Shaw

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


Sweet I have been waiting on them to come out.


----------



## cordini

#3....


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

yuuuuuuuup.... Let's give it a shot one time .


----------



## 4X4HD

Once


----------



## 4X4HD

Twice


----------



## 4X4HD

Third


----------



## 4X4HD

Fourth


----------



## 4X4HD

#5!


----------



## drgnhrt26

I would figure out how to use it if I won LOL.


----------



## POOREBOY

after lunch wake up.


----------



## fishhunter68

Awesome, I can't wait.


----------



## fiteman33

One entry for me please!


----------



## lrhodes

Me Me me


----------



## LMacD

I'm still in - hopefully - for the win


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Monday Fulkrum entry #1


----------



## NorCal_Matt

This contest is padding my post count! Monday Fulkrum entry #2


----------



## mod10g

Hbx


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Monday Fulkrum entry #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Monday Fulkrum entry #4


----------



## Matrix

Im in


----------



## mod10g

2nd


----------



## mod10g

3rd


----------



## mod10g

4th


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Monday! :teeth: (5)


----------



## jrandres

Im in for my #1 on this rainy Monday!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Monday Fulkrum entry #5


----------



## NateUK

I'm in.


----------



## NateUK

In again!


----------



## NateUK

#3...could really use it!


----------



## NateUK

#4 on this rainy monday!


----------



## NateUK

#5...I'll be back tomorrow!


----------



## Jaliv92

Hey there


----------



## enemyofsilence

In again. Please. Thank you.


----------



## josephbragg31

In again 1


----------



## Taze00

Monday #2


----------



## Taze00

Monday #3


----------



## Taze00

Monday #4


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Taze00

Monday #5


----------



## josephbragg31

In 2


----------



## josephbragg31

In 3


----------



## josephbragg31

In 4


----------



## josephbragg31

In 5


----------



## cc122368

#5 For today.


----------



## SpeedStar

Please


----------



## Duke2811

I am in


----------



## Duke2811

Me too


----------



## Duke2811

Me three


----------



## widow maker 223

In2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #1


----------



## cgsabo

In again


----------



## BurdDawg1

In In In ,,,dw


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #5


----------



## lucasm

in again


----------



## Matt Grieger

Yes please


----------



## cordini

#4 today


----------



## bluestreaker

In again


----------



## Jaliv92

Talk to me


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## Hoyt_Bowhunter1

Hope i win! Thanks!!


----------



## EPLC

Me too! I'm in for Monday 1


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Me too! I'm in for Monday


Monday #2 for #2


----------



## EPLC

Monday #3 for #2 giveaway


----------



## buzbmr

Yes sir!


----------



## EPLC

Monday #4 for #2 giveaway


----------



## EPLC

Monday #5 for #2 giveaway


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday #1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday #2


----------



## WhitBri

Third


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday #3


----------



## WhitBri

Fourth


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday #4


----------



## WhitBri

Fifth


----------



## sky hunter

thanks for the chance count me in :wink:


----------



## zcole6324

Again


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday #5


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5. Cant wait to shoot one.


----------



## Trykon Mike

I will take one


----------



## cadethearcher

Looks like an amazing release!


----------



## wthwaites

COunt me in


----------



## samson99

in for monday


----------



## MADZUKI

Hope for another TRU Ball !


----------



## cjbowhunter

First


----------



## cjbowhunter

Second


----------



## cjbowhunter

Third


----------



## cjbowhunter

Forth


----------



## cjbowhunter

Fith


----------



## knarrly

Hola que tal, Dos XX's :darkbeer:


----------



## oglebuck

One more try


----------



## AJ 6982

In it


----------



## servingspinner

Number 3 for Monday!


----------



## geot

Great looking release I would love to have one!


----------



## drgnhrt26

Please


----------



## drgnhrt26

Great releases


----------



## One Slick trick

Once


----------



## One Slick trick

Twice


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## loveha

...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## AUbowhunter09

and again


----------



## greatthosu

In today # 1


----------



## greatthosu

In today # 2


----------



## greatthosu

I'm in # 3


----------



## greatthosu

In today # 4


----------



## greatthosu

In today # 5


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## MNHUNTER23

first


----------



## MNHUNTER23

second


----------



## cgsabo

In again


----------



## strikerII

Great offer thank you! I'm in, looking to try a new thumb release.


----------



## strikerII

I'll put in my second entry.


----------



## strikerII

And #3.


----------



## strikerII

Ok Home Run Derby is on. #4.


----------



## bowfisher

Im in.


----------



## Casey.radel

I'm in


----------



## Baker4

Might get lucky


----------



## carlosii

I'm still waiting on the release. The rest of you guys and gals can stand down.


----------



## alligood729

one for the day....


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 3


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 4


----------



## Tincup61

Im in5


----------



## Air_Raid

Let's do this.


----------



## NorthID

Placing a bid!


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In again


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in again.....




Tim


----------



## cshs

in 1


----------



## cshs

in 2


----------



## cshs

3 for the show


----------



## cshs

4 to get ready


----------



## MADZUKI

In again


----------



## POOREBOY

Need one


----------



## bluestreaker

I'm back


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## meekinstokes

I'm in


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## AK&HIboy

Luck be a laaaady.....


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## Chris NJ

In 1


----------



## gynx

Hbx!


----------



## Chris NJ

In 2


----------



## Chris NJ

I'm in 3


----------



## Chris NJ

In again 4


----------



## Jaliv92

Hey there


----------



## kwilde

In again


----------



## Jaliv92

It's my


----------



## bowtechlx

Hbx its a True work of art.


----------



## bowtechlx

In again #2 for any of those fine releases.


----------



## shooter jon

Me again


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## loveha

...


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

I'm here again.


----------



## rokster

Let's try again !


----------



## nhns4

1...


----------



## nhns4

2...


----------



## nhns4

3...


----------



## nhns4

4...


----------



## nhns4

5...


----------



## bluestreaker

Here


----------



## USMC 82-86

Thanks I'm in again.


----------



## buckwild13

Im in again!


----------



## buzbmr

Monday#2


----------



## kam23.olsen

Pick meeee! When is the first drawing anyways?


----------



## kam23.olsen

Oh jk it's on Friday haha


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## Rojoway

Hbx large please


----------



## thare1774

Im in


----------



## dave-madden

Again


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#4


----------



## ABTABB

Thanks!


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#5


----------



## MuddMotorDD

kam23.olsen said:


> Pick meeee! When is the first drawing anyways?




Every friday for three more weeks till the HBX release


----------



## muro9919

tuesday1


----------



## muro9919

tuesday2


----------



## muro9919

tuesday3


----------



## muro9919

tuesday4


----------



## muro9919

tuesday5


----------



## cordini

Tuesday #1


----------



## AnderlW

Good luck eyerybody


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One for Tuesday


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two. T.R.U


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three. Rock


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four. This


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five. Release


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## Metric1

In for the win


----------



## PK101

in again


----------



## PK101

in again one more


----------



## PK101

another one


----------



## PK101

yet again


----------



## PK101

last one


----------



## jonathan.cotton

In again


----------



## jclark_65

In 1


----------



## jclark_65

In 2


----------



## jclark_65

In 3


----------



## jclark_65

In 4


----------



## jclark_65

In 5


----------



## jonathan.cotton

In 2


----------



## jonathan.cotton

In thrice


----------



## jonathan.cotton

4th, 80% there for the day


----------



## jonathan.cotton

Five and done for the day, thanks again for the comp


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 5


----------



## bagojake

Yea please.


----------



## Jaliv92

Get um up


----------



## loveha

...


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #2


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #3


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #4


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #5


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for a try.


----------



## franzofumi

Tue1


----------



## franzofumi

Tue 2


----------



## franzofumi

Tue 3 [emoji78]


----------



## franzofumi

Tue 4


----------



## franzofumi

Tue 5[emoji48]


----------



## 4X4HD

In.


----------



## 4X4HD

In..


----------



## 4X4HD

In...


----------



## 4X4HD

In....


----------



## 4X4HD

In.....


----------



## cordini

#2 for the day


----------



## Cdpkook132

In for the day.


----------



## graydragon2

I'm in


----------



## cc122368

#1 For today.


----------



## oglebuck

TRU Ball #1


----------



## cottonstalk

#1 for tues


----------



## cottonstalk

#2 for tues


----------



## cottonstalk

#3 for tues


----------



## cottonstalk

#4 for tues


----------



## cottonstalk

#5 for tues


----------



## enemyofsilence

In again. Please, Thanks!


----------



## ryan391

Tuesday 1


----------



## kback

I'm in. Thank you!


----------



## henryc

One


----------



## henryc

Two


----------



## henryc

Three


----------



## henryc

Four


----------



## henryc

Five


----------



## jorkep

one t


----------



## jorkep

two t


----------



## jorkep

three t


----------



## GOBLE4ME

I am in for Tuesday !!!


----------



## jorkep

four t


----------



## cshs

in for tuesday


----------



## jorkep

five t


----------



## svernatter

In again


----------



## zcole6324

One for Tuesday


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Tuesday fun


----------



## ricksmathew

In again!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

You can pick me this time.


----------



## 2hand

Inski


----------



## enemyofsilence

In again. Thank you!


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 4


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 5


----------



## cc122368

#2 For Tuesday.


----------



## smed1

3 times a Charm


----------



## WhitBri

Put me in again for a great release


----------



## workinonit50

In for this one


----------



## dbowhntr

Been waiting for a long time for something like this! Thanks


----------



## cordini

#3 for the day


----------



## mopahls

Yep


----------



## michaelfonseca1

1st


----------



## michaelfonseca1

2nd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

3rd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

4th


----------



## michaelfonseca1

5th


----------



## CHILLX#1

Good deal I'm in


----------



## PSE 2374

In again


----------



## CHILLX#1

2nd


----------



## Hoyt_03

In it to win it


----------



## 454casull

2nd


----------



## CHILLX#1

3rd time for the win


----------



## 454casull

3rd


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## CHILLX#1

4th on the day 
Does anyone know when the winning time is announced or where it will be posted


----------



## WhitBri

Again


----------



## nccrutch

NCcrutch!!


----------



## cc122368

#3 For me today.


----------



## CHILLX#1

In for the last time


----------



## nwiles

In again, still hoping.


----------



## pabuck

Tuesday post #1


----------



## Matrix

in again


----------



## Matrix

in again #2


----------



## Brawler1588

First for the day


----------



## hunterdan49

im in


----------



## Muleyhunter2

In it to win it


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday! :teeth: (1)


----------



## sixstringer4528

I'm in


----------



## Born

I'm in


----------



## Born

I'm in again


----------



## Born

I'm in again again


----------



## Born

I'm in again again again


----------



## Born

I'm in again again again and again!!!


----------



## sixstringer4528

I'm in #2


----------



## knarrly

Tres por favor


----------



## josephbragg31

In #1


----------



## josephbragg31

In#2


----------



## POOREBOY

in agian


----------



## josephbragg31

And again #3


----------



## josephbragg31

There it is #4


----------



## josephbragg31

Last but not least #5


----------



## 4by4buck

in for the win


----------



## alligood729

in......


----------



## cordini

#4 today


----------



## murphy31

One


----------



## murphy31

Two


----------



## murphy31

three


----------



## murphy31

four


----------



## murphy31

five


----------



## rwells

comment #1


----------



## rwells

comment #2


----------



## rwells

comment #3 got to go back to work now


----------



## shiftydog

Count me in again. Thanks.


----------



## MOvenatic

I'll play!


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Two-sday! :teeth:


----------



## lucasm

Need a new one


----------



## Metric1

Two for Tuesday


----------



## Taze00

Tuesday #1


----------



## Taze00

Tuesday #2


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## Taze00

Tuesday #3


----------



## Taze00

Tuesday #4


----------



## Taze00

Tuesday #5


----------



## buzbmr

Tues 1


----------



## buzbmr

Tuesday 2


----------



## buzbmr

Tuesday 3


----------



## buzbmr

Tuesday 4


----------



## buzbmr

Tuesday 5


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday! :teeth: (3)


----------



## Air_Raid

Yes


----------



## cgsabo

In like Flint


----------



## OKArcherynut1

need a HBX


----------



## OKArcherynut1

soon I hope #2


----------



## chillcut7812

In for today


----------



## LMacD

I'd love to know what it feels like to win something. Tru ball can make that happen


----------



## 19onpoint85

Very nice. Maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## Jaliv92

Oh geeez


----------



## Kansas Kid

This is the winning #


----------



## AUbowhunter09

pick me


----------



## JHENS87

yup


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## Matrix

#3 for the day


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2....


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## fiteman33

One more time


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## jmarti81

I'm in, looking for a new release anyway.


----------



## One Slick trick

1st


----------



## One Slick trick

2nd


----------



## One Slick trick

3rd


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #1


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #3


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 in it to win it


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #4


----------



## Matrix

#4 today


----------



## danderson708

Put me in, #1 today


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #5


----------



## danderson708

And number two


----------



## tenxbulls3y3

Número uno!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3....


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4....


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5....


----------



## AUbowhunter09

and again


----------



## Brawler1588

#3 let's go


----------



## APA Buck

In in for the first time today thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #2 thanks


----------



## Muleyman27

1 tuesday


----------



## APA Buck

In for #3 today


----------



## Muleyman27

2 tue


----------



## Bullseye1

I'm in


----------



## Muleyman27

3 tue


----------



## Muleyman27

4 tue


----------



## jmprg

#3...


----------



## mosierls

I'm in


----------



## legit

I'd like one. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bowfisher

Im in.


----------



## wdbowhunter

Bam. In again.


----------



## loveha

...


----------



## samson99

in again


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 one more to go


----------



## TXfishnhntr

Love to try a new release.


----------



## camel182

i need it


----------



## auwood74

In again


----------



## cc122368

#5 Today.


----------



## tenxbulls3y3

Dos


----------



## elkscout

Hbx please!!!


----------



## RebelWithReason

WooHooo I'm in!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm in


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm in # 2


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 3


----------



## NorthID

I'm in


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 4


----------



## Huntin Hard

Number 5


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in


----------



## AUbowhunter09

and again


----------



## rhust

In. Thanks


----------



## Jaliv92

Quick reply


----------



## nastybynature

Put my name in the hat please


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday! :teeth: (4)


----------



## Gr33n Arrow

I'm in...thank you!


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

Im in2


----------



## bluestreaker

In again


----------



## POOREBOY

hey... back in


----------



## alligood729

again


----------



## enemyofsilence

In. Please, Thanks!


----------



## goliath

I'm in


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 3


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 4


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 5


----------



## kam23.olsen

Just got done shooting, hoping for a new release soon!


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.....


----------



## Widgets

I'm in!


----------



## bear buster

I'm in love my ht


----------



## cordini

Actually made it to #5 today


----------



## wilde1

i'm in.


----------



## BPT

count me in


----------



## WhitBri

Once more


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday! :teeth: (5)


----------



## oglebuck

Name in da hat.


----------



## WhitBri

Again


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

let's win my friend!!!!


----------



## WhitBri

Last today


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1.


----------



## MADZUKI

In again


----------



## F/F 3Der

given her another shot


----------



## Garbrecht40

I'd love to test drive one of these!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Tuesday Fulkrum entry #1


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Tuesday Fulkrum entry #2


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Tuesday Fulkrum entry #3


----------



## widow maker 223

$2. Gimmy gimmy


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Tuesday Fulkrum entry #4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Tuesday Fulkrum entry #5


----------



## MNHUNTER23

back in


----------



## PSE 2374

In again


----------



## Hep

:ninja:


----------



## 19onpoint85

In for the 2nd time


----------



## legit

My 2nd entry today, Tuesday.


----------



## legit

My 3rd entry today, Tuesday.


----------



## legit

My 4th entry today, Tuesday.


----------



## legit

My 5th entry today, Tuesday.


----------



## zara_puppy

What the heck. In the mix.

Thanks!


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## Tkd-0331

I'm in!


----------



## bluestreaker

I'm in


----------



## Tinfoil

In for the count. HH Jerry


----------



## nwiles

Hope is alive.


----------



## Rich63

One


----------



## Rich63

Two


----------



## Rich63

Three


----------



## Rich63

Four


----------



## Rich63

F i v e


----------



## gynx

I'm in!


----------



## Queball

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In again


----------



## AK&HIboy

Today might be the day!!!!!!!


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4 today


----------



## bowtech440

im in


----------



## JDS-1

I'm in. Could really use a new release


----------



## FireStation46

That is one sweet looking release! Please add me to the contest. Thanks! Good luck to all!


----------



## lucasm

once again


----------



## ptgarcia

Put my name in the hat.


----------



## AJ 6982

I'm in..again.


----------



## triggerslap

In it to win it


----------



## triggerslap

I need a new release


----------



## triggerslap

My kid took my release, I need a new one


----------



## triggerslap

Hello from Michigan


----------



## cgsabo

in again


----------



## TXfishnhntr

Count me in


----------



## danderson708

In #three


----------



## danderson708

Four


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5.


----------



## danderson708

And five


----------



## greatthosu

I'm in # 1


----------



## greatthosu

I'm in # 2


----------



## greatthosu

I'm in # 3


----------



## greatthosu

I'm in #4


----------



## greatthosu

I'm in # 5


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In again


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In two


----------



## MADZUKI

Two for the day


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In number three


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In number four


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In number five


----------



## Duke2811

Hey


----------



## Duke2811

You


----------



## Duke2811

Who


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## Duke2811

Me no him


----------



## Duke2811

Pick me


----------



## Jaliv92

No pick him


----------



## gregcoya

Wow , over 100 pages. I'm in.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88

I'm in!!!


----------



## Targettim

I'm in, thankyou


----------



## Tim/OH

I'm in again......





Tim


----------



## wdbowhunter

Yup, again.


----------



## Jaliv92

And then


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## andrews1274

I'm in.


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## bluestreaker

Yeeeup


----------



## murphy31

One


----------



## murphy31

Two


----------



## murphy31

Three


----------



## elkscout

Me again for #2


----------



## murphy31

f0ur


----------



## murphy31

Five


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## muro9919

wednesday1


----------



## muro9919

wednesday2


----------



## muro9919

wednesday3


----------



## jmarti81

In again


----------



## muro9919

wednesday4


----------



## jmarti81

What's one more?


----------



## muro9919

wednesday5


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tues 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tues 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tues 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tues 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

And Tuesday 5.


----------



## sharkred7

in again


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #1


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #2


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #3


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #4


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #5


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hey!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Mike. Mike. Mike.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

What day is it?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

That's right...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Humpday!!!


----------



## tandin93

Three


----------



## bluestreaker

Yeeulp


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Why am I not in bed?


----------



## lipripper14

1 for the night


----------



## lipripper14

Need a win


----------



## lipripper14

In again


----------



## lipripper14

Again for the evening


----------



## lipripper14

Last one for the night


----------



## cordini

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Nano

Count me in


----------



## Nano

Twice


----------



## Metric1

It's Wednesday


----------



## PK101

in again 1


----------



## PK101

in again 2


----------



## PK101

in again 3


----------



## PK101

in again 4


----------



## PK101

in again 5


----------



## brunson84

If only I had a tru ball hbx series.. I'm in


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Wednesday! :teeth: (1)


----------



## pabuck

Wednesday post #1


----------



## Sbay

in again please


----------



## DEER MEAT

Count me in would love to shoot with one!


----------



## oglebuck

I'll play.


----------



## Hunter187

I'm in!


----------



## 4X4HD

In.


----------



## 4X4HD

In..


----------



## 4X4HD

In...


----------



## 4X4HD

In....


----------



## 4X4HD

In.....


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Wednesday! :teeth (2)


----------



## candyman424

In it to win it


----------



## franzofumi

Wed1


----------



## franzofumi

Wed2


----------



## franzofumi

Wed3


----------



## franzofumi

Wed4


----------



## franzofumi

Wed5


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## ryan391

wednesday one


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Wednesday !!!


----------



## cordini

Will I make it to 5 today?


----------



## PSE 2374

I will take it thanks


----------



## POOREBOY

morning.


----------



## cc122368

#1 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## wdbowhunter

Morning


----------



## tshracing

HBX all the way


----------



## AUbowhunter09

#1 for today


----------



## henryc

I don't know what the longest thread on hear would be but this one gotta be close


----------



## henryc

#3593


----------



## NChunter33

Daddy needs a new release!


----------



## henryc

A lot of people want it


----------



## henryc

Got to do it to win


----------



## henryc

Last one for today


----------



## jclark_65

In 1


----------



## jclark_65

In 2


----------



## jclark_65

In 3


----------



## jclark_65

In 4


----------



## jclark_65

In 5


----------



## fishhunter68

I so want one, TRU-BALL makes the best.


----------



## 4by4buck

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## 4by4buck

if you ain't first you're last


----------



## 4by4buck

2nd place is the first loser


----------



## 4by4buck

sling shot engaged


----------



## 4by4buck

i wanna go fast


----------



## josephbragg31

If you a first your last Ricky Bobby


----------



## josephbragg31

Don't you put that evil on me Ricky Bobby


----------



## josephbragg31

I'm going to come at you like a spider monkey


----------



## cc122368

#3 Today.


----------



## josephbragg31

In again #4


----------



## josephbragg31

Last but not least #5


----------



## Dartonman

these comments are worth the read


----------



## Air_Raid

I'm for today


----------



## LMacD

In - and still wanting


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 4


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 5


----------



## jorkep

one w


----------



## jrandres

Put me down for my #1 today!


----------



## jorkep

two w


----------



## alligood729

and...Im in yet again....


----------



## Georgia dawg

count me in


----------



## shakey27

Tru Ball has treated me hood for a long time. Can't wait to try one of these.


----------



## lawyer1333

in.


----------



## lawyer1333

in..


----------



## jspitler

I'm in!


----------



## lawyer1333

in...


----------



## lawyer1333

in....


----------



## lawyer1333

in.....


----------



## Muleyman27

1 wed


----------



## jdhoggg

I'm in


----------



## jorkep

three w


----------



## Muleyman27

2 wed


----------



## Brawler1588

#1 for today


----------



## Muleyman27

3 wed


----------



## cordini

Getting #3 on the books


----------



## Muleyman27

4 wed


----------



## Muleyman27

5 wed


----------



## Metric1

Did I do Wednesday


----------



## Metric1

Oh well if not here's another one


----------



## Metric1

And another for good measure


----------



## jorkep

four w


----------



## wingnut257

Im in again


----------



## bagojake

Yes please.


----------



## Jason Pope

I'll try again.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #2.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #3.


----------



## Bluemax61

Guess I'll give it a try.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #4.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #5.


----------



## tacklebox80

In for the win!


----------



## tacklebox80

tacklebox80 said:


> In for the win!


x 2.....


----------



## jorkep

five w


----------



## bluestreaker

Yes please!


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it -1


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it -2


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it -3


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it -4


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it -5


----------



## OKArcherynut1

In for HBX #1


----------



## Chumbucket

IN again


----------



## smed1

One more


----------



## shooter jon

Mee


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Wednesday! :teeth: (3)


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 in it again


----------



## servingspinner

I'm back for #1 today... Thanks!


----------



## Pig_Pen

Name in the hat.


----------



## elkscout

Pick me!


----------



## elkscout

Pick me #2


----------



## cordini

Back for more


----------



## elkscout

Pick me


----------



## strikerII

Morning shot for a new release. Thanks


----------



## strikerII

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## elkscout

Pick me #4


----------



## elkscout

Pick me #5


----------



## nccrutch

I need one!


----------



## strikerII

Love for a chance to win one.


----------



## ptgarcia

I'm in!


----------



## pastorjosh

In again


----------



## strikerII

How bout try number 4?


----------



## strikerII

Last chance today!


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In# 3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #4


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

What day is it?


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #5


----------



## Tony Bagnall

in in in in in in


----------



## AUbowhunter09

#2 for today


----------



## bowfisher

Im in.


----------



## michaelfonseca1

Will they notify you through private message if you win?


----------



## michaelfonseca1

2nd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

3rd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

4th


----------



## michaelfonseca1

5th


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## kam23.olsen

I hope I can win!


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Wednesday! :teeth: (4)


----------



## staindreality

I'm in


----------



## bowtechlx

In again for this great opportunity.


----------



## cc122368

#4 today.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 today.


----------



## Widgets

In again!


----------



## WhitBri

In today


----------



## TXfishnhntr

In for today.


----------



## eholguin13

Only a few more days


----------



## iammarty

In for today


----------



## djanderson80

Only 1


----------



## madsam66

I could use a new release


----------



## Outsider

I'm in and better win :wink:


----------



## jrandres

In for my second time today


----------



## Brawler1588

#3 for today


----------



## Lazarus

Thanks T.R.U. Ball! :cheers:


----------



## Rich63

.1.


----------



## Rich63

.2.


----------



## Rich63

.3.


----------



## Rich63

.4.


----------



## Rich63

.5.


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 2


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 3


----------



## WhitBri

2nd today


----------



## BTShooter

I'm in!


----------



## Jerry7769

Absolutely I'm in!


----------



## Tinfoil

In for the count. HH Jerry


----------



## Ringleader

I like my HBC but looking forward to trying the HBX, count me in!


----------



## hdrat

Count me in


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 here we go


----------



## Chromedog

In!!!


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Chromedog

I am in


----------



## Chromedog

third time bring me luck!!!


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #1


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In today


----------



## gregcoya

Thanks truball


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one for the day


----------



## pastorjosh

Thanks!!


----------



## MOvenatic

In again.


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #5


----------



## archery34

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## alaska scott

I'm in


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## CHILLX#1

Entry #1 for Wednesday


----------



## POOREBOY

back in


----------



## John Stevens

Please include me...would be great to share this new technology with fellow South African archers!


----------



## CHILLX#1

#2 

When are the winners drawn anyway?


----------



## APA Buck

Count me into thanks


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in for #2


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in for #3 today


----------



## AK&HIboy

HBX!!!!!!In to win!


----------



## APA Buck

Thanks I am in for #4


----------



## CHILLX#1

3😎😊


----------



## APA Buck

Thanks in for #5


----------



## PSE 2374

I want it please


----------



## jrandres

IN for the win! #3


----------



## MandK

sure would like one!


----------



## shooter jon

Again


----------



## fiteman33

Let's try again...


----------



## Roi

This looks like an amazing release aid! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## JMW55

Yes please


----------



## JMW55

Would be awesome


----------



## JMW55

Have an HBX on Orr order, would love another release


----------



## zcole6324

In for Wednesday


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

If anyone asks, you haven't seen me!:zip:


----------



## bluestreaker

In this


----------



## RutCrazy

Let's do this


----------



## ghost trail

I'm in 
Thanks for the chance


----------



## modern_outlaw76

In for today


----------



## cshs

I'm in


----------



## cshs

in for the state of va.


----------



## cshs

in for the win, for the best release


----------



## samson99

in again looks like a good release


----------



## cshs

#4 for the day...hope i win, shipping to roanoke would save you money


----------



## danderson708

One for humpday


----------



## danderson708

Number 2, in


----------



## danderson708

And three in


----------



## Rochefort

I'd love one. They say the release chooses the shooter, and I'm still not spoken for. Maybe this one will drag me to the altar.


----------



## mcnabb100

1
1
1


----------



## mcnabb100

2
2
2


----------



## mcnabb100

3
3
3


----------



## mcnabb100

4
4
4


----------



## mcnabb100

5
5
5


----------



## bucwhacer

In it to win it


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

pick me!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

I'm in!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

and again


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

and once more!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

and 5 for the day!


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## cordini

#5.....


----------



## enemyofsilence

In, please. Thank you.


----------



## MADZUKI

One time


----------



## auwood74

In again!


----------



## MNHUNTER23

again


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 5


----------



## widow maker 223

In Wednesday 1


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## sky hunter

in!


----------



## WhitBri

3rd today


----------



## WhitBri

4th


----------



## WhitBri

4th


----------



## Air_Raid

Good to go


----------



## AJ 6982

In for the HBX


----------



## bill_collector

In for today


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## Metric1

Thursday's go


----------



## MADZUKI

in two times


----------



## 8pointbrad

Why not I'm in


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## ryan391

another one


----------



## Jaliv92

And then


----------



## widow maker 223

No and then! 

In 4


----------



## craigxt

I'm in.


----------



## hoytman63

thanks for the chance


----------



## Knittel17

I'm in


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5. Good luck guys


----------



## hieule

In 1


----------



## vftcandy

Back in.. C'mon lady luck


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## lrhodes

In 1


----------



## rhust

In. Thanks


----------



## hieule

iN 2


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## hunting5150

Pick me!


----------



## Targettim

why not?


----------



## Targettim

Why not...again!


----------



## Hunter187

I would love one...thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Cdpkook132

One


----------



## tadpole

Im in!!


----------



## CHILLX#1

Entry 4


----------



## CHILLX#1

5 last one for the day


----------



## Knittel17

Entry #4


----------



## Jaliv92

Up @$


----------



## Knittel17

Entry #5


----------



## Dantheman2745

Im in


----------



## andrew.dunlap88

Another one for me


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## draw29

count me in


----------



## nhns4

1..


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## nhns4

2..


----------



## nhns4

3..


----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## hieule

in 3


----------



## nhns4

5...


----------



## bilongo

One more time Thanks again....


----------



## bluestreaker

Bingo


----------



## chillcut7812

In for two


----------



## chillcut7812

Three


----------



## chillcut7812

Thank you for four


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter

Hoping to win


----------



## MNHUNTER23

in again


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter

In again


----------



## MNHUNTER23

third time


----------



## hieule

iN 4


----------



## kam23.olsen

Hoping to win a great release from a great company


----------



## bluestreaker

Heeeeere's Johnny!!!


----------



## hieule

In 5


----------



## fowl777

Five.


----------



## fowl777

Four.


----------



## fowl777

Three.


----------



## fowl777

Two.


----------



## fowl777

One.


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## NorCal_Matt

The Fulkrum is getting closer to Friday, making for easy lifting towards the end of the work week!!!


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## marcusjb

Never had one of your releases, I'd love to try one!


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Wednesday Fulkrum entry #2


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Wednesday Fulkrum entry #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Wednesday Fulkrum entry #4


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Wednesday Fulkrum entry #5


----------



## muro9919

thursday1


----------



## muro9919

thursday2


----------



## muro9919

thursday3


----------



## muro9919

thursday4


----------



## muro9919

thursday5


----------



## murphy31

oNe


----------



## murphy31

twO


----------



## murphy31

threE


----------



## murphy31

Four


----------



## murphy31

fIve


----------



## kam23.olsen

Still wanna win. Just so everybody knows


----------



## One Slick trick

1st


----------



## One Slick trick

2nd


----------



## One Slick trick

3rd


----------



## One Slick trick

4th


----------



## One Slick trick

5th


----------



## BluMeanie

Almost forgot to post again for this week. Sure would love to have any one of these!


----------



## 3bladebandit

Pick me!!


----------



## bluestreaker

give it away-give it away-give it away now


----------



## AnderlW

Greetings from Bavaria T.R.U. Ball


----------



## cordini

Thunder........


----------



## JMW55

Definite in


----------



## JMW55

Yes please


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Thursday 1


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five


----------



## Ryjax

In! 1


----------



## Targettim

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!


----------



## PSE 2374

Pick me pick me


----------



## KimberTac1911

One


----------



## KimberTac1911

Two


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Yeah, it's bed time.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Three


----------



## KimberTac1911

Four


----------



## KimberTac1911

Five


----------



## jaatarchery

Count Me in. Thanks


----------



## strikerII

Morning. Love for s chance to win a TRU Ball release!


----------



## strikerII

I'm in for today, thank you.


----------



## strikerII

Back for #3. Great offer here.


----------



## strikerII

Nice to see a company that stands behind their products offer giveaways.


----------



## strikerII

Ok I'm all in for today!!


----------



## PK101

in again for today.


----------



## PK101

in again for today..


----------



## PK101

in again for today...


----------



## PK101

in again for today....


----------



## PK101

last one for today.....


----------



## MADZUKI

T.R.U. Ball bump


----------



## LMacD

Signing in for today. Still hoping, still dreaming


----------



## franzofumi

🏽t1


----------



## franzofumi

Thu 2


----------



## franzofumi

Luky thu3


----------



## franzofumi

Thu4


----------



## franzofumi

Thu5


----------



## cshs

in for the morning


----------



## cshs

#2 for the morning


----------



## cshs

#3 for the morning


----------



## cshs

#4 for the morning


----------



## cshs

#5 this is it for the day, i hope i win


----------



## ryan391

thursday One


----------



## cottonstalk

thurs #1


----------



## cottonstalk

thurs #2


----------



## jrandres

Good Morning All! Put me down for my first one of the day!


----------



## cottonstalk

thurs #3


----------



## cordini

#2 for the day


----------



## cottonstalk

thurs #4


----------



## cottonstalk

thurs #5


----------



## POOREBOY

morning


----------



## ryan391

another one


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday #1


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday #2


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday #3


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday #4


----------



## rdaigle87

In for this Friday!


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday #5


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday #2


----------



## vftcandy

One


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday # 3


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday # 4


----------



## vftcandy

dos


----------



## 4X4HD

One


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday # 5


----------



## 4X4HD

Two


----------



## 4X4HD

Three


----------



## 4X4HD

Four


----------



## 4X4HD

Five


----------



## nccrutch

In to Win!


----------



## cc122368

#1 For today.


----------



## intimidatorutv

I'm in


----------



## svernatter

Thursday in


----------



## AUbowhunter09

#1 today


----------



## alligood729

In......


----------



## AUbowhunter09

#2 today


----------



## AUbowhunter09

#3 today


----------



## archeryaddict7

im in again


----------



## archeryaddict7

again


----------



## archeryaddict7

number 3


----------



## AUbowhunter09

#4 today


----------



## archeryaddict7

number 4


----------



## henryc

&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## archeryaddict7

last one... thanks


----------



## henryc

2 2 2


----------



## henryc

3 3 3


----------



## henryc

4 4 4


----------



## henryc

5 5 5


----------



## ricksmathew

In for today!


----------



## shooter jon

Hbx !


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Thursday !!!!


----------



## Matrix

im in


----------



## bagojake

Yes please.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #2.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #3.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #4.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #5.


----------



## josephbragg31

It's me again Margaret #1


----------



## moscowJoe

In again


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 1


----------



## multi-target

I'll take one to try n thanks.


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 4


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 5

Thanks Tru Ball!!


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In# 1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #5


----------



## 4by4buck

Chip, I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey!


----------



## 4by4buck

What is wrong with you?


----------



## 4by4buck

Chip, I'm all jacked up on Mountain Dew!


----------



## Ryjax

In! 2


----------



## 4by4buck

Shake and bake!


----------



## 4by4buck

So when you say psychosomatic, you mean like he could start a fire with his thoughts?


----------



## Sbay

in again please


----------



## pastorjosh

In today


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In again


----------



## Muleyman27

1 thur


----------



## Muleyman27

2 thur


----------



## Muleyman27

3 thur


----------



## Muleyman27

4 thur


----------



## wdbowhunter

Once again


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## Muleyman27

5 thur


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

Im in2


----------



## stringgun

In again


----------



## Tincup61

In 3


----------



## Hoyt slayer

In for the win


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in again.....




Tim


----------



## OKArcherynut1

my turn for HBX


----------



## cordini

Hoping #3 for today is lucky!


----------



## joebrenner007

In it to win it


----------



## Widgets

Pick me!


----------



## Widgets

How quiet is this release? My current release is pretty old, 15+ years old, and is getting very noisey.


----------



## flatlandclimber

Yes, please.

/rl


----------



## cterbow

Im in for the win as well.


----------



## jrandres

In for my second try today!


----------



## billym260

In Again


----------



## MOvenatic

In again for today.


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday! :teeth:


----------



## servingspinner

I'll get back in on this


----------



## cordini

#4 today


----------



## servingspinner

HBX to Win Alex


----------



## Brawler1588

#1 for the day


----------



## JMW55

Would be awesome


----------



## nharcher

I hope i'm in ?? Been trying for some time now & thanks for the chance!!  Have a great day everybody!!


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## pat13b

HBX....Looks like the way to go !!

-pat13b


----------



## bowfisher

in for today


----------



## Tony Bagnall

in again....


----------



## fishhunter68

I want one in medium please.


----------



## nwiles

Keeping hope alive!


----------



## kam23.olsen

Good luck to everybody tomorrow!


----------



## kam23.olsen

But I'm going to win


----------



## Rich63

one


----------



## josephbragg31

In #2


----------



## Rich63

two


----------



## Rich63

three


----------



## josephbragg31

In#3


----------



## Rich63

four


----------



## josephbragg31

In#4


----------



## Rich63

five


----------



## josephbragg31

This is it #5


----------



## Ryjax

#3 today


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

In for the win!


----------



## ryan391

Three


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday! :teeth:


----------



## EPLC

Lazarus said:


> Happy Thursday! :teeth:


Same back at cha!


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 for the day


----------



## EPLC

AdvanTimberLou said:


> In for the win!


Me too 2...


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Me too 2...


Me too 3


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Me too 3


Me Too


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Me Too


Me Too


----------



## WhitBri

In


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #1


----------



## Matrix

Number 2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #3


----------



## craigxt

In again for #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #4


----------



## Thor3209

In again


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #5


----------



## cgsabo

in again


----------



## WhitBri

In again[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Thumbs

*Count me in*

id love a Tru ball


----------



## MR2yen

Wow, I would love the chance to win one. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## iammarty

In for today.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88

Another one for me


----------



## Knittel17

First for the day


----------



## WhitBri

Need one[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## kc hay seed

i need one to go with my H.B.C.,TRU-BALL,WHEN YOU WANT THE BEST!!!


----------



## SandmanNY

im in. 
Thanks!


----------



## cc122368

#3 For today.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1..


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2..


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3..


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## hoytfeller

looks like a great release cant wait


----------



## jrandres

Put me in for my #4 for today


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

It's that time!!!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Ok then. I'll just go.


----------



## POOREBOY

back in


----------



## Taze00

Thursday #1


----------



## Taze00

Thursday #2


----------



## Taze00

Thursday #3


----------



## Taze00

Thursday #4


----------



## Taze00

Thursday #5


----------



## Kellg79

Don't forget we are giving away a FulKrum tomorrow! Get your name in quick! 
If you have any questions feel free to post it here or shoot me a pm because things can get pretty lost in this thread!


----------



## Brawler1588

#3 let's be lucky


----------



## Jaliv92

Owekay


----------



## iammarty

In it again


----------



## gregcoya

Back in.


----------



## gregcoya

In again


----------



## Matrix

back in


----------



## ultraelite74

me me me


----------



## LMacD

I'd sure love that Fulcrum


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 4


----------



## Tincup61

Im in5


----------



## 10RINGR

I'm in again


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday! :teeth:


----------



## MarSS

*I'm in*

Come on beginners luck!


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## servingspinner

Pick me pick me! Lol


----------



## Tkd-0331

In again.


----------



## jorkep

one t


----------



## servingspinner

They gonna have to make the Targets smaller with the HBX


----------



## ingwe1

Would love to get my hands on one. Hard to find here in Namibia. [emoji3]


----------



## AzCharlie

Fulkrum


----------



## dparadowski

Add me in


----------



## AzCharlie

Fulkrum, Fulkrum


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## AzCharlie

Fulkrum, Fulkrum, Fulkrum


----------



## AzCharlie

Fulkrum, Fulkrum, Fulkrum, Fulkrum


----------



## AzCharlie

Fulkrum, Fulkrum, Fulkrum, Fulkrum, Fulkrum


----------



## jorkep

two th


----------



## jorkep

three th


----------



## jorkep

four th


----------



## Jaliv92

Upppp


----------



## jorkep

five th


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## cc122368

#4 For today.


----------



## APA Buck

#1 for Thursday


----------



## APA Buck

#2 For Thursday


----------



## APA Buck

In for #3 thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #4 for Thursday thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #5 thanks


----------



## sean1

In today


----------



## gregcoya

In numerous 3


----------



## fiteman33

Let's try this again.


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 is this the one


----------



## yetihunter1

#1 for today


----------



## yetihunter1

#2 for the day


----------



## yetihunter1

#3 for the day


----------



## yetihunter1

#4 for the day...almost done


----------



## yetihunter1

And #5 for the day


----------



## auwood74

In again


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday!! :teeth:


----------



## Toddmerida

In again


----------



## cc122368

#5 For today.


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2.


----------



## samson99

in for thursday


----------



## dlcarr

Enter me


----------



## wilde1

In again


----------



## WhitBri




----------



## Brawler1588

Last one for the day


----------



## cgsabo

In in in again


----------



## hoytman63

thanks again


----------



## fertigs

Count me in. Love to have one.


----------



## WhitBri

Last today


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday! :teeth:


----------



## lrhodes

My turn


----------



## bear buster

Put down #1 truball rocks


----------



## MNHUNTER23

back in


----------



## bear buster

Never win anything but let's go this time


----------



## Todd Wylie

i want one


----------



## michaelfonseca1

1st


----------



## michaelfonseca1

2nd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

3rd


----------



## michaelfonseca1

4th


----------



## michaelfonseca1

5th


----------



## Sudden Death

I'm in


----------



## ryan391

another one


----------



## Knittel17

In #4


----------



## POOREBOY

Eve bump


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday 1


----------



## AK&HIboy

Feeling lucky!!!!!


----------



## lucasm

again


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

This is the one!,! Come on fulkrum. Thursday 5.


----------



## kam23.olsen

Just sittin here thinkin about my new release!


----------



## widow maker 223

Pssh. I will let you know Awesome it is!


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## jpolson

Por favor.


----------



## Knittel17

In #5


----------



## Will1616

Me!


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## bluestreaker

Still trying


----------



## Todd Wylie

in again


----------



## Todd Wylie

in for #3


----------



## sky hunter

i'm in thursday


----------



## Todd Wylie

lets try #4


----------



## Todd Wylie

i really want one


----------



## LMacD

Once more today for good measure. I'd sure love to give that Fulcrum a go at my next tourney.


----------



## Jaliv92

In to


----------



## Bowhunter828

In desperate need of a new release. Great products from this bunch. Thanks


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5.


----------



## CHILLX#1

#1 🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#2🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#3🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#4🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#5🎯


----------



## kwilde

In again


----------



## rhust

In. Thanks


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In again


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In number two


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In number three


----------



## Toolmaker1987

In number four


----------



## skiisme753

One


----------



## skiisme753

Two


----------



## skiisme753

Three


----------



## skiisme753

Four


----------



## skiisme753

Five


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thanks!


----------



## MADZUKI

Up for team T.R.U. Ball


----------



## MNHUNTER23

three


----------



## MNHUNTER23

four


----------



## jrandres

Last one for the night before I hit the sack


----------



## MNHUNTER23

five


----------



## dave-madden

In again


----------



## Keelermk

in #1


----------



## Keelermk

in #2


----------



## Keelermk

in #3


----------



## Keelermk

in #4


----------



## Keelermk

Last of the day #5


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## ctncpo

I'm in


----------



## bluestreaker

I'm in


----------



## ctncpo

In #2


----------



## NateUK

I'm in #1


----------



## NateUK

I'm in #2


----------



## bear buster

In#3


----------



## NateUK

In #3.


----------



## NateUK

In #4.


----------



## NateUK

In #5!


----------



## wilde1

I'm in again


----------



## iceman14

Apple sauce


----------



## bluestreaker

Bingo


----------



## danderson708

Almost missed getn in today, #1


----------



## danderson708

No. Two


----------



## danderson708

Third


----------



## danderson708

Four


----------



## danderson708

Fifth


----------



## wv hoyt man

in for a great release....I hope.


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## veepge

In #1


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## coaction22

Count me in


----------



## fowl777

Five


----------



## fowl777

Four


----------



## fowl777

Tree


----------



## fowl777

Twofer


----------



## fowl777

Onesie


----------



## Kansas Kid

#1 today


----------



## Kansas Kid

#2 today


----------



## Kansas Kid

#3 today


----------



## Kansas Kid

#4 today


----------



## Kansas Kid

#5 today


----------



## vftcandy

The odds of winning have to be slim at this point.. Lol


----------



## muro9919

friday 1


----------



## muro9919

friday 2


----------



## muro9919

friday 3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#1 in for Thursday


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## muro9919

friday4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Thursday #2


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Thursday #3


----------



## muro9919

friday5


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Thursday #4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Still Thursday on the west coast, last entry for the day


----------



## elkscout

Hello there,I want one bad!


----------



## JMW55

I am in


----------



## elkscout

In for#2


----------



## JMW55

And again. Can't wait for the release of the HBX


----------



## elkscout

In for#3


----------



## JMW55

Yes please


----------



## elkscout

In for #4


----------



## elkscout

Hbx please !!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five. TGIF!


----------



## samson99

in early before work


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## cordini

Lost my phone yesterday, so never got #5 in.....Here's #1 for Friday. Thankfully my phone was found and turned in by a Walmart employee!


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 4


----------



## Critter218

Pick me to win!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 5


----------



## alligood729

ttt


----------



## nhns4

1..


----------



## nhns4

2..


----------



## nhns4

3..


----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## nhns4

5


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 5


----------



## PSE 2374

Put me in again please


----------



## bridger

i,m in .


----------



## strikerII

Morning. It's Friday and entry #1.


----------



## strikerII

Another entry,#2.


----------



## Metric1

One for Friday


----------



## PK101

in again.


----------



## Metric1

Two for Friday


----------



## PK101

in again..


----------



## strikerII

Love to try a new T.R.U. release with 3.


----------



## Metric1

Three for Friday more


----------



## PK101

in again...


----------



## strikerII

Let's go with #4.


----------



## widow maker 223

No 1


----------



## PK101

in again....


----------



## strikerII

One more entry please. #5. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## PK101

in again.....


----------



## MADZUKI

Up for team TRU Ball


----------



## ryan391

Friday


----------



## pannell77

early friday


----------



## Jaliv92

Ups


----------



## pannell77

bathroom break


----------



## Sbay

in again TGIF


----------



## jrandres

In for my first one of this Friday! Can't wait to see who wins a Fulkrum today!


----------



## LMacD

Today is Fulcrum day...but is it my lucky day?


----------



## cshs

friday my day?


----------



## cshs

maybe?


----------



## cshs

lets hope.


----------



## Cdpkook132

In please


----------



## cshs

#4 for the day


----------



## cshs

Lucky #5 five for friday for FULKRUM


----------



## sean1

In again


----------



## cc122368

#1 Today.


----------



## smed1

In again


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#3 on this before it ends.


----------



## cc122368

And #4.


----------



## cc122368

And here is #5 on this on before the end.


----------



## rhust

In, thanks


----------



## Keelermk

Friday #1


----------



## Keelermk

Friday#2


----------



## Keelermk

Friday #3


----------



## Keelermk

Friday #4


----------



## WildmanWilson

Be great to win....thanks


----------



## Keelermk

Final one for Friday! Thanks for this opportunity!!!


----------



## rdaigle87

in for friday


----------



## rdaigle87

Friday 2


----------



## servingspinner

Ooh yea I'm in again!


----------



## rdaigle87

friday 3


----------



## rdaigle87

friday 4


----------



## rdaigle87

friday 5


----------



## zcole6324

Friday 1


----------



## zcole6324

Friday 2


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Friday !!!


----------



## zcole6324

Friday 3


----------



## zcole6324

Friday 4


----------



## zcole6324

Friday 5


----------



## bagojake

Yes please.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #2.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #3.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #4.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #5.


----------



## OnPar

I'll play! Enjoying the Incredible I picked up recently.


----------



## greatthosu

I'm in # 1


----------



## Air_Raid

I'm in


----------



## greatthosu

Friday #2


----------



## greatthosu

Friday #3


----------



## greatthosu

Friday # 4


----------



## greatthosu

Friday # 5


----------



## EPLC

I'm in for my new TRUBALL 1


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I'm in for my new TRUBALL 1


Number 2


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I'm in for my new TRUBALL 1


Number 3


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I'm in for my new TRUBALL 1


Number 4 I'm so happy!


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I'm in for my new TRUBALL 1


Thank you so much, I'll put it to good use!


----------



## sean1

In need of a new release


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## enemyofsilence

Would love this release to go with my new Accutouch Pro that I just got in the mail. Heading to the pro shop to have it mounted. Can not wait to use.
Thanks!!


----------



## ride394

In again


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

I'm in again


----------



## huntervalles123

count me in


----------



## NateUK

I'm in.


----------



## NateUK

It'll be put to good use!


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 4


----------



## billym260

In 1


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 5


----------



## billym260

In2


----------



## sean1

Would like to win a release 3


----------



## pastorjosh

In for a nice release!!


----------



## jrandres

Put me down for my second attempt. Can't wait to get this giveaway going today


----------



## Boone95

Im in!!


----------



## NateUK

In #3.


----------



## thenson

add me to the list...


----------



## thenson

looks like a nicely built release...


----------



## NateUK

Friday #4!


----------



## NateUK

Friday #5!


----------



## josephbragg31

In #1


----------



## josephbragg31

In#2


----------



## archeryaddict7

in again


----------



## josephbragg31

In#3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

It's Fulkrum Friday!!! #1


----------



## archeryaddict7

number2


----------



## josephbragg31

In#4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Fulkrum Friday #2


----------



## josephbragg31

In#5 this is it


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Fulkrum Friday #3


----------



## jorkep

One f


----------



## archeryaddict7

nmber3


----------



## archeryaddict7

number4


----------



## archeryaddict7

last one...thanks


----------



## sean1

Need a release 4


----------



## jorkep

Two f


----------



## jorkep

Three f


----------



## jorkep

Four f


----------



## cottonstalk

Friday #1


----------



## cottonstalk

friday #2


----------



## jrandres

Number 3 for me


----------



## cottonstalk

friday #3


----------



## jorkep

Five f


----------



## cottonstalk

friday #4


----------



## cottonstalk

friday #5


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Fulkrum Friday #5


----------



## Brawler1588

Today is the day #1


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

Im in2


----------



## hdrking2003

Im in.


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 3


----------



## kam23.olsen

Drawing must be soon!


----------



## Tincup61

Im in4


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 5


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#2


----------



## gregcoya

#1 today


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#3


----------



## Kansas Kid

1 today


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#4


----------



## Kansas Kid

2 today


----------



## Kansas Kid

3 today


----------



## cordini

#3 for the day


----------



## Kansas Kid

4 today


----------



## cordini

No, that was #2....This is #3!


----------



## Kansas Kid

5 today


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In ⌛Time


----------



## cordini

So now I'll do #4


----------



## servingspinner

#2 yes sir!


----------



## cordini

Last try for today


----------



## servingspinner

#3 I know I'll get one.... One way or another


----------



## kc hay seed

Count me in again#2


----------



## mike 66

Hook me up !


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4 today. Come on baby!


----------



## hieule

In 1


----------



## hieule

In 2


----------



## hieule

In 3


----------



## hieule

In 4


----------



## hieule

In 5


----------



## gregcoya

#2 today


----------



## kc hay seed

and again #3


----------



## kc hay seed

again with #4


----------



## iabowhunter86

In again


----------



## iabowhunter86

Tru ball


----------



## POOREBOY

Back in


----------



## bear buster

I'm in1


----------



## bear buster

#2 for today


----------



## bear buster

#3 today


----------



## bear buster

#4today


----------



## bear buster

Fifth times the charm


----------



## Knittel17

In #1


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## iammarty

In for today


----------



## jrandres

Put me in for my 4th!


----------



## Jason Pope

Friday entry..


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## One Slick trick

1st


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 maybe I win


----------



## One Slick trick

2nd


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 1


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 2


----------



## One Slick trick

3rd


----------



## One Slick trick

4th


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 3


----------



## One Slick trick

Last one for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Lucky number 5!!!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## wilde1

in again


----------



## WhitBri

Today is it


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Friday!!! :cheers:


----------



## nwiles

Just one more time.


----------



## Sudden Death

Yes please.


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

I guess this going to be the only one for today.


----------



## Brawler1588

#3 maybe


----------



## bluestreaker

Ok then


----------



## ryan391

Another


----------



## 4by4buck

bump


----------



## 4by4buck

bump2


----------



## 4by4buck

bump3


----------



## 4by4buck

bump4


----------



## 4by4buck

bump5


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 for the win


----------



## WhitBri

Again


----------



## CHILLX#1

#1🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#2🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#3🎯🎯🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#4🎯🎯🎯🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#5🎯🎯🎯🎯🎯


----------



## jrandres

In for my last chance #5


----------



## Sbay

why not one more time


----------



## Jason Pope

Friday #2


----------



## Biggamehunterto

Put me in I would like to try one.


----------



## WhitBri

3 times


----------



## WhitBri

Fourth


----------



## upper12shooter

In it to win it


----------



## WhitBri

Last today


----------



## Bundukicentral

me me me me!!! I hope so anyway!


----------



## hooktonboy

Love Tru-ball releases, have two already - three would make a "group"


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Friday!!! :cheers:


----------



## Wookster

Yes please Tru Ball!


----------



## Muninn

I am in! Love shooting with T.R.U.Ball releases!


----------



## Brawler1588

#5 last one hope I win it would love to try one out


----------



## murphy31

one


----------



## murphy31

Two


----------



## murphy31

three


----------



## murphy31

Four


----------



## murphy31

five


----------



## Rich63

ttt


----------



## LMacD

Once more for today.


----------



## Rich63

.t.t.t


----------



## Rich63

t,tt


----------



## Rich63

Tt.t


----------



## Rich63

Last one


----------



## PVBMB

Im in  would love to give this a try


----------



## Hallettking

Would be nice!


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #1


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #4


----------



## POOREBOY

Lunch time


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #5


----------



## nhns4

They draw for today yet?


----------



## ThunderEagle

Either in for next week, or another chance for today.


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Friday!! And we all know what Friday is right? :cheers:


----------



## sean1

Last time for Friday. Hope for a new release


----------



## AJ 6982

In for today


----------



## wilde1

in again


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## doulos

Count me in!!!


----------



## askala

In again


----------



## Eagle 1

great looking release, I'd love to shoot one.


----------



## bluestreaker

In again


----------



## Metric1

Once more for Friday


----------



## yetihunter1

Friday 1


----------



## gregcoya

Me too


----------



## yetihunter1

friday 2


----------



## Jason Pope

Friday 3


----------



## yetihunter1

friday 3


----------



## yetihunter1

friday 4


----------



## yetihunter1

friday 5


----------



## askala

In # 2


----------



## Kellg79

Congratulations to jorkep!

He is the winner of the FulKrum release!

Don't forget that we still have 2 more giveaways! The HBC is next so get your votes in!


----------



## jrandres

Congrats!


----------



## lipripper14

Thanks would love to win one


----------



## lipripper14

in to win


----------



## lipripper14

in again for the day


----------



## lipripper14

In again


----------



## lipripper14

Last one for today


----------



## nhns4

Congrats. Maybe next time...


----------



## fiteman33

One


----------



## fiteman33

Two


----------



## fiteman33

Three


----------



## fiteman33

Four


----------



## fiteman33

Five


----------



## Matrix

one


----------



## Matrix

Friday two


----------



## nwiles

Once more before I go


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again


----------



## Matrix

Friday 3


----------



## Matrix

Number 4


----------



## mzeff01

I'm in


----------



## Hunter187

Congrats


----------



## mzeff01

No. 2


----------



## cgsabo

in again


----------



## mzeff01

Try #3


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Congrats joker


----------



## Hunter187

Oh yeah and I'm in


----------



## mzeff01

Another try


----------



## flyfisher151

Thank you for the chance at a HBX release.


----------



## cc122368

#1 on the last release.


----------



## mzeff01

Last try


----------



## cc122368

#2 on it.


----------



## cc122368

#3 For it.


----------



## cc122368

#4 For it.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 for the win.


----------



## Suock

in again


----------



## gregcoya

In again


----------



## ptgarcia

I want to win!


----------



## marfi

Would love to have one.....tru Ball shooter allready...


----------



## Hunter187

In again


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## jorkep

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations to jorkep!
> 
> He is the winner of the FulKrum release!
> 
> Don't forget that we still have 2 more giveaways! The HBC is next so get your votes in!
> 
> View attachment 2497706


Awesome. Thanks so much!


----------



## Flatliner396

In on a great product!!!


----------



## Flatliner396

In on the HBX


----------



## Flatliner396

Will the HBX have the same ergos as the HBC?


----------



## Jaliv92

Hey now


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Friday!! :cheers:


----------



## MOvenatic

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## randal L

I'm a Tru ball fan


----------



## cjantz

I'm in


----------



## henryc

1up


----------



## henryc

2 up


----------



## henryc

3 up


----------



## henryc

4 up


----------



## henryc

5 up


----------



## Hunter187

Work week is done!...would love to win a awesome release!


----------



## grousegrove

Release me!


----------



## Kellg79

It's HBC Time!

Only one more release until one lucky person gets their own HBX FREE!


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Friday everyone! :cheers: 

And thanks TRUball! :teeth:


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Reset! In for the HBX #1


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for the HBX #2


----------



## APA Buck

In for # 1 today


----------



## APA Buck

In for # 2 today thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for # 3 today


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in today thanks


----------



## APA Buck

Thanks # 5 for today


----------



## auwood74

In again!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for the HBX #3


----------



## oglebuck

I'll play again


----------



## Hunter187

Me too!


----------



## Hunter187

Me three!


----------



## strayarrow

what's with the Friday #? thingy. Did I miss something? Anyhoo, I'm in as well.


----------



## strayarrow

Aaaaaah.. It helps to read the first page and not the 188th page....................


----------



## Todd Wylie

i'm in


----------



## Michael Knudsen

*I'm in HBX*

I'm in would be Nice With a New Release


----------



## Hunter187

I want one


----------



## Hunter187

Thank you for the opportunity to win


----------



## JMW55

I am in


----------



## JMW55

In again


----------



## cottonstalk

hbx #1


----------



## cottonstalk

hbx #2


----------



## cottonstalk

hbx #3


----------



## cottonstalk

in for hbx #4


----------



## cottonstalk

in for hbx #5


----------



## Hunter187

In again


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

Im in 2


----------



## Tincup61

In 3


----------



## Tincup61

In 4


----------



## Tincup61

In 5


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for the HBX #4


----------



## PSE 2374

I'm in again please


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for the HBX #5


----------



## Targettim

In 1


----------



## Targettim

In 2


----------



## Targettim

In 3


----------



## Targettim

In 4


----------



## Targettim

In 5


----------



## Tim/OH

In it to win it......





Tim


----------



## SJunior

Sign me up!!!!


----------



## cordini

Congrats......In for the HBC! #1


----------



## servingspinner

In for a win #4


----------



## jaydub

1 for fri.


----------



## jaydub

2 for friday


----------



## jaydub

3 for Friday


----------



## bluestreaker

Me three


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

In with a big smile Thanks!


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## Gregc291

Hello


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it for Friday


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## hieule

Hbc in 1


----------



## hieule

Hbc in 2


----------



## rhust

In. Thanks


----------



## Casey.radel

I'm in


----------



## Geaux Deep

I'm in also.


----------



## 4X4HD

In1


----------



## 4X4HD

In2


----------



## 4X4HD

In3


----------



## PSE 2374

Pick me pick me


----------



## 4X4HD

In4


----------



## 4X4HD

In5


----------



## vtec21

In for a hbx


----------



## MNHUNTER23

one


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## Cody Franceschi

I love Giveaways!


----------



## enemyofsilence

Please. Thank you.


----------



## that1guy27

in .


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## kam23.olsen

Alrighty put me in again!


----------



## shooter jon

When is this drawing anyway?


----------



## MNHUNTER23

three


----------



## servingspinner

Last time for Friday


----------



## AUbowhunter09

I'm in


----------



## Tony Bagnall

in for the HBX


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## NateUK

In for the HBX!


----------



## danderson708

In for friday 1


----------



## danderson708

2nd one in


----------



## danderson708

3rd in


----------



## danderson708

Fourth in


----------



## NateUK

In again!


----------



## danderson708

And number 5


----------



## NateUK

Want that HBX!


----------



## NateUK

In #4.


----------



## NateUK

In #5.


----------



## Lilank

I'm in
Thanks


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Congrats on the Fulkrum!! Come on HBC. #1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday #4


----------



## Masheen76

Well, let's try for the next one then..


----------



## dparadowski

Add me in.


----------



## Masheen76

#2 Friday


----------



## Masheen76

#3 Friday


----------



## Masheen76

#4 Friday


----------



## mzeff01

In too


----------



## Masheen76

And #5...


----------



## gregcoya

In one more


----------



## Toolmaker1987

One


----------



## Toolmaker1987

Two


----------



## Toolmaker1987

Three


----------



## Toolmaker1987

Four


----------



## trauz100

I'm in.


----------



## hieule

Hbc in 3


----------



## MADZUKI

In for the evening


----------



## hieule

Hbc in 4


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## tkmccon

im in


----------



## dlcarr

1 more


----------



## Andyides

thanks for the oppty


----------



## Andyides

..2


----------



## Andyides

..3


----------



## Andyides

..4


----------



## Andyides

..5


----------



## MADZUKI

2 for tonight


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday #5.


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## hieule

Hbc in 5


----------



## bluestreaker

In again


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In today


----------



## murphy31

I.n


----------



## murphy31

Again


----------



## murphy31

Ttt


----------



## murphy31

&again


----------



## murphy31

Last one


----------



## smittyT

I'm in !


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

Im in


----------



## smittyT

Come to daddy


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

once more


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

and again


----------



## smittyT

This would be so cool !


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

Truball!!!


----------



## smittyT

I tried the HB Claw. I like


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

and 5


----------



## Ikmv

I want in please!


----------



## davidr80

I love my Tru Ball, Cant wait to try the new one.


----------



## bgilbertson

Me too!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## SpeedStar

Fri 1


----------



## SpeedStar

Fri 2


----------



## SpeedStar

Fri 3


----------



## SpeedStar

Fri 4


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Iam In...i feel lucky


----------



## kam23.olsen

I work at a shop and I can't convince my manager to order a HBx. So I better win one!


----------



## nhns4

1..


----------



## nhns4

2..


----------



## nhns4

3..


----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## nhns4

5..


----------



## veepge

Congrats jorkep!


----------



## bluestreaker

Congrats to the lucky winner and good luck to everyone else... especially ME!!!


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Saturday #1


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Saturday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Saturday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Saturday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Saturday #5


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

1 for me please..


----------



## bgilbertson

Looks sweet!


----------



## bgilbertson

Question, do you ship to APO?


----------



## JMW55

I'm in again


----------



## JMW55

And again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 5


----------



## PSE 2374

I want one please


----------



## PSE 2374

Is there a list of people who have won? Do they get a pm? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## oglebuck

Play time


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Saturday!! :cheers:


----------



## StraightShot203

Ill post again. Cant hurt


----------



## southgaboy

Oh yea


----------



## cordini

Saturday is going to be busy.....#1


----------



## james1551

Hbx


----------



## cordini

#2 Saturday.....


----------



## cordini

Rinsing rock and placing in front of the house.....Wind will be blowing directly into me @ 20-30mph. It's going to be dirty!


----------



## lucasm

lets try again


----------



## cordini

#4 for the day.....Might leave putting #5 in for later in the day.


----------



## bear buster

Saturday #1


----------



## bear buster

Saturday #2


----------



## bear buster

Saturday #3


----------



## bear buster

Saturday #4


----------



## bear buster

Saturday #5


----------



## zilla24

Good morning


----------



## bow_hunter44

Worth a shot I suppose....

Good luck y'all!


----------



## PK101

in again.


----------



## PK101

in again..


----------



## PK101

in again...


----------



## PK101

in again....


----------



## PK101

in again.....


----------



## elkscout

I'm in again


----------



## elkscout

Want to try it out


----------



## servingspinner

Good morning! Sat. # 1


----------



## elkscout

And # 3


----------



## elkscout

# 4


----------



## elkscout

One more time


----------



## LMacD

In. I'd sure love that HBX.


----------



## servingspinner

Good morning! #2


----------



## dakota09

hbx please


----------



## henryc

Hbx


----------



## henryc

Hbx 2


----------



## henryc

Hbx3


----------



## henryc

Hbx4


----------



## henryc

Hbx5


----------



## strikerII

Morning. I'm in today.


----------



## strikerII

In again for #2.


----------



## archeryaddict7

I'm in...thanks


----------



## cc122368

#1 For today.


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## cc122368

Here is #3.


----------



## Knittel17

In #1


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## cc122368

And #5.


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## strikerII

#3 for a Saturday.


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## strikerII

And again for 4.


----------



## Knittel17

In #4


----------



## Knittel17

In #5


----------



## strikerII

Just about post #4900 for entry #5.


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday 1


----------



## muro9919

saturday1


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday 2


----------



## muro9919

saturday2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## muro9919

saturday3


----------



## muro9919

saturday4


----------



## muro9919

saturday5


----------



## iceman14

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## iceman14

Chicken fries?


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## iceman14

Oreo blizzard


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## Bow Dad

In for the win


----------



## EPLC

In for the HBC Saturday


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for the HBC Saturday


Number 2


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for the HBC Saturday


Number 3


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for the HBC Saturday


Number 4 for the HBC


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for the HBC Saturday


Number 5 for the day! TRU Ball is great!


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## craigxt

In again


----------



## Todd Wylie

in again


----------



## widow maker 223

Peanut buster parfait! Ha top that


----------



## kc hay seed

after shooting the H.B.C. trying this one is a must!!


----------



## kc hay seed

kc hay seed said:


> after shooting the H.B.C. trying this one is a must!!


 again for #2


----------



## PSE 2374

Put me in please


----------



## kc hay seed

kc hay seed said:


> after shooting the H.B.C. trying this one is a must!!


 again for #3


----------



## 4X4HD

One


----------



## 4X4HD

Two


----------



## jrandres

Put me in for my #1 of the day, I have always drooled over the HBC, and now that it's 4 finger I can't contain myself!


----------



## 4X4HD

Three


----------



## 4X4HD

Four


----------



## kc hay seed

put me in for #4


----------



## 4X4HD

Five


----------



## kc hay seed

one more time for #5


----------



## octanevane

I would love to win this release!


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## bgilbertson

Again!!


----------



## TXfishnhntr

Hbx 1


----------



## mzeff01

I've gotten confused. Does this go on till next Friday?


----------



## TXfishnhntr

Hbx 2


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In again


----------



## TXfishnhntr

Hbx 3


----------



## TXfishnhntr

Hbx 4


----------



## TXfishnhntr

Hbx 5


----------



## Masheen76

Saturday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Saturday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Saturday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Saturday 4


----------



## Masheen76

Saturday 5


----------



## Dead Eye D

:wink:


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday 3


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#1.


----------



## dave-madden

In in


----------



## Brawler1588

I would love to win something #1


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday 4


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#2.


----------



## jdhoggg

Back in


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#3.


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Second


----------



## lucasm

here is #2


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#4.


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 I want it


----------



## Mahly

#1 here. Would love to try the HBX!!!


----------



## USMC 82-86

In. Thank You! HBX would be nice to try.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#5.


----------



## josephbragg31

In#1


----------



## josephbragg31

In#2


----------



## josephbragg31

In again #3


----------



## josephbragg31

And again #4


----------



## josephbragg31

Last but not least #5


----------



## bluestreaker

Bingo!


----------



## jrandres

Put me in for my second one on this saturday


----------



## skottyboi34

I'm in again!


----------



## AK&HIboy

Lucky feeling today! Lol


----------



## nwiles

In for the next go round


----------



## MNHUNTER23

one


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## MNHUNTER23

three


----------



## MNHUNTER23

four


----------



## MNHUNTER23

five


----------



## shooter jon

Meeee


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## kam23.olsen

I want that HBC or the HBX. Yayyyy


----------



## m0untnman

*count me in*



Wayniac3 said:


> Would love to give one a shot.. thanks!


count me in


----------



## bluestreaker

I like it👌


----------



## BurdDawg1

Would like the win


----------



## sky hunter

im in


----------



## Zadigre

I already got a HBC... But I really like to have a backup one...


----------



## Zadigre

Third entry


----------



## Zadigre

Fourth entry


----------



## Zadigre

Fifth entry


----------



## Brawler1588

Let's go with #3


----------



## Rich63

.In


----------



## Rich63

I.t


----------



## Rich63

.t0


----------



## Rich63

wIn


----------



## Rich63

.it.


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Sat 1


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday # 1


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Sat 2


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday # 2


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Sat 3


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday # 3


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Sat 4


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday # 4


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday # 5


----------



## micedray

Great releases.


----------



## Tincup61

In 1


----------



## franzofumi

Insat 1


----------



## franzofumi

Insat 2


----------



## franzofumi

Insatwinpick 3


----------



## franzofumi

Insaneluckysatdraft 4


----------



## franzofumi

Sat 5


----------



## graydragon2

In again


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 let's win it


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday last


----------



## AUbowhunter09

I'm in


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in in


----------



## ctncpo

In 1


----------



## ctncpo

In 2


----------



## ctncpo

In again


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Sat 5


----------



## CHILLX#1

#1&#55356;&#57263;


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## CHILLX#1

#2🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#3&#55356;&#57263;


----------



## shooter jon

Hbc


----------



## CHILLX#1

#4


----------



## mzeff01

In 2


----------



## CHILLX#1

Hbc please 


----------



## mzeff01

Again


----------



## vftcandy

One


----------



## Sbay

Hbc in


----------



## bluestreaker

Again


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in





Tim


----------



## Targettim

in 1


----------



## Targettim

in 2


----------



## Targettim

in 3


----------



## Targettim

in 4


----------



## Targettim

in 5


----------



## craigxt

In for 4


----------



## craigxt

In for the last time


----------



## j royse

Inagain


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one for the day


----------



## cjbowhunter

Once


----------



## cjbowhunter

Twice


----------



## cjbowhunter

Third


----------



## cjbowhunter

Forth


----------



## cjbowhunter

Fith


----------



## danderson708

Todays 1st


----------



## danderson708

Make it two


----------



## danderson708

Three


----------



## danderson708

Four


----------



## danderson708

Five


----------



## MADZUKI

Up again !


----------



## archeryaddict7

number 2


----------



## archeryaddict7

3rd time


----------



## archeryaddict7

4 th


----------



## archeryaddict7

last time... thanks


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## samson99

one more time


----------



## SpeedStar

Yes 1


----------



## SpeedStar

Sat 2


----------



## SpeedStar

Sat 3


----------



## SpeedStar

Sat 4


----------



## SpeedStar

Sat 5


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in# 5


----------



## POOREBOY

In to win


----------



## POOREBOY

One more


----------



## MADZUKI

In two times


----------



## servingspinner

I'm in for #3 want that HBX!


----------



## Air_Raid

I'm in


----------



## BurdDawg1

In #2 to win


----------



## rokster

In it to win it !


----------



## rocket80

In again


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## RutCrazy

One more time


----------



## JHENS87

Dang I didnt win. In for next


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Sorry boys, this one is mine


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## lawyer1333

in.


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Come on HBC! Saturday 1


----------



## lawyer1333

in..


----------



## lawyer1333

in...


----------



## lawyer1333

in....


----------



## lawyer1333

in.....


----------



## POOREBOY

Back in


----------



## kwerner2300

I think it only fair that I win this one. Thanks


----------



## MADZUKI

3 for today


----------



## Tincup61

In 2


----------



## Tincup61

In 3


----------



## Tincup61

In 4


----------



## Tincup61

In5


----------



## cottonstalk

Sat #1


----------



## bluestreaker

Yeeeup


----------



## cottonstalk

Sat #2


----------



## cottonstalk

Sat #3


----------



## cottonstalk

Sat #4


----------



## cottonstalk

Sat #5


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday 5


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## MOvenatic

In for the win!


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Muleyman27

1 sat


----------



## barakuda

I am in please choose me


----------



## nastybynature

Me!


----------



## nastybynature

Yep


----------



## nastybynature

that


----------



## nastybynature

Limit


----------



## DrNock

Fantastic, would love to win


----------



## murphy31

ttt


----------



## murphy31

t.t.t.


----------



## murphy31

again


----------



## murphy31

Here is the one


----------



## murphy31

Goodnight!!!


----------



## PK101

in 1


----------



## PK101

in 2


----------



## PK101

in 3


----------



## PK101

in 4


----------



## PK101

in 5


----------



## muro9919

sunday1


----------



## muro9919

sunday2


----------



## muro9919

sunday3


----------



## muro9919

sunday4


----------



## kam23.olsen

I hope I can win somethin!


----------



## muro9919

sunday 5


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One for the hbc!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

And five


----------



## MN_walker

in again.


----------



## skottyboi34

In for a sweet release!


----------



## DrNock

would really like to win!


----------



## bluestreaker

How's about sending one up nord eh?


----------



## DrNock

Third time's the charm!


----------



## JMW55

Definitely in.


----------



## JMW55

Yes please


----------



## JMW55

Yes please. Any one will be great


----------



## DrNock

Great


----------



## lachypetersen22

Who won the second one?


----------



## alaska2e

I'm in.


----------



## triggerslap

In to win


----------



## triggerslap

Xmas in July if I'm picked


----------



## triggerslap

Green eggs and ham


----------



## triggerslap

Hello from Downriver


----------



## triggerslap

That would be in Michigan


----------



## nhns4

1..


----------



## nhns4

2..


----------



## nhns4

3..


----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## nhns4

5..


----------



## strikerII

Morning. I'm in for today.


----------



## strikerII

In for 2nd chance at a T.R.U. release.


----------



## strikerII

#3 today.


----------



## strikerII

This is the 4th try.


----------



## strikerII

Ok, #5 then it's off to church we go. Enjoy the day folks.


----------



## Bearfan

I'm in if still available. Love that release.


----------



## BurdDawg1

put me in, please


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 5


----------



## LMacD

In for today


----------



## POOREBOY

Morning


----------



## EPLC

In for HBC


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for HBC


Number 2


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for HBC


Number 3


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for HBC


Number 4


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for HBC


Number 5 for Sunday


----------



## dparadowski

One


----------



## svernatter

In for Sunday


----------



## shooter jon

Hbc


----------



## ryan391

Sunday


----------



## henryc

Sunday Sunday Sunday


----------



## rll

finally in it to win it


----------



## henryc

Looks like the best thing since white sliced bread


----------



## henryc

Want to try one


----------



## henryc

Looks like this is the ticket


----------



## henryc

Last one for today


----------



## enemyofsilence

In, please. Thank you.


----------



## sean1

Really like to try an HBC or an HBX. Thank you


----------



## DrNock

5th and last post today!


----------



## Rich63

One


----------



## CHILLX#1

#1🎯


----------



## CHILLX#1

#2&#55356;&#57263;


----------



## CHILLX#1

3rd


----------



## CHILLX#1

4th


----------



## CHILLX#1

5th


----------



## Sbay

Happy Sunday All


----------



## Avgjoe77

I'm in.


----------



## PSE 2374

I'm in please


----------



## Keelermk

#one


----------



## Keelermk

#two


----------



## Keelermk

#three


----------



## Keelermk

#four


----------



## Keelermk

#five!!!


----------



## madsam66

I'm in need !!!!


----------



## Rich63

two


----------



## Rich63

three


----------



## servingspinner

Sunday #1 thanks!


----------



## MandK

love to have one


----------



## Rich63

four


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #5


----------



## Jaliv92

On my way


----------



## sean1

In again #2


----------



## USMC 82-86

In Thank you!


----------



## bfoller

I'm in too...


----------



## MADZUKI

Bump for T.R.U. Ball


----------



## MADZUKI

This ones for me


----------



## kc hay seed

forget the rest and shoot the best TRU-BALL!!


----------



## kc hay seed

#2 for the h.b.x.!!


----------



## kc hay seed

#3 for the h.b.x.


----------



## kc hay seed

#4 for the h.b.x.!!


----------



## kc hay seed

TRU-BALL, what else would one shoot,for #5!!


----------



## hieule

I am in 1


----------



## hieule

I am in 2


----------



## hieule

I am in 3


----------



## hieule

I am in 4


----------



## MADZUKI

# 3


----------



## Mike Pollan

Sign me up!!!!


----------



## PSE 2374

In again


----------



## Brawler1588

#1 thanks


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #1


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #5


----------



## Rich63

Five


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Sunday Funday


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #1


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #3


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #4


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Saturday 1


----------



## MADZUKI

Fore !!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

#2 Saturday


----------



## pabuck

Sunday #1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Sunday 2


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in this again please!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

and again


----------



## bear buster

Sunday#1


----------



## POOREBOY

Back in


----------



## bear buster

Sunday #2


----------



## bear buster

Sunday #3


----------



## bear buster

Sunday #4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Sunday HBX entry #1


----------



## bear buster

Sunday #5


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Sunday HBX entry #2


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Sunday HBX entry #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Sunday HBX entry #4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Sunday HBX entry #5


----------



## lawyer1333

in.


----------



## lawyer1333

in..


----------



## lawyer1333

in...


----------



## lawyer1333

in....


----------



## lawyer1333

in.....


----------



## ondavirg

I'll throw my name in


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday1


----------



## Brawler1588

In for Sunday #2


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in again


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday2


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2...


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday3


----------



## ChadMoore

Wouldn't mind having a new release.


----------



## Knittel17

In #1


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## MADZUKI

last one


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## ricksmathew

In, thanks!


----------



## PSE 2374

Put me in


----------



## Brawler1588

Sunday #3


----------



## blackandgold

I'll get in on this.


----------



## Knittel17

In#3


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 1


----------



## Boone95

Im in!!


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 4


----------



## Masheen76

Sunday 5


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Ley me in....


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

And again...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

....again...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

...again From Indonesia !!!...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

...Send the HBX to me. !!!


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday4


----------



## greatthosu

Sunday 1.


----------



## greatthosu

Sunday 2


----------



## greatthosu

Sunday 3


----------



## greatthosu

Sunday 4


----------



## greatthosu

Sunday 5


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday 5


----------



## 4X4HD

In.


----------



## 4X4HD

In..


----------



## 4X4HD

In...


----------



## 4X4HD

In....


----------



## 4X4HD

In.....


----------



## Packylevi

Love tru ball!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

In 2


----------



## Tincup61

In 3


----------



## jbrout

In thanks


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## Knittel17

In #4


----------



## Knittel17

In#5


----------



## MNHUNTER23

one


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## MNHUNTER23

three


----------



## MNHUNTER23

four


----------



## MNHUNTER23

five


----------



## cc122368

#1 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#3 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 Today.


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one of the day


----------



## Tjcbowman

I'm in


----------



## enemyofsilence

In again. Please. Thank you!


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Sunday !!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for a great release.


----------



## sean1

In on Sunday #3


----------



## Tipsntails7

In again


----------



## jjamesdean

I'm in! Awesome guys!


----------



## bagojake

Yes please.


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

In
,


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #2.


----------



## AUbowhunter09

last one today


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## Fafnir

I'm in!


----------



## Fafnir

Number two.


----------



## Fafnir

Number three.


----------



## Fafnir

Number four.


----------



## Fafnir

And...... number five.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #3.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #4.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #5.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## josephbragg31

I'm in again #1


----------



## josephbragg31

And again #2


----------



## josephbragg31

And again #3


----------



## josephbragg31

And again#4


----------



## josephbragg31

And last #5


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## bluestreaker

In!


----------



## USMC 82-86

In 2


----------



## USMC 82-86

In 3


----------



## USMC 82-86

Thank you again! 4


----------



## DBhowell

I'll give it a try. I'm in.


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

IN for the win !!!


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

Release that baby too me free please!


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

A release that will get those 12's Please


----------



## pabuck

Sunday #2 entry


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## pabuck

Who won this past friday? Is the winner notified via PM? 

Count this as entry #3 today!!


----------



## wingnut257

I'm in


----------



## sean1

Sunday entry 4. Hope I can get to try an HBC or HBX


----------



## blueice

I need a new release to help me shoot better!


----------



## AJ 6982

In #1 sunday


----------



## bluestreaker

In again


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

In again


----------



## pabuck

Sunday #4 for me!!


----------



## POOREBOY

One mo time


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #5


----------



## RutCrazy

In again- pick me please


----------



## BurdDawg1

In , Thanks for the chance


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday #3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday #5!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## pabuck

Last entry, #5 is in.


----------



## WGA

I'm in


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## wannabe

Cool promotion. Thanks for opportunity.


----------



## sean1

Sunday5. Thanks again. Great company


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## riccardo1998

I'm in!


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## Jaowens76

I'm in. I need a new release, may as well go for the gold err brass.


----------



## Huntress1975

Awesome! I'd love a new release!


----------



## kam23.olsen

In again!


----------



## djanderson80

!!!


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## Rich63

t t t


----------



## Rich63

ttt


----------



## Rich63

t.t.t.


----------



## Rich63

I'm in


----------



## Rich63

Last 0ne


----------



## JMW55

I'm in


----------



## JMW55

Let's try again


----------



## JMW55

Once more for today


----------



## muro9919

monday1


----------



## muro9919

monday2


----------



## muro9919

monday3


----------



## muro9919

monday4


----------



## muro9919

monday5


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five


----------



## dcarm93

Definitely want it!! Especially since I'm ordering a new bow in the a.m.


----------



## nhns4

1..


----------



## nhns4

2..


----------



## nhns4




----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## nhns4

5..


----------



## dcarm93

And again


----------



## dcarm93

And again!


----------



## dcarm93

Once more!!


----------



## dcarm93

And hopefully I get this new release to go with my new setup I'll have soon!!!


----------



## bluestreaker

And again


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Sunday #1


----------



## murphy31

.1.


----------



## Metric1

In for Monday


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Sunday #2


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Sunday #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for Sunday #4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Last one before midnight over on the west coast


----------



## dwagoner

AWESOME as always from TRUBALL... TY for the opportunity...


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## elkscout

I would like one


----------



## elkscout

Me too !


----------



## elkscout

Me three!


----------



## elkscout

I am in for the win


----------



## elkscout

And # 5


----------



## Targettim

in 1


----------



## Targettim

in 2


----------



## Targettim

in 3


----------



## Targettim

in 4


----------



## Targettim

in 5


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 5


----------



## pabuck

Monday morning, 1st entry.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa




----------



## 4X4HD

First


----------



## 4X4HD

Second


----------



## 4X4HD

Third


----------



## 4X4HD

Forth


----------



## 4X4HD

Fifth


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## strikerII

Morning. I'm in it today.


----------



## strikerII

In for a 2nd chance


----------



## strikerII

How boot a 3rd try for an HBX?


----------



## theanswer

I want to try one


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## MADZUKI

Morning bump


----------



## strikerII

In for #4 today. Thank you T.R.U.


----------



## strikerII

One last entry today, #5.


----------



## PK101

in 1


----------



## PK101

in 2


----------



## PK101

in 3


----------



## PK101

in 4


----------



## PK101

in 5


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

In 2


----------



## jrandres

Put me in for my #1 on this Monday back at my desk!


----------



## carlosii

OK...let's get this over with. I'm leaving for Cullman in a few days and I need to practice with my new release.


----------



## BurdDawg1

I feel lucky


----------



## Chromedog

IN today


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

in for a win


----------



## PSE 2374

In again thanks


----------



## Paytyn

I'm in


----------



## POOREBOY

back in


----------



## thwacker

in......1


----------



## jbrout

Hi!


----------



## barnesville4

Yes please. Be nice to try at worlds


----------



## ricksmathew

In today!


----------



## ryan391

Monday 1


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## P&Yonly

Monday #1


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## doulos

in!!!!


----------



## P&Yonly

Monday #1


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Monday


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## Air_Raid

Ready to roll


----------



## Matrix

In again


----------



## servingspinner

In #1 thanks!


----------



## Muleyman27

1 mon


----------



## Muleyman27

2 mon


----------



## Muleyman27

3 mon


----------



## Muleyman27

4 mon


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 1


----------



## Muleyman27

5 mon


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 4


----------



## Masheen76

Monday 5


----------



## Metric1

#2 for Monday


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Monday! :teeth:


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Monday !!!


----------



## AnderlW

in for win


----------



## hunt4bigame

thanks for the chance m in


----------



## LMacD

in for today


----------



## henryc

1 for Monday


----------



## henryc

2 for today


----------



## henryc

Three today


----------



## henryc

Four for Tuesday


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Monday! :teeth:


----------



## henryc

Five for five


----------



## cordini

Missed the weekend....#1 today


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Monday!! :teeth:


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## pabuck

Monday morning entry


----------



## graciedad04

I'd love to win one to replace my starter release


----------



## 14Racing

I'm in ,never shot a tension or back tension Release! :embara:


----------



## 14Racing

Thanks Brenda !


14Racing said:


> I'm in ,never shot a tension or back tension Release! :embara:


----------



## jbrout

Me again cuz I never win anything lol


----------



## kc hay seed

in to win#1


----------



## kc hay seed

in to win#2


----------



## kc hay seed

in to win#3


----------



## kc hay seed

in to win #4


----------



## kc hay seed

and last but not least#5


----------



## archeryaddict7

ttt


----------



## Keelermk

#one


----------



## Keelermk

#two


----------



## Keelermk

#three


----------



## LMacD

In again - I want that HBX


----------



## Brawler1588

In for the first today


----------



## Keelermk

#four


----------



## Tim/OH

In it to win it......





Tim


----------



## Keelermk

An #five


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in for monday


----------



## AUbowhunter09

in #2


----------



## cc122368

#1 For today.


----------



## cc122368

And #2 today.


----------



## fiteman33

Number 1


----------



## cc122368

#3 Today.


----------



## fiteman33

Number 2


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## bowfisher

In for the day


----------



## cc122368

And finally #5 today.


----------



## fiteman33

Number 3


----------



## fiteman33

Number 4


----------



## fiteman33

Number 5


----------



## EPLC

Monday


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Monday


Number 2 for the HBC


----------



## ald902r

In again


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Monday


Number 3 for the HBC


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Monday


Number 4 for the HBC


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Monday


Number 5 for the HBC... And the winner is...


----------



## murphy31

two


----------



## murphy31

.3.


----------



## murphy31

four


----------



## murphy31

.5.


----------



## kam23.olsen

I'd be okay with winning


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

In again


----------



## Brawler1588

Let's go for #2


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#1.


----------



## KC_WhiteTails

When is the last Friday?


----------



## JHENS87

in.


----------



## duckcaller

I wouldn't mind trying out a new release. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Brawler1588

And the 3rd


----------



## mzeff01

One for Mon


----------



## bear buster

Monday #1


----------



## bear buster

Monday #2


----------



## bear buster

Monday #3


----------



## bear buster

Monday #4


----------



## bear buster

Monday #5


----------



## ryan391

second one


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#2.


----------



## jimmybackstap

I want one. Lol I shoot tru ball everything best there is. Imo. Count me in.


----------



## Fordfanv

try again


----------



## cottonstalk

Mon #1


----------



## cottonstalk

Mon #2


----------



## cottonstalk

Mon #3


----------



## cottonstalk

Mon #4


----------



## cottonstalk

Mon #5


----------



## josephbragg31

In #1


----------



## josephbragg31

In#2


----------



## josephbragg31

In#3


----------



## josephbragg31

In#4


----------



## josephbragg31

In#5


----------



## LMacD

In again


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#3.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#4.


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Monday! :cheers:


----------



## NateUK

In #1 for today.


----------



## Ryjax

In! 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 5


----------



## j.d.m.

I'll try #1


----------



## j.d.m.

#2 too.


----------



## j.d.m.

#3 if I can.


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 for Monday


----------



## j.d.m.

#4 as well.


----------



## j.d.m.

#5 today.


----------



## APA Buck

In for the first time today thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #2 today thanks


----------



## Knittel17

In #1


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## iammarty

In again


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Don't k ow how many this is, but I really want to win.


----------



## Knittel17

In#4


----------



## Knittel17

In #5


----------



## danderson708

First


----------



## danderson708

Second


----------



## MOvenatic

In again.


----------



## danderson708

Third


----------



## danderson708

Fourth


----------



## NateUK

In for #2.


----------



## danderson708

Fifth


----------



## NateUK

In for #3.


----------



## WhitBri

Monday1


----------



## NateUK

In for #4.


----------



## NateUK

In for #5.


----------



## servingspinner

In again, who are the winners?


----------



## South Man

in again


----------



## Suock

In to see


----------



## AUbowhunter09

did I win yet?


----------



## Brawler1588

#5 last for the day


----------



## rickymrtn

Count me in


----------



## rickymrtn

Sounds good


----------



## rickymrtn

3rd chance


----------



## rickymrtn

And here's #4


----------



## rickymrtn

5 in a row


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

One more


----------



## Martin Clifton

Where do I go?


----------



## Martin Clifton

My lucky numbers 1


----------



## Martin Clifton

Im getting excitedly anxious


----------



## Martin Clifton

Did I mention my lucky numbers 1


----------



## POOREBOY

in again


----------



## Martin Clifton

Thx truball; randomly pick me please........


----------



## WhitBri

Monday2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#5.


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in # 2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In #4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in# 5


----------



## WhitBri

Monday3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #5


----------



## WhitBri

Monday4


----------



## enemyofsilence

in please. Thanks!!


----------



## vftcandy

Back in..


----------



## Ir0nman

I would love a new Tru Ball release, I have had my release for over 14 years and I would be great to move up to a new quality release.
and I would like to get on Staff with Tru-Ball.....


----------



## WhitBri

Monday5


----------



## servingspinner

Monday for the win Alex!


----------



## j royse

I'm in again


----------



## Fafnir

Monday number one.


----------



## Fafnir

Monday number two.


----------



## Fafnir

Monday number three.


----------



## Fafnir

Monday number five.


----------



## Fafnir

Monday number four.


----------



## 313hunter

Sure would like to try the HBX


----------



## trauz100

I'm in


----------



## bluestreaker

In.


----------



## Todd Wylie

count me in


----------



## Bushwackr

ill play


----------



## riccardo1998

I'm in!


----------



## caswell80

In!


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Iam in...feel lucky


----------



## Flatliner396

Lets do it


----------



## ryan391

three


----------



## Ryjax

In! 2


----------



## BaconPower

Awesome!


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Great...im in


----------



## MNHUNTER23

back in


----------



## MNHUNTER23

again


----------



## MNHUNTER23

third time


----------



## MNHUNTER23

four


----------



## MNHUNTER23

five


----------



## bpb32

I want a HBX!!!


----------



## Metric1

One for Tuesday


----------



## sean1

In in Monday 1


----------



## wings435

If I can't win with one chance, I wasn't meant to win.


----------



## lucasm

in one more time


----------



## APA Buck

Thanks in advance count me in


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in


----------



## APA Buck

Last time for the day


----------



## zenicar

Me please


----------



## wirenut212

I'm in


----------



## wolftalker

Please include me also.


----------



## ryan391

One more


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in!


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## stantonl33

In!


----------



## bluestreaker

Keep on it


----------



## stantonl33

In #2


----------



## riccardo1998

I'm in


----------



## tealor7

count me in!!


----------



## POOREBOY

One mo time


----------



## Tkd-0331

Another one


----------



## enemyofsilence

In again, please. Thank you.


----------



## bluestreaker

Back in it


----------



## MayDie

I'm in


----------



## dparadowski

Add me


----------



## zilla24

I'm in


----------



## svernatter

Try again


----------



## dlcarr

Try again


----------



## MADZUKI

2 times


----------



## sean1

Monday hoping to try the new release. 2


----------



## Duke2811

I want one


----------



## Duke2811

Two


----------



## Duke2811

Give me one


----------



## Duke2811

Three


----------



## Duke2811

Yay yay


----------



## riffrafff

Sure, why not? :thumbs_up


----------



## cordini

#2 for the day


----------



## hieule

In 1


----------



## cshs

in for #1


----------



## hieule

In 2


----------



## cshs

2nd time today


----------



## cshs

3 times for today


----------



## pabuck

Another entry


----------



## cshs

4 for the day


----------



## cshs

last one for me


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## CHILLX#1

1st&#55356;&#57263;


----------



## CHILLX#1

2nd:set1_applaud:


----------



## CHILLX#1

3rd:archer:


----------



## CHILLX#1

4th:fencing:


----------



## CHILLX#1

5th last one:aero:


----------



## octanevane

In again


----------



## hieule

In 3


----------



## hieule

In 4


----------



## kolecutler

Im In


----------



## Unicron

Ah, bit late to this party I see.


----------



## Unicron

Too bad I didn't get to try all of these yet.


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 5


----------



## Jaliv92

Wow this is still going going on


----------



## wv hoyt man

in again.


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in it to win it!


----------



## franzofumi

Mon1


----------



## franzofumi

Mon2


----------



## franzofumi

Mon3


----------



## franzofumi

Mon4


----------



## franzofumi

Mon5


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Monday #1 for HBX week


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Monday #2 for HBX week


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## murphy31

one


----------



## murphy31

two


----------



## murphy31

three


----------



## murphy31

four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

[emoji469]


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

🙈🙉🙊


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

[emoji291]


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

[emoji382][emoji383]


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

[emoji457]


----------



## riccardo1998

I'm in


----------



## hieule

In 5


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Monday #3 for HBX week


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Monday #4 for HBX week


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Monday #5 for HBX week


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## Michael Dahl

Me too please


----------



## Targettim

in 1


----------



## Targettim

in 2


----------



## kam23.olsen

In again, HBC hype


----------



## Targettim

in 3


----------



## Targettim

in 4


----------



## Targettim

in 5


----------



## tandin93

In again


----------



## tandin93

And again..


----------



## tandin93

And again...


----------



## PK101

please my life is incomplete without a T.R.U. Ball


----------



## PK101

pleease my life is incomplete without a T.R.U. Ball


----------



## PK101

pleeease my life is incomplete without a T.R.U. Ball


----------



## PK101

pleeeease my life is incomplete without a T.R.U. Ball


----------



## PK101

pleeeeease my life is incomplete without a T.R.U. Ball


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

My turn... IN !!!


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

...and Again...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

And Again...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Give it to Meee !!!


----------



## Metric1

In for Tuesday


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

In Shouteast Asia We Need this Awesome release too !!!


----------



## muro9919

tuesday1


----------



## muro9919

tuesday2


----------



## muro9919

tuesday3


----------



## muro9919

tuesday4


----------



## muro9919

tuesday5


----------



## APA Buck

In for #1 Tuesday Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in today Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #3 today Thanks


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 5


----------



## PSE 2374

I'm in thanks


----------



## Air_Raid

I'm in thanks


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 5


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Tuesday #1


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Tuesday #2


----------



## servingspinner

Good morning archers! #1


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Tuesday #3


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Tuesday #4


----------



## thwacker

in................2


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Tuesday #5


----------



## vito9999

In, and thanks


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Tuesday


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## widow maker 223

In3


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## widow maker 223

In5


----------



## rokster

Name is in the hat !


----------



## bagojake

Yes please.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #2.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #3.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #4.


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## bagojake

Yes please #5.


----------



## ryan391

Tues
1


----------



## henryc

One


----------



## henryc

Two


----------



## henryc

Three


----------



## henryc

Four


----------



## henryc

Five


----------



## strikerII

Morning. I'm in for a try at an HBX.


----------



## strikerII

In for entry #2.


----------



## strikerII

Here's entry #3.


----------



## strikerII

Thanks again, entry #4.


----------



## cottonstalk

tues #1


----------



## cottonstalk

tues #2


----------



## strikerII

And #5 for the day.


----------



## cottonstalk

tues #3


----------



## cottonstalk

tues #4


----------



## cottonstalk

tues #5


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Tuesday #1


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Tuesday #2


----------



## NateUK

In for Tuesday #1.


----------



## NateUK

Tuesday #2.


----------



## riffrafff

One day closer to Friday. :tongue:


----------



## NateUK

Tuesday #3.


----------



## NateUK

Tuesday #4.


----------



## NateUK

Tuesday #5.


----------



## Tim/OH

In it to win it.......







Tim


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Tuesday #3


----------



## P&Yonly

Tuesday 1


----------



## P&Yonly

Tuesday 2


----------



## LMacD

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 4


----------



## Masheen76

Tuesday 5


----------



## 4X4HD

T1.


----------



## 4X4HD

T2.


----------



## 4X4HD

T3.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in again.


----------



## 4X4HD

T4.


----------



## 4X4HD

T5.


----------



## Zadigre

one for today... 


and by the way, I've been shooting with a HBC release (3 fingers medium) for a few weeks now... I wasn't really satisfied with my shots (no good groups). 
So I've watched some Reo Wilde's video on youtube (some world cup event)... I've tried to replicate how he is using his release... some back tension pressure... solid grip on all 3 fingers... but also slowly building pressure and closing middle and ring finger, thus getting the release to slowly rotate.

WOW... this is so much easier that way... way more stable in my sequence... it looks like that the release was meant to be used that way. 
after maybe 20 arrows to get used to this method and adjust the release to my liking, I've shot 9 arrows one after the other in 3 minutes max... out of 9, 5 were in the X ring, 3 10 and one 9. 

for anyone having some trouble to shoot with an HBC, look at what Reo is doing...


----------



## WhitBri

Tuesday1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#1


----------



## dlcarr

1. More


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#5


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for the win.


----------



## jrandres

Put me in for my # 1 of today


----------



## pabuck

Tuesday morning entry


----------



## WhitBri

Tuesday2


----------



## josephbragg31

In#1


----------



## josephbragg31

In#2


----------



## josephbragg31

In#3


----------



## josephbragg31

In#4


----------



## josephbragg31

In#5


----------



## POOREBOY

morning


----------



## WhitBri

Tuesday3


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## cc122368

#1 Today want to win this.


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#3 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 for today.


----------



## pabuck

Tuesday entry #2. Are winners notified by PM?


----------



## AdamsC

I'm in if this is still going on


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2...


----------



## cycler843

I'm in!


----------



## AdamsC

#2 I'd love one of these!


----------



## 00juice

I'm in


----------



## CHILLX#1

1st


----------



## CHILLX#1

2nd


----------



## cshs

please me


----------



## CHILLX#1

3rd


----------



## ptgarcia

I'm in again!


----------



## cshs

please please


----------



## CHILLX#1

4th


----------



## cshs

please please please


----------



## CHILLX#1

5th
I want this so bad


----------



## cshs

please please please please


----------



## cshs

please please please please please for me


----------



## multi-target

I'll try again..


----------



## Air_Raid

I'm in thanks


----------



## kc hay seed

in for the win on the H.B.X.!!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## kc hay seed

Again for the win !! #2


----------



## kc hay seed

again for the win#3


----------



## Brawler1588

#1 for Tuesday


----------



## kc hay seed

in for the win#4


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday!! :cheers:


----------



## kc hay seed

want better scores?shoot the H.B.X.!!


----------



## LMacD

In again on this lovely day.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## bullsi

count me in.


----------



## rdaigle87

In for Tuesday


----------



## rdaigle87

in #2


----------



## Sbay

in again please


----------



## rdaigle87

In # 3


----------



## rdaigle87

In # 4


----------



## rdaigle87

In for the HBC!!


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday! :cheers:


----------



## kam23.olsen

In again!


----------



## legit

In it to WIN IT Tues. #1


----------



## legit

In it to WIN IT Tues. #2


----------



## pastorjosh

In today


----------



## LMacD

Tuesday #2


----------



## legit

In it to WIN IT Tues. #3


----------



## legit

In it to WIN IT Tues. #4


----------



## legit

In it to WIN IT Tues. #5


----------



## WhitBri

Tuesday4


----------



## AdamsC

#3 for me


----------



## ricksmathew

In again!


----------



## elkscout

#1 for today


----------



## elkscout

#2 for today


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday! :cheers:


----------



## elkscout

#3 for today


----------



## elkscout

#4 for today


----------



## elkscout

#5 for today


----------



## PSE 2374

In again


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 thanks


----------



## pathogan

I'll give it a shot...no pun intended...


----------



## 99_WS6

I'd like to try one of these!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Tuesday # 4


----------



## 99_WS6

Try #2 thanks


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## 99_WS6

Tuesday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #1


----------



## WhitBri

Tuesday 5


----------



## 99_WS6

In for #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #3


----------



## 99_WS6

Try for #5


----------



## murphy31

Five


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Tuesday #5


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

YouTube link for HBX adjustment instructions.

http://youtu.be/GjqiGGq_A6U


----------



## bluestreaker

Back in


----------



## workinonit50

ok sure


----------



## pro38_shooter

T.R.U Ball.....above all others!


----------



## LMacD

In again


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## Tincup61

In 2


----------



## craigwestover38

Is it my turn yet


----------



## Tincup61

In3


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## Chris Neer

Really like to have one of these!


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in 4


----------



## Tincup61

In5


----------



## mmallonee

Sounds good to me, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## MOvenatic

Oh, put me in again.


----------



## Joebert

Count me in again please


----------



## Cyberone

I am in


----------



## dparadowski

I'm I


----------



## Brawler1588

Let's try for #3


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday! :cheers:


----------



## PSE 2374

I'm in


----------



## pabuck

Tuesday #3, this is the lucky one!!


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday!! :teeth:


----------



## Casey.radel

Happy Tuesday!! Im in!!


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

let's win this nice release so please put me in.


----------



## qyjmh1

Yep


----------



## Keelermk

#one


----------



## Keelermk

#two


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## Keelermk

#three


----------



## Keelermk

#four


----------



## Keelermk

#five


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Tuesday!! :teeth:


----------



## Flatliner396

Back IN


----------



## Flatliner396

Back IN 2


----------



## 3dbowmaster

I need a medium please.....


----------



## Muleyman27

1 tue


----------



## AdamsC

Tues#4


----------



## AdamsC

And tues. #5


----------



## MNHUNTER23

back in


----------



## Muleyman27

2 tue


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## vftcandy

Back in


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

let's try again


----------



## stixshooter

I'm in thanks !


----------



## Todd Wylie

you can send me one


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

go ahead and send it my way LOL!


----------



## thwacker

in.........3


----------



## bluestreaker

Yeeeup


----------



## APA Buck

Apa Buck in again. Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

APA Buck in it to win it .

Thanks


----------



## Jaowens76

In for the win


----------



## Jaowens76

In for the win 2


----------



## Jaowens76

In for the win 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 4


----------



## Jaowens76

In for the win 4


----------



## Knittel17

In #1


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## veepge

Tuesday 1


----------



## Knittel17

In #4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 5


----------



## Knittel17

In #5


----------



## danbraginsky

In 1


----------



## danbraginsky

In 2


----------



## danbraginsky

In 3


----------



## enemyofsilence

In again please. Thank you!


----------



## danbraginsky

In #4, feeling lucky


----------



## danbraginsky

In 5


----------



## cordini

#2 for the day


----------



## danderson708

In one


----------



## danderson708

In again


----------



## danderson708

#3 in


----------



## danderson708

Four...


----------



## danderson708

Last


----------



## cordini

#3 for the day


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#1 for Tuesday of HBX week


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#2 for Tuesday of HBX week


----------



## cordini

#4 today


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#3 for Tuesday of HBX week


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#4 for Tuesday of HBX week


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#5 for Tuesday of HBX week


----------



## cordini

Final try for today


----------



## greatthosu

Tuesday 1


----------



## greatthosu

Tuesday 2


----------



## greatthosu

Tuesday 3


----------



## greatthosu

Tuesday 4


----------



## greatthosu

Tuesday 5


----------



## lucasm

In one


----------



## sky hunter

in again please


----------



## catcherarcher

I'm in! Love my h.b.c.


----------



## catcherarcher

would love an hbx


----------



## hht01

Would love to have it


----------



## catcherarcher

any release


----------



## catcherarcher

im in


----------



## craneman1

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity from a great company!


----------



## bluestreaker

In it... thank you!


----------



## Rich63

.In.


----------



## Rich63

ttt


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday#1


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday #2


----------



## Rich63

Three


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday #3


----------



## Rich63

Again


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday #4


----------



## Rich63

Fiver


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday #5


----------



## bowfisher

In for the day


----------



## dave-madden

Bump


----------



## P&Yonly

Back in


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one for the night


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In today


----------



## choppernut883

I'm in!!


----------



## MADZUKI

1 time only today


----------



## Muleyman27

3 tue


----------



## stantonl33

In!


----------



## Muleyman27

4 tue


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## kam23.olsen

Good luck to all! But hopefully I win lol


----------



## Muleyman27

5 tue


----------



## vftcandy

Is there any plans to have a aluminum or stainless steel version of the HBX? Instead of brass...


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## nhns4

[emoji725]


----------



## Rich63

ttt


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## Rich63

t.tt


----------



## nhns4

[emoji382]


----------



## Rich63

3..


----------



## nhns4




----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## Rich63

t.t.t.


----------



## nhns4

5


----------



## Rich63

Last One!!!!!


----------



## muro9919

Wednesday1


----------



## muro9919

wednesday2


----------



## veepge

Tuesday 2


----------



## muro9919

wednesday3


----------



## muro9919

wednesday4


----------



## muro9919

wednesday5


----------



## vftcandy

#2 entry


----------



## vftcandy

Tues 3


----------



## kam23.olsen

I'm ordering one tomorrow whether I win or not haha


----------



## flatlandclimber

Please?


----------



## kam23.olsen

In one more time for today


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One for Wednesday


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Humpday again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## ZEPsikopat

I'm in as well !


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

HBC please


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five


----------



## dave-madden

One


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

In for free...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Agai....


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

...Again...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Again...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

...And enought for today.


----------



## riccardo1998

I'm in


----------



## thwacker

in......4


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## pennysdad

I'm in!


----------



## Metric1

#1 for Wednesday


----------



## dohntaut

im in!


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Wednesday #1


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Wednesday #2


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Wednesday #3


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Wednesday #4


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Wednesday #5. That's it for me for today...


----------



## Targettim

yes please 1


----------



## Targettim

yes please 2


----------



## Targettim

yes please 3


----------



## Targettim

yes please 4


----------



## Targettim

yes please 5


----------



## PSE 2374

In for the win


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 1


----------



## pabuck

Early Wednesday entry #1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 5


----------



## servingspinner

Wednesday in for #1!


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 5


----------



## Metric1

#2 for Wednesday


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## PK101

in again.


----------



## PK101

in again..


----------



## PK101

in again...


----------



## PK101

in again....


----------



## PK101

in again.....


----------



## Sbay

In again


----------



## hazzard2222

Count me in


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## cordini

Hump Day!


----------



## cordini

#2 for Hump Day....


----------



## ryan391

Wednesday 1


----------



## henryc

Hbx 1


----------



## henryc

Hbx 2


----------



## cordini

Hump day hump entry #3


----------



## henryc

Hbx 3


----------



## henryc

Hbx 4


----------



## henryc

Hbx 5


----------



## jrandres

Put me in for my #1


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Wednesday! :teeth:


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #1


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #2


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #3


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #4


----------



## cottonstalk

wed #5


----------



## POOREBOY

morning


----------



## P&Yonly

1 Wed.


----------



## cordini

Hump day #4


----------



## NateUK

In for today #1.


----------



## NateUK

#2 wednesday


----------



## NateUK

#3 wednesday


----------



## NateUK

#4 Wednesday


----------



## NateUK

#5 Wednesday


----------



## strikerII

Morning shot for a new release. Thanks


----------



## strikerII

#2 today.


----------



## strikerII

In again #3.


----------



## strikerII

Love to try out a new HBX.


----------



## strikerII

Last entry with #5.


----------



## P&Yonly

Wed. 2


----------



## ryan391

second today


----------



## Kansas Kid

1 in


----------



## Kansas Kid

2 in


----------



## Kansas Kid

3 in


----------



## Kansas Kid

4 in


----------



## Kansas Kid

Five


----------



## cc122368

#1 Today to win it.


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#3 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#5 Today.


----------



## rcr7mm

Count me in would love a new release


----------



## servingspinner

Good morning #2!


----------



## AL1shooter

Hopefully i will get one of it. 
i really really really really really like it.


----------



## Bullseye1

#1 this month


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## gunslinger137

Thank you for a chance to win.


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 2


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 3


----------



## LMacD

Wednesday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 4


----------



## LMacD

Hump day 2


----------



## Masheen76

Wednesday 5


----------



## LMacD

Happy Wednesday #3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #3


----------



## WhitBri

Wednesday 1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in #4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#5


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Wed #1


----------



## WhitBri

Wednesday 2


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Wed #2


----------



## workinonit50

yep its me


----------



## Muleyman27

1 wed


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Wed #3


----------



## Muleyman27

2 wed


----------



## WhitBri

Wednesday 3


----------



## Muleyman27

3 wed


----------



## Muleyman27

4 wed


----------



## Muleyman27

5 wed


----------



## ricksmathew

In for Wednesday!


----------



## bluestreaker

In #1


----------



## bluestreaker

#2.


----------



## PSE 2374

In again


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Wed #4


----------



## murphy31

ttt


----------



## murphy31

t.t.t.


----------



## murphy31

in...


----------



## murphy31

.4.


----------



## murphy31

five


----------



## Ghostbuck

post 2


----------



## POOREBOY

almost lunch


----------



## LMacD

Wed #4


----------



## turkish621

Wed


----------



## LMacD

today's limit


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Wednesday! :cheers:


----------



## 4X4HD

One


----------



## 4X4HD

Two


----------



## 4X4HD

Three


----------



## 4X4HD

Four


----------



## 4X4HD

Five


----------



## AdamsC

We'd #1


----------



## AdamsC

Wed #2


----------



## AdamsC

Wed #3


----------



## 313hunter

Ready for an HBX!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

In for the win!


----------



## Brawler1588

In first time today


----------



## dave-madden

One


----------



## [email protected]

In again.


----------



## AdamsC

Wed #4


----------



## AdamsC

Wed #5


----------



## CHILLX#1

One for Wednesday


----------



## CHILLX#1

Two for Wednesday


----------



## CHILLX#1

Three for Wednesday


----------



## CHILLX#1

Four for Wednesday


----------



## CHILLX#1

Five for Wednesday 
I need this!!!


----------



## P&Yonly

3 Wednesday


----------



## WhitBri

Wednesday 4


----------



## kc hay seed

one more time for the H.B.X!!


----------



## kc hay seed

wanting the H.B.X #2


----------



## kc hay seed

wanting the H.B.X.#3


----------



## kc hay seed

sure would like the H.B.X#4


----------



## kc hay seed

last but not least for the H.B.X.!!!!


----------



## rickymrtn

Wednesday #1


----------



## rickymrtn

Wed #2


----------



## rickymrtn

Wed #3


----------



## rickymrtn

Wed #4


----------



## rickymrtn

And Wed #5


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Wednesday!! :cheers:


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Wed #5


----------



## AK&HIboy

Don't make me sell a kidney!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matrix

I need one


----------



## Zadigre

one for today... I want this release so bad... I need a backup because right now, I only have one release... and it's not necessarily a good idea to only have one when you go to a competition.


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## josephbragg31

In#1


----------



## Tincup61

In2


----------



## Tincup61

In3


----------



## josephbragg31

In#2


----------



## Tincup61

In4


----------



## josephbragg31

In#3


----------



## Tincup61

In 5


----------



## josephbragg31

In#4


----------



## josephbragg31

And#5


----------



## dlcarr

Meee


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 for today


----------



## devinhal

in again


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## franzofumi

Mon1


----------



## franzofumi

Mon2


----------



## franzofumi

Mon3


----------



## franzofumi

Mon4


----------



## franzofumi

Mon5


----------



## fishhunter68

I keep hoping


----------



## Autumnrider

Pick me!!!!!!


----------



## staindreality

im in


----------



## lrhodes

I'm in


----------



## danbraginsky

In 1 for the day


----------



## danbraginsky

In 2


----------



## danbraginsky

In 3


----------



## danbraginsky

In 4


----------



## danbraginsky

In 5


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Getting close to another Big Friday winner! keep the views and replys coming!


----------



## Brawler1588

#3 I want to try one of these


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## cgsabo

in again


----------



## dparadowski

Put me in


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## bear buster

Wednesday #1


----------



## bear buster

Wednesday #2


----------



## bear buster

Wednesday #3


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Wednesday! :teeth:


----------



## bear buster

Wednesday #4


----------



## bear buster

Wednesday #5


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #1


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #4


----------



## bobnikon

Great promotion!


----------



## Metric1

#3 for Wednesday


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Wednesday #5


----------



## Thor3209

In in in


----------



## MN_walker

In for today.


----------



## fiteman33

One


----------



## fiteman33

Two


----------



## fiteman33

Three


----------



## fiteman33

Four


----------



## fiteman33

Five


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Wednesday!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 on wed.


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#1 on Wednesday of HBX week!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#2 on Wednesday of HBX week!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#3 on Wednesday of HBX week!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#4 on Wednesday of HBX week!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

#5 on Wednesday of HBX week!


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## RedpatchUSMC

In please!


----------



## thwacker

6406 is the lucky number..........5th and final


----------



## Acts 4:12

Thanks for another opportunity!!!


----------



## wilde1

first


----------



## wilde1

second


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## wilde1

third


----------



## Acts 4:12

lucky number #2


----------



## wilde1

number 4


----------



## wilde1

and #5


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## MADZUKI

Once more


----------



## Todd Wylie

i will take one


----------



## WhitBri

Wednesday last


----------



## greatthosu

Wednesday 1


----------



## greatthosu

Wednesday 2


----------



## greatthosu

Wednesday 3


----------



## greatthosu

Wednesday 4


----------



## greatthosu

Wednesday 5


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one for the day


----------



## Knittel17

In #1


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## Knittel17

In #4


----------



## Knittel17

In #5


----------



## EPLC

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


In for Wednesday from Mechanicsburg


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for Wednesday from Mechanicsburg


Number 2


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for Wednesday from Mechanicsburg


Number 3


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for Wednesday from Mechanicsburg


Number 4


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> In for Wednesday from Mechanicsburg


Number 5


----------



## MNHUNTER23

one


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## elkscout

One


----------



## elkscout

Two


----------



## elkscout

Three


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## elkscout

Four


----------



## elkscout

And five


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Wed #1


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Wed #2


----------



## Flatliner396

In as well 1


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Wed #3


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Wed #4


----------



## Flatliner396

In for 2


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Wed #5


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in again. Please and thanks


----------



## KenBry

in again


----------



## PSE 2374

In please


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Wednesday !!!


----------



## cordini

Last try for Hump day


----------



## bluestreaker

#3...


----------



## bluestreaker

#4...


----------



## One Slick trick

1st


----------



## One Slick trick

2nd


----------



## One Slick trick

3rd


----------



## MatthewsBow422

In once


----------



## One Slick trick

4th


----------



## servingspinner

I'm in again baby!


----------



## bowfisher

In for the day


----------



## Keelermk

#one


----------



## Keelermk

#two


----------



## Keelermk

#three


----------



## Keelermk

#four


----------



## Keelermk

#five


----------



## Roots

In for the win


----------



## FEDIE316

I'm in


----------



## MADZUKI

Twice more


----------



## MADZUKI

Hope this is the one !


----------



## lungbuster123

I'm in....would love to have it.


----------



## straightShot45

I'll give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## Casey.radel

I'm in #1


----------



## Casey.radel

I'm in #2


----------



## Casey.radel

I'm in #3


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

I'm in


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

I'm in 2


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

I'm in 3


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

I'm in 4


----------



## djanderson80

;aslkdjf;lskdj;laskv


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

I'm in 5


----------



## ryan391

another one


----------



## MNHUNTER23

three


----------



## bluestreaker

#5 & the winner!


----------



## tadpole

I'm in !!!


----------



## veepge

Wednesday 2!


----------



## teacherhunter

Would love to shoot one!


----------



## dsartell

I'm in thanks for the chance!


----------



## dsartell

Wednesday 2


----------



## dsartell

Wed 3


----------



## dsartell

Wed4


----------



## dsartell

Wed 5 thanks again!


----------



## elkhnter810

I'm in


----------



## kam23.olsen

I'm excited to try the HBX!


----------



## Flyron

Would like to see how the HBX could improve my shooting scores!


----------



## muro9919

trhursday1


----------



## muro9919

Thursday2


----------



## muro9919

Thursday3


----------



## Duke2811

Again


----------



## muro9919

Thursday4


----------



## muro9919

Thursday5


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Come on HBC. Late night Wed #5


----------



## brownstonebear

yep, I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Thursday one


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I will take my HBC in a medium 3 finger please.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Can't wait to try the HBX


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five. Last for Thursday


----------



## PodunkArcher

Please! 1


----------



## JHENS87

good luck to everyone


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## Blackout CE

In for another shot


----------



## triggerslap

In to win


----------



## triggerslap

Hbx +1


----------



## triggerslap

Hello from Michigan


----------



## triggerslap

Home of the Red Wings


----------



## triggerslap

And this guy.. I want to win HBX


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#1


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#3


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#5


----------



## Jet

who know..


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Thursday #1


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Thursday #2


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Thursday #3


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Thursday #4


----------



## Flying Whale

I'm in please. Thursday #5


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 3


----------



## Metric1

#1 for Thursday


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 5


----------



## BluMeanie

OH HECK! Almost forgot to post again on this thread!

I figure, one or two posts a week is probably just as likely to win as five daily in some desperate attempt. You really never know, you know?


----------



## PSE 2374

Put me in please


----------



## hazzard2222

I'm in


----------



## cordini

Thursday in for the win!


----------



## jadkins223

In please


----------



## cordini

#2 for Thursday


----------



## PK101

in 1


----------



## AcidPhoenix

I'm in!


----------



## PK101

in 2


----------



## PK101

in 3


----------



## PK101

in 4


----------



## PK101

in 5


----------



## cordini

Thursday #3


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## cordini

#4 for Thursday


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday!! :teeth:


----------



## cordini

Last chance for Thursday


----------



## strikerII

Morning. In again for today.


----------



## strikerII

In for #2 today.


----------



## strikerII

It's #3 for me!


----------



## strikerII

Would love to try an HBX!


----------



## strikerII

It's #5 and goodbye.


----------



## cc122368

Number 1 for today.


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## P&Yonly

In for Thursday #1


----------



## P&Yonly

In again#2


----------



## servingspinner

I'm for Thursday #1


----------



## cottonstalk

#1 for thurs


----------



## P&Yonly

Thursday #3


----------



## cottonstalk

#2 for thurs


----------



## cottonstalk

#3 for thurs


----------



## ryan391

Is this the last one


----------



## cottonstalk

#4 for thurs


----------



## cottonstalk

#5 for thurs


----------



## MulvaneyArchery

I'm in...hoping to get my hands on one in cullman tomorrow!


----------



## P&Yonly

#4 for Thursday


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## P&Yonly

#5 for Thursday


----------



## vftcandy

Back in


----------



## LMacD

Thursday 1


----------



## LMacD

Thursday 2


----------



## 4X4HD

In.


----------



## 4X4HD

In..


----------



## 4X4HD

In...


----------



## 4X4HD

In....


----------



## 4X4HD

In.....


----------



## Dead Eye D

:wink:


----------



## ryan391

friday 2


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday!! :cheers:


----------



## betaw bandit

I'm in


----------



## huezzn

that would be a nice birthday present


----------



## dlcarr

Again


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 1


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 4


----------



## servingspinner

I'm again!


----------



## Masheen76

Thursday 5


----------



## wv hoyt man

In.....


----------



## bluestreaker

In☝


----------



## bluestreaker

In✌


----------



## bluestreaker

In👌


----------



## bluestreaker

In☝✌☝


----------



## bluestreaker

In👋


----------



## workinonit50

gotta be this one


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## ricksmathew

I am in again!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #1


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #2


----------



## Brawler1588

First one today


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #3


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #4


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #5


----------



## henryc

1uo


----------



## henryc

2 up


----------



## henryc

#3 &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## henryc

4 today


----------



## henryc

5 in


----------



## NateUK

In for Thursday #1.


----------



## NateUK

Thursday #2.


----------



## NateUK

Thursday #3.


----------



## NateUK

Thursday #4.


----------



## NateUK

Thursday #5.


----------



## POOREBOY

back In


----------



## josephbragg31

In again#1


----------



## josephbragg31

And again#2


----------



## veepge

Thursday 1!


----------



## josephbragg31

And again#3


----------



## josephbragg31

And again#4


----------



## josephbragg31

And last#5


----------



## Air_Raid

Thanks again


----------



## lcaman

would love to win


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 for the day


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday!! :teeth:


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Thursday !!!!


----------



## POOREBOY

In for 2


----------



## Tony Bagnall

in in in


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## JustJerry

I would love to win my very own HBX!


----------



## Tincup61

In 2


----------



## Tincup61

In 3


----------



## Tincup61

In 4


----------



## Tincup61

In 5


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday!! :teeth:


----------



## veepge

Thursday 2


----------



## [email protected]

One for Wednesday.


----------



## pabuck

Thursday entry #1. 

Are the winners sent a PM?


----------



## Keelermk

#one


----------



## Keelermk

#two


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## Keelermk

#three


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## Keelermk

#four


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## Keelermk

#five


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Thurs #1


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Thurs #2


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Thurs #3


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Thurs #4


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it! Thurs #5


----------



## liftedmega

I'm in


----------



## imhunting2

I'm in


----------



## octanevane

Sign me up


----------



## tyronenmills

Pick me


----------



## tyronenmills

In for the win


----------



## WhitBri

Thursday1


----------



## Ches

In 2


----------



## kc hay seed

hope i win one!!


----------



## kc hay seed

in for the win#2


----------



## Ches

in 1


----------



## kc hay seed

in for the win#3


----------



## Ches

in 3


----------



## Ches

in 4


----------



## kc hay seed

in for the win#4


----------



## Ches

in 5


----------



## kc hay seed

hoping for a win with #5!!


----------



## kam23.olsen

Today's my birthday lemme win! Please!


----------



## cc122368

#3 today.


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 today.


----------



## Brawler1588

#3 really want to win it


----------



## LMacD

Today 3


----------



## LMacD

Today 4


----------



## LMacD

Today 5


----------



## Muleyman27

1 thur


----------



## Muleyman27

2 thur


----------



## Muleyman27

3 thur


----------



## Bowhunting63

Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


I'm in, thanks.


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #1


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Thursday #5


----------



## rdaigle87

In for Thursday


----------



## MOvenatic

In again


----------



## WhitBri

Thursday 2


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday 2


----------



## F/F 3Der

In for the day


----------



## Brawler1588

#4 in it to win it


----------



## WhitBri

Thursday 3


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## WhitBri

Thursday 4


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday 3


----------



## Thor3209

Yup in again


----------



## archery34

Second time


----------



## JHENS87

Did I win yet?


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday 4


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday 5


----------



## WhitBri

Thursday 5


----------



## APA Buck

In for Thursday 7-23-15 thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #2 thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #3 thanks


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in it!


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Thursday! :cheers:


----------



## servingspinner

Thanks again!


----------



## dsartell

in for Thursday 1


----------



## POOREBOY

hey hey!


----------



## veepge

Thursday 3!


----------



## dsartell

in for Thursday 2


----------



## dsartell

Thursday 3


----------



## dsartell

Thursday 4


----------



## dsartell

Thursday 5 Thanks Guys!


----------



## ptgarcia

I love archery!


----------



## Targettim

in 1


----------



## Targettim

in 2


----------



## Targettim

in 3


----------



## Targettim

in 4


----------



## Targettim

in 5


----------



## vtec21

In again


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

I'll get in on this one. My first post is on page 270!


----------



## Casey.radel

Thursday #1


----------



## Casey.radel

Thursday #2


----------



## Casey.radel

Thursday #3


----------



## Casey.radel

Thursday #4


----------



## Casey.radel

Thursday #5


----------



## soundtx

I'm in.


----------



## nhns4

1


----------



## nhns4

2..


----------



## nhns4

3..


----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## nhns4

5..


----------



## riccardo1998

I'm in


----------



## danbraginsky

In 1


----------



## danbraginsky

In 2


----------



## danbraginsky

In 3


----------



## danbraginsky

In 4


----------



## Sbay

In for the HBC


----------



## danbraginsky

In 5


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## hound_dog

In 1


----------



## JMW55

Yes please. I should be so lucky


----------



## JMW55

I'm in again. Hopefully this time


----------



## danderson708

In 1


----------



## danderson708

In 2


----------



## danderson708

In 3


----------



## danderson708

In 4


----------



## danderson708

In 5


----------



## mzeff01

Thur 1


----------



## Casey.radel

How do you know if you win?


----------



## arrowblaster

Can't wait to try one at worlds, maybe win one here. Bought the HBC last year there!


----------



## djanderson80

Dja


----------



## Brawler1588

Casey.radel said:


> How do you know if you win?


Here is my 5th for the day. Asher your question also they will post it up tomorrow keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## wachudson

I'm in thanks


----------



## Gregc291

Need to win


----------



## ROB111

I'm in.


----------



## wilde1

number 1


----------



## skell

I'm in!


----------



## wilde1

and number 2


----------



## South Man

In again


----------



## gunslinger137

Number 2


----------



## draw29

I might just replace my Ht3 if I win this .


----------



## gunslinger137

Number 3


----------



## gunslinger137

4th times a charm


----------



## gunslinger137

Fifth one


----------



## bowfisher

In for the day.


----------



## Bowtech_king

I'm in


----------



## Bowtech_king

Would love to replace my worn out long horn


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#1.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#2.


----------



## Jmp235

Count me in


----------



## MNHUNTER23

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for a great company.


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## MADZUKI

in for today


----------



## Geeman

#1 for the day


----------



## Geeman

#2 for the day


----------



## Geeman

#3 for the day


----------



## Geeman

#4 for the day


----------



## Flatliner396

In for thursday


----------



## lucasm

in one more time


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In2.


----------



## stantonl33

In!


----------



## craigos

In 2


----------



## Joebert

In again


----------



## Joebert

And again


----------



## NorCal_Matt

I actually had a dream about this release last night but in the dream the release was ginormous because I was hit by a shrink ray...Entry #1 for Thursday


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Thursday entry #2


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Thursday entry #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Thursday entry #4


----------



## pabuck

Thursday entry #2


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#3.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#4.


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#5.


----------



## Baraath

HBX please


----------



## zilla24

Very grateful


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5 come on Friday!


----------



## Knittel17

In #1


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## Knittel17

In #4


----------



## Knittel17

In #5


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in


----------



## POOREBOY

One mo time


----------



## bear buster

Thursday #1


----------



## hieule

In 1


----------



## bear buster

Thursday #2


----------



## bear buster

Thursday #3


----------



## Jmp235

In #2


----------



## bear buster

Thursday #4


----------



## bear buster

Thursday #5


----------



## hieule

In 2


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

in again my friends!


----------



## hieule

In 3


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

feel lucky this week so "show me the release"


----------



## hieule

In 4


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

Send me an Angel right now! and may she have an HBX in her hand


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

lady luck get crazy this week and send me the HBX


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

I SAY I SAY That's all folks!! put me in one more time


----------



## hieule

iN 5


----------



## Duke2811

Uno mas


----------



## Duke2811

Dos mas


----------



## Duke2811

Tres mas


----------



## Duke2811

Cuatro mas


----------



## Kansas Kid

1 in


----------



## Kansas Kid

2 in


----------



## Kansas Kid

3 in


----------



## Kansas Kid

4 in


----------



## Kansas Kid

5 in


----------



## wilde1

In once again


----------



## CHILLX#1

1st🎯


----------



## grichards

Count me in please


----------



## CHILLX#1

2nd&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;


----------



## MNHUNTER23

four


----------



## CHILLX#1

3rd&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;


----------



## CHILLX#1

4th&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;


----------



## CHILLX#1

5th&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;


----------



## MNHUNTER23

five


----------



## murphy31

In.


----------



## murphy31

For


----------



## murphy31

the


----------



## murphy31

Win


----------



## murphy31

Last one


----------



## pabuck

Thursday #3


----------



## pabuck

Quick repost, #4


----------



## Duke2811

Cinco mas


----------



## Rich63

One


----------



## Rich63

Two


----------



## Rich63

Three


----------



## Rich63

Four


----------



## Rich63

Five


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Thursday entry #5


----------



## nhns4

Friday


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday #1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday #2


----------



## MuddMotorDD

in#1


----------



## nhns4

Two


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday # 3. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## nhns4

3..


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday # 4. Thanks for the Giveaways!!


----------



## nhns4

Fore


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#3


----------



## nhns4

Phive


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday #5. Come on HBC.!!! Pumped for tomorrow!


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#4


----------



## MuddMotorDD

In#5


----------



## strayarrow

Friday and I'm in before heading to the sack.


----------



## jrw08

Looks nice. You can count me in.


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## Rich63

ttt


----------



## Rich63

t.tt


----------



## Rich63

.ttt


----------



## Rich63

t.t.t.


----------



## Rich63

tt.t.


----------



## muro9919

friday1


----------



## muro9919

friday2


----------



## muro9919

friday3


----------



## muro9919

friday4


----------



## muro9919

friday5


----------



## kam23.olsen

I'd be stoked for any truball product. Great releases


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Friday?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Yeah, Friday


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Today is the day.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

TRUball is drawing my name


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

For an HBC today


----------



## murphy31

T
r
u


----------



## murphy31

B
a
l
l


----------



## murphy31

# thRee


----------



## murphy31

# foUr


----------



## murphy31

Last one before the draw #5


----------



## Mikalan

I'm in.


----------



## Todd Wylie

pick me


----------



## samson99

in for todays drawing


----------



## trotsky85

I'm in


----------



## bear buster

Friday #1


----------



## bear buster

Friday #2


----------



## bear buster

Friday #3


----------



## bear buster

Friday #4


----------



## bear buster

Friday #5


----------



## Metric1

#1 for Friday


----------



## Metric1

#2 for Friday


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 5


----------



## Flying Whale

Fingers crossed #1


----------



## Flying Whale

Fingers crossed #2


----------



## Flying Whale

Fingers crossed #3


----------



## Flying Whale

Fingers crossed #4


----------



## Flying Whale

That's it for this giveaway... Fingers crossed #5.


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## Lazarus

It's Friday!!! :teeth:


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Its the time for me to Win !!!


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Its my time...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

I said its my time to Win...!!


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

I will get it !!!


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Will get it for sure !!!


----------



## Sbay

in for Friday


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win 1


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win 2


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win 3


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win 4


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win 5


----------



## cottonstalk

in for fri #1


----------



## cottonstalk

need the win #2


----------



## cottonstalk

waiting for new release #3


----------



## cottonstalk

in for #4


----------



## cottonstalk

bring it to the hive #5


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## MADZUKI

Yes please


----------



## MADZUKI

TRU Ball up top


----------



## veepge

Friday 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## MADZUKI

That's 3. lucky #3


----------



## MADZUKI

Fourth


----------



## MADZUKI

Five and done


----------



## jadkins223

In for the win


----------



## octanevane

Put me in again


----------



## ryan391

friday


----------



## henryc

1 in


----------



## henryc

2 in


----------



## LMacD

Happy Friday!


----------



## henryc

3in


----------



## LMacD

Happy Friday 2


----------



## henryc

Would love to try hbx


----------



## henryc

Better yet would love to win one


----------



## LMacD

Happy Friday 3


----------



## pannell77

Friday!:darkbeer:


----------



## pannell77

:beer::cocktail::tongue:


----------



## strikerII

Morning. Time for a chance for a new release. Thanks


----------



## pannell77

:BrownBear::moose:


----------



## strikerII

#2 for today.


----------



## strikerII

This is #3 for me.


----------



## strikerII

Happy Friday #4.


----------



## strikerII

Then it's time for one more. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## AcidPhoenix

I'm in


----------



## servingspinner

TGI Friday! #1


----------



## Joebert

Happy Friday all!


----------



## stantonl33

In #1


----------



## stantonl33

In #2


----------



## stantonl33

In #3


----------



## Duke2811

Come on


----------



## Duke2811

Pick me


----------



## fraeg

I'm in!

THX fraeg


----------



## Duke2811




----------



## vftcandy

Friday 1


----------



## Duke2811




----------



## Duke2811




----------



## Taco_seasoning

In today


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Friday!!! :cheers:


----------



## archeryaddict7

im in


----------



## archeryaddict7

in again


----------



## archeryaddict7

and again


----------



## archeryaddict7

and again...


----------



## archeryaddict7

last time


----------



## JMW55

Gotta keep trying. Can't wait for my HBX to ship.


----------



## JMW55

I'm in. Would love to win an HBC


----------



## 4X4HD

In.


----------



## 4X4HD

In..


----------



## 4X4HD

In...


----------



## 4X4HD

In....


----------



## 4X4HD

In.....


----------



## Muleyman27

1 fri


----------



## Muleyman27

2 fri


----------



## Muleyman27

3 fri


----------



## Muleyman27

4 fri


----------



## Muleyman27

5 fri


----------



## ricksmathew

I am in for the day!


----------



## Probe 97

In for today


----------



## POOREBOY

Morning


----------



## Probe 97

In again


----------



## Probe 97

In for #3


----------



## Probe 97

#4 for the day


----------



## Probe 97

In for #5 for friday


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 1


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 2


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 3


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 4


----------



## Masheen76

Friday 5


----------



## workinonit50

Today is the day


----------



## djanderson80

<^>


----------



## djanderson80

<^^>


----------



## djanderson80

<^^^>


----------



## djanderson80

<^^^^>


----------



## djanderson80

<^^^^^>


----------



## djmurphy

Oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please


----------



## djmurphy

Oh please oh please oh please oh please


----------



## djmurphy

Oh please oh please oh please


----------



## hunt4bigame

yes please


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #1


----------



## Brawler1588

First for the day


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #2


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #3


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Chances are slim.


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #4


----------



## josephbragg31

In#1


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #5


----------



## josephbragg31

And #2


----------



## josephbragg31

And#3


----------



## josephbragg31

And#4


----------



## josephbragg31

And#5


----------



## AdamsC

#1 Fri


----------



## AdamsC

#2Fri


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Friday !!!


----------



## jewalker7842

In #1


----------



## AdamsC

#3Fri


----------



## AdamsC

#4Fri


----------



## AdamsC

And #5Fri


----------



## QuickKen

How about best T.R.U. Ball Release customer? 

Trying your Prototype HBX at Erie IBO got me hooked on adding the HYBRID 5 Technology to my collection. 
Thank You,
Ken


----------



## Kellg79

Congratulations to josephbragg31 on winning the HBC!
We will have the final giveaway for an HBX starting up momentarily!


----------



## QuickKen

#2 How about best T.R.U. Ball Release customer? 

Trying your Prototype HBX at Erie IBO got me hooked on adding the HYBRID 5 Technology to my collection. 
Thank You,
Ken


----------



## QuickKen

#3 How about best T.R.U. Ball Release customer? 

Trying your Prototype HBX at Erie IBO got me hooked on adding the HYBRID 5 Technology to my collection. 
Thank You,
Ken


----------



## WhitBri

Friday1


----------



## Kellg79

Who is ready to win a free HBX!? 
Just leave a comment after this post and you will have a chance to get your own!
Check us out on YouTube for the latest information on this revolutionary release!!


----------



## QuickKen

#1

Trying your Prototype HBX at Erie IBO got me hooked on adding the HYBRID 5 Technology to my collection. 
Thank You,
Ken


----------



## QuickKen

#2
Trying your Prototype HBX at Erie IBO got me hooked on adding the HYBRID 5 Technology to my collection. 
Thank You,
Ken


----------



## Knittel17

In #1


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## Knittel17

In #4


----------



## Knittel17

In #5


----------



## veepge

Congrats Joseph!!!


----------



## cc122368

#1 On it to today.


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#3 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 Today on this one. That HBX looks great.


----------



## QuickKen

#3
Trying your Prototype HBX at Erie IBO got me hooked on adding the HYBRID 5 Technology to my collection. 
Thank You,
Ken


----------



## WhitBri

Friday2


----------



## bowfisher

In for the day.


----------



## QuickKen

#4
Trying your Prototype HBX at Erie IBO got me hooked on adding the HYBRID 5 Technology to my collection. 
Thank You,
Ken


----------



## WhitBri

Friday 3


----------



## WhitBri

Friday4


----------



## WhitBri

Last


----------



## NateUK

Friday 1


----------



## NateUK

Friday 2


----------



## NateUK

Friday 3


----------



## NateUK

Friday 4


----------



## NateUK

Friday 5


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## dave-madden

Again


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #1


----------



## redwings423

In again!


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Friday #5


----------



## cordini

#1 Friday


----------



## cordini

#2 Friday


----------



## cordini

#3 Friday


----------



## cordini

#4 Friday


----------



## cordini

#5 and hoping for the win!


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 hope it have a chance


----------



## Zadigre

#1 for today

I've listened to Reo's and Tru-Ball presentation video on youtube (again)... and I couldn't resist anymore. I've ordered my HBX this morning. 
I really like the HBC... and I'm sure that HBX will be a huge success if it's as good or better than the HBC.


----------



## Zadigre

#2 for today


----------



## Metric1

#3 for Friday


----------



## Metric1

#4 for Friday


----------



## Metric1

#5 for Friday


----------



## Sbay

lets go in again


----------



## gregcoya

In for me


----------



## Bearlee

I would love to have one


----------



## gregcoya

When is announcement for the winner?


----------



## Zadigre

gregcoya said:


> When is announcement for the winner?


for the HBC, look a few posts back... HBX will probably be next friday


----------



## josephbragg31

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations to josephbragg31 on winning the HBC!
> We will have the final giveaway for an HBX starting up momentarily!
> 
> View attachment 2537026


What do I need to do to claim this release. Thanks by the way I can't wait to start shooting it


----------



## JMASavage

In again


----------



## JMASavage

And again


----------



## josephbragg31

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations to josephbragg31 on winning the HBC!
> We will have the final giveaway for an HBX starting up momentarily!
> 
> View attachment 2537026


What do I need to do to claim this release. Thanks by the way can't wait to start shooting it


----------



## JMASavage

And one more time


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Im In...#1


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Try to push my Luck...again #2


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Bet with my Life...#3


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Iam ready to Win .....#4


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

In....oh yaaa Babbe !!,#4


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

Nothinv can stop me to WIIIN #5


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Can't wait to try it out when chosen for one!!


----------



## Flying Whale

In for the HBX Now #1.


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #1


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #2


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #3


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Friday!! :cheers:


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #4


----------



## widow maker 223

Congrats Joe


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #5


----------



## Geaux Deep

Count me in.


----------



## Flying Whale

In for the HBX Now #2


----------



## Flying Whale

In for the HBX Now #3


----------



## Flying Whale

In for the HBX Now #4


----------



## Flying Whale

In for the HBX Now #5


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in for Friday


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in at for # 2


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in for # 3 today


----------



## Sbay

# 3 for Friday


----------



## Zadigre

in again for today!


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again


----------



## kc hay seed

I HOPE I WIN THE H.B.X. today#1


----------



## kc hay seed

in again for the win#2


----------



## kc hay seed

again for the win #3


----------



## kc hay seed

the H.B.X. would be super to try one!!!#3


----------



## kc hay seed

last but not least in for the win with #5


----------



## hieule

In1


----------



## hieule

In2


----------



## hieule

In3


----------



## hieule

In4


----------



## AL1shooter

please let me have it. please?


----------



## hieule

In5


----------



## Suock

HBX Time
I'm in.


----------



## NorCal_Matt

It's HBX day!!! Friday entry #1


----------



## pannell77

once again. :bear: :moose:


----------



## pannell77

in #2 :darkbeer:


----------



## pannell77

#3 :attention


----------



## pannell77

#4 :laser:


----------



## pannell77

#5 :fish2:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One for the hbx


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three. Hbx for me


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five ways to shoot the hbx


----------



## legit

I'm in it to WIN it. Fri #1


----------



## legit

I'm in it to WIN it. Fri #2


----------



## legit

I'm in it to WIN it. Fri #3


----------



## legit

I'm in it to WIN it. Fri #4


----------



## legit

I'm in it to WIN it. Fri #5


----------



## Probe 97

Should be getting close..


----------



## Todd Wylie

i'm in


----------



## [email protected]

In again?


----------



## nwmo

Put me in!


----------



## Bowtech_king

In for today


----------



## AJ 6982

Last try for me.


----------



## Air_Raid

Ready


----------



## Kansas Kid

Hbx 1


----------



## Kansas Kid

Hbx 2


----------



## Kansas Kid

Hbx 3


----------



## Kansas Kid

Hbx 4


----------



## Kansas Kid

Hbx 5


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Friday entry #2


----------



## POOREBOY

Bump


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Friday entry #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Friday entry #4


----------



## Ringleader

I'm in need it as a partner to my HBC


----------



## yetihunter1

entry 1 for today


----------



## yetihunter1

entry 2


----------



## yetihunter1

entry 3


----------



## yetihunter1

entry 4


----------



## yetihunter1

entry 5


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Friday entry #5


----------



## wachudson

I'm in


----------



## cottonstalk

In for final draw #1


----------



## cottonstalk

In for final draw #2


----------



## cottonstalk

In for final draw #3


----------



## cottonstalk

In for final draw #4


----------



## cottonstalk

In for final draw #5


----------



## WhoKnows

Yes please, always after new toy's


----------



## Pkeller

im in!


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## Tincup61

In 2


----------



## Stroketech

I'd love to have a new Truball!


----------



## draw29

looks like a winner


----------



## Tincup61

In 3


----------



## Tincup61

In 4


----------



## Tincup61

In5


----------



## veepge

Friday#3. Thanks


----------



## Fiferguy

I'm in! I would love to have a Fulkrum.


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Is it time yet?


----------



## mopahls

Yep


----------



## Jmanyt

Yes Please!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting

I'm in.


----------



## josephbragg31

I'm in #1


----------



## Brawler1588

In for the new one


----------



## josephbragg31

I'm in #2


----------



## josephbragg31

And#3


----------



## danderson708

Im in


----------



## josephbragg31

And #4


----------



## josephbragg31

And last#5


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in thanks


----------



## POOREBOY

One mo time


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again


----------



## cgsabo

in again


----------



## danderson708

Second in


----------



## danderson708

Third in


----------



## danderson708

Fourth


----------



## danderson708

Fifth


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 5


----------



## Joebert

The final count down


----------



## dsartell

in on friday


----------



## dsartell

Friday 2


----------



## dsartell

friday 3


----------



## dsartell

friday 4


----------



## dsartell

friday 5


----------



## bullsi

I will take one.


----------



## MHoward

in again


----------



## Zorg

I'm in


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1..


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2...


----------



## Geeman

#1 for Friday


----------



## Geeman

#2 for Friday


----------



## Geeman

#3 for Friday


----------



## Geeman

#4 for Friday


----------



## Geeman

#5 for Friday


----------



## dls0418

Im in.


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Ryjax

In2


----------



## Ryjax

In3


----------



## Ryjax

In 4


----------



## Ryjax

In 5 for Friday


----------



## Bowtech_king

In again


----------



## Lazarus

Happy Friday!! :teeth:


----------



## uf.stephen

Nothing better than free archery equipment. I'm in.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## CHILLX#1

1st


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## CHILLX#1

2nd


----------



## CHILLX#1

3rd


----------



## jbrout

Let's try this again


----------



## CHILLX#1

4th


----------



## CHILLX#1

5th


----------



## jclark_65

Hbx 1


----------



## jclark_65

Hbx 2


----------



## jclark_65

Hbx 3


----------



## jclark_65

Hbx 4


----------



## jclark_65

Hbx 5


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 3


----------



## MNHUNTER23

one


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## Acts 4:12

Friday is the lucky day. Im in for #3


----------



## Tom1953

I'm shooting the NFAA NATIONALS and could really use an HBX!


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in for the HBX!!!


----------



## Big Fella

Please, please,please! I need one of these so bad it hurts!


----------



## POOREBOY

Last one ..... Today


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 4


----------



## kam23.olsen

I'd loveeee a new HBX!


----------



## Kerri0776

Would love to win this! Awesome giveaway!


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 5


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Friday #1


----------



## riccardo1998

I'm in


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Friday 2


----------



## MADZUKI

one time


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Does the hbx come out next Friday?


----------



## Fafnir

Friday number one.


----------



## Fafnir

Friday number two.


----------



## Fafnir

Friday number three.


----------



## Fafnir

Friday number four.


----------



## Fafnir

Friday number five.


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Lucky Friday #3


----------



## ctncpo

Friday 1


----------



## ctncpo

Friday 2


----------



## graydw

Im in.


----------



## ricksmathew

In again today!


----------



## bowtechlx

Tru ball has the best releases out today.


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 1


----------



## EPLC

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations to josephbragg31 on winning the HBC!
> We will have the final giveaway for an HBX starting up momentarily!
> 
> View attachment 2537026


I want one!


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 2


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I want one!


Oh please let it be me!


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 3


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Oh please let it be me!


Three


----------



## Bridarchereno

HBX Friday all the way!


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 4


----------



## AJ 6982

In 2 for friday


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Oh please let it be me!


Four


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 5


----------



## AJ 6982

3 for Friday


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> Oh please let it be me!


Five


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Is the HBX giveaway today? Or next Friday?


----------



## NorCal_Matt

DedDeerWalking said:


> Is the HBX giveaway today? Or next Friday?


I just looked at the original flyer and it looks like today is for the HBC and next week is for the HBX.


----------



## jbrout

In again thanks


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #1


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #2 HBX!


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #3 HBX!!


----------



## azelkaholic

If like another shot . Please


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #4 HBX!!!


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #5 HBX!!!!!!!!


----------



## azelkaholic

Id like a shot


----------



## AJ 6982

4 today


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 1


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 2


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 3


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 4


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 5


----------



## stark815

Sign me up! Absolutely the best releases made hands down.


----------



## 138104

Would love the HBC or HBX!


----------



## 138104

Does Truball have an HBX at NFAA Nationals this weekend? Heading there as a spectator.


----------



## 138104

If they have an HBX, can folks try it?


----------



## 138104

My HT Pro needs a friend....lol!


----------



## 138104

and 1 for good luck!


----------



## rjdriver

I need one too


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in


----------



## Brawler1588

In again


----------



## knarrly

Heya


----------



## Trak

Outstanding............

I think it's time to upgrade my release.....Count me in.....


----------



## foland20

I would love to have one of these releases! I like every tru ball and axcel product i own!


----------



## Duke2811

Gimme


----------



## Duke2811

I want


----------



## Duke2811

One


----------



## Duke2811

Cmon man


----------



## Duke2811

Pic 7340


----------



## PSE 2374

Give me one please


----------



## vtec21

In again


----------



## bluestreaker

In ☝


----------



## bluestreaker

In✌


----------



## bluestreaker

In👌


----------



## bluestreaker

In☝+✌+☝


----------



## bluestreaker

Again for 👋


----------



## enemyofsilence

Put me in please. Thank you.


----------



## atennishu

me two


----------



## angus724

I'm in


----------



## Tony Bagnall

in for the last one !!!


----------



## wachudson

I'm in


----------



## elkscout

Yes I'm in


----------



## elkscout

I'm for 2


----------



## elkscout

In for 3


----------



## David Newman

Yep.


----------



## elkscout

In for 4


----------



## elkscout

And in for 5


----------



## MADZUKI

in before bed


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in again for Friday HBX


----------



## ehorvat888

I could really use a new sight


----------



## charlescrawford

I'm in


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## Bowtech_king

In again


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## wilde1

I'm in


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## dwagoner

would love to try one, im still rocking older handles..LOL TY TruBall


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## nhns4

Ttt


----------



## nhns4

2..


----------



## nhns4

3..


----------



## NorCal_Matt

In for that HBX, #1


----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## NorCal_Matt

HBX entry #2


----------



## nhns4

5..


----------



## NorCal_Matt

HBX entry #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

HBX entry #4


----------



## NorCal_Matt

HBX entry #5


----------



## Targettim

in 1


----------



## Targettim

in 2


----------



## Targettim

in 3


----------



## Targettim

in 4


----------



## Targettim

in 5


----------



## dcarm93

Put me in for the last one! Thanks truball!


----------



## tandin93

In again


----------



## ehorvat888

I'd love to shoot with this


----------



## Michael Knudsen

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Metric1

#1 for Saturday


----------



## Metric1

#2 for Saturday


----------



## Metric1

#3 for Saturday


----------



## Metric1

#4 for Saturday


----------



## Metric1

#5 for Saturday


----------



## PSE 2374

In again


----------



## triggerslap

HBX +1
I want to win


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Saturday 5


----------



## triggerslap

Hbx +2


----------



## triggerslap

Michigan Shooter


----------



## triggerslap

And one more to try to win a release


----------



## strikerII

Morning. I'm in for today.


----------



## strikerII

Another shot at an HBX.


----------



## AL1shooter

Evening. HBX #1


----------



## strikerII

In for #3.


----------



## AL1shooter

Evening. HBX #2


----------



## AL1shooter

Evening. HBX #3


----------



## AL1shooter

Evening. HBX #4


----------



## strikerII

In for another #4.


----------



## AL1shooter

Evening. HBX #5


----------



## strikerII

AL1shooter, Malaysia, welcome aboard! I'm in for #5!


----------



## fowl777

One


----------



## fowl777

Two


----------



## fowl777

Three


----------



## fowl777

Four


----------



## fowl777

Tree-fitty


----------



## 138104

Hbx


----------



## 138104

Hbx hbx


----------



## 138104

Hbx hbx hbx


----------



## 138104

Hbx hbx hbx hbx


----------



## 138104

Hbx hbx hbx hbx hbx


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win1


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win2


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win3


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win4


----------



## Kansas Kid

Win5


----------



## hazzard2222

Count me in


----------



## Monty Hem

Hello Friend,I am having lots of interest in these things,but I m not concern about this one,but I will advice u to visit this site,here you can find a lot of information related to your question,because this site is having much more informational data which u are searching for.......i hope..... here .....you will get your answer in a proper way..... 

-----------------------------

 Top Ten classified website


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hbx 1


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hbx2


----------



## LMacD

Saturday 1


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hbx3


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hbx4


----------



## NoDeerInIowa




----------



## cordini

Saturday #1


----------



## cordini

Saturday #2


----------



## cordini

Saturday #3


----------



## cordini

Saturday #4


----------



## cordini

Saturday #5


----------



## BurdDawg1

Would love to win a HBX


----------



## ryan391

saturday


----------



## APA Buck

number 1 for today thanks


----------



## APA Buck

#2 for today


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in for today #3


----------



## APA Buck

In for #4 today. Anybody know where you can see who has been picked


----------



## APA Buck

#5 for the day Thanks


----------



## Probe 97

In for today, #1. Thought the winner was going to be picked yesterday.


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Saturday 1


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Saturday 2


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Saturday 3


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Saturday 4


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Saturday 5


----------



## Probe 97

#2 for the day


----------



## Probe 97

#3 for the day


----------



## Probe 97

#4 for the day.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Saturday 1


----------



## Ryjax

In1


----------



## Probe 97

#5 for the day, when is the drawing now any info?


----------



## KimberTac1911

Saturday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Saturday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Saturday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Saturday 5


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## Kellg79

Only a couple days until you can get your own free HBX!!! Just comment to enter!


----------



## josephbragg31

I'm in#1


----------



## kc hay seed

in trying to win #1


----------



## kc hay seed

in trying to win #2


----------



## kc hay seed

in trying to win #3


----------



## josephbragg31

Kellg79 said:


> Only a couple days until you can get your own free HBX!!! Just comment to enter!


Pm me on the hbc I haven't herd anything yet 


josephbragg31 said:


> I'm in#1


----------



## kc hay seed

in trying to win#4


----------



## kc hay seed

in really wanting to win#5


----------



## MOvenatic

In again.


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday 1


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday 2


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday 3


----------



## Brawler1588

First for the day


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## graydw

I'm IN!


----------



## bluestreaker

Saturday 1


----------



## bluestreaker

Saturday 2


----------



## bluestreaker

Saturday 3


----------



## bluestreaker

Saturday 4


----------



## bluestreaker

Saturday 5 all in for today


----------



## cc122368

#1 For Sat.


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#3 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today hope I win one of these great releases.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 Today.


----------



## MADZUKI

Up top !


----------



## kam23.olsen

Hbx hype!


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

I'm in


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

And again


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

Once more


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

Just for good measure


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday 4


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

And that's it for today


----------



## rich_cardoso

I in


----------



## Rattleman

Something I would like to try


----------



## vtec21

In again


----------



## npkeith

Woohoo! Sounds good to me!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2....


----------



## @redfletches

Never shot a BT looks really cool! I'm in THANKS!


----------



## Todd Wylie

pick me pick me


----------



## cjbuck33

I'm in


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## murphy31

One


----------



## murphy31

Two


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 for today


----------



## murphy31

Three


----------



## murphy31

Four


----------



## murphy31

Five


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## ryan391

saturday 2


----------



## josephbragg31

In agsin#3


----------



## josephbragg31

And again#4


----------



## josephbragg31

Again #5


----------



## npkeith

Hmm. I see your points - this is 2


----------



## npkeith

This is post number 3


----------



## npkeith

This is post number 4


----------



## npkeith

And here is number 5


----------



## wilde1

number 1


----------



## ricksmathew

Saturday #1


----------



## Suock

In again.


----------



## Smokeymtnbow

Still trying to win one....


----------



## Icehog1990

im in


----------



## henryc

#1 in


----------



## henryc

#2in


----------



## henryc

#3 in


----------



## henryc

#4 in


----------



## henryc

#5.


----------



## ElDuderino

In-Saturday #1


----------



## ElDuderino

In-Saturday #2


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In again


----------



## ElDuderino

In-Saturday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In-Saturday #4


----------



## ElDuderino

In-Saturday #5


----------



## POOREBOY

back in


----------



## JMW55

Yea please


----------



## JMW55

Would be nice


----------



## djanderson80

Just 1 today


----------



## cottonstalk

In for Sat #1


----------



## cottonstalk

Sat #2


----------



## cottonstalk

Sat #3


----------



## cottonstalk

Sat #4


----------



## cottonstalk

Sat #5


----------



## kruizenga1985

Could use this


----------



## cstanley

In it to win it.


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday 1.


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday 2.


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday 3.


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday 4.


----------



## greatthosu

Saturday 5.


----------



## wachudson

I'm in


----------



## souwest hunter

pick me please


----------



## ryan391

saturday 3


----------



## thwacker

in................. 1st


----------



## dsartell

In for Saturday 1


----------



## dsartell

In for saturday


----------



## dsartell

In again for saturday


----------



## Targettim

in 1


----------



## Targettim

in 2


----------



## Targettim

in 3


----------



## Targettim

in 4


----------



## Targettim

in 5


----------



## pabuck

Who won yesterday?


----------



## Brawler1588

In for another


----------



## WhitBri

Saturday last


----------



## ryan391

Four


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

#1 In for great release


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday 1


----------



## erichs

I'm in. Thanks for the chance


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Saturday 5


----------



## MADZUKI

Evening bump


----------



## Muleyman27

1 sat


----------



## Muleyman27

2 sat


----------



## Muleyman27

3 sat


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

#2 In for great release


----------



## Muleyman27

4 sat


----------



## Muleyman27

5 sat


----------



## 4X4HD

Sat1


----------



## 4X4HD

Sat2


----------



## 4X4HD

Sat3


----------



## 4X4HD

Sat4


----------



## 4X4HD

Sat5


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

#3 in for great release


----------



## Brawler1588

Last one for today


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

In2


----------



## Tincup61

In3


----------



## Tincup61

In4


----------



## thwacker

in............2 great release


----------



## Tincup61

In5


----------



## Metric1

#1 for Sunday


----------



## Metric1

#2 for Sunday


----------



## Metric1

#3 for Sunday


----------



## Metric1

#4 for Sunday


----------



## Metric1

#5 for Sunday


----------



## pabuck

Saturday #2


----------



## servingspinner

Sat #1 thanks!


----------



## servingspinner

Sat #2 thanks!


----------



## lucasm

sat again


----------



## shooter jon

Yup


----------



## danderson708

One in


----------



## MN_walker

ok for today


----------



## danderson708

Two in


----------



## stantonl33

In 1!


----------



## stantonl33

In 2!


----------



## stantonl33

In3!


----------



## danderson708

Three


----------



## danderson708

Four


----------



## stantonl33

In 4!


----------



## stantonl33

In 5!


----------



## danderson708

Five


----------



## MNHUNTER23

one


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## enemyofsilence

In again. Thank you.


----------



## EugeneT1979

In for the win 2


----------



## MNHUNTER23

three


----------



## MNHUNTER23

four


----------



## MNHUNTER23

five


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it. Sat #1


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it. Sat #2


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it. Sat #3


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it. Sat #4


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it. Sat #5


----------



## veepge

Saturday 1


----------



## kam23.olsen

I want an HBX so baddddd


----------



## nhns4

Ttt


----------



## nhns4

2...


----------



## moscowJoe

In again


----------



## nhns4

3...


----------



## nhns4

4..


----------



## nhns4

5...


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

Enter me #1


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

Entry#2


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

and #3


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

#4 for the win?


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

#5 for the days entry


----------



## Rich63

one


----------



## Rich63

.2.


----------



## Rich63

three


----------



## Rich63

.4.


----------



## Rich63

five


----------



## Hunter187

Sunday #1


----------



## Hunter187

Sunday #2


----------



## MattR_WI

Only need one to win, so this is my 1 "hopefully lucky" entry... hope to win and thanks for the chance.


----------



## Hunter187

Sunday #3


----------



## Hunter187

Sunday #4


----------



## Hunter187

Sunday #5


----------



## wolbear

I had a TRU BALL release in the past, and kick myself in the butt all the time for getting rid of it! PLEASE send my a PM saying I have won a new one FREE and I'm back in the mix!!!!


----------



## JMW55

Count me in. Have only heard great things about the HBX


----------



## JMW55

Tru ball does it again


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

#4 In for great release...


----------



## MINAKJINGGO

#5 In for great release...


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## Kellg79

One more day!


----------



## Dead Eye D

:wink:


----------



## bear buster

Sunday #1


----------



## bear buster

Sunday #2


----------



## bear buster

Sunday #3


----------



## APA Buck

In for today #1 Thanks


----------



## bear buster

Sunday #4


----------



## bear buster

Happy birthday to me Sunday #5 for the win


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in for #2 today thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #3 today thanks


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in thanks


----------



## strikerII

Morning shot for a new release. Thanks


----------



## strikerII

#2 for today.


----------



## strikerII

#3 at 7700.


----------



## strikerII

Time for #4.


----------



## strikerII

One more try for an HBX.


----------



## APA Buck

In for #5 today going out to the range to shoot a while thanks


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Sunday 5


----------



## MADZUKI

Up for T.R.U. Ball


----------



## multi-target

I'll try again


----------



## henryc

Hbx


----------



## LMacD

Sunday 1


----------



## henryc

Hbx 2


----------



## LMacD

Sunday 2


----------



## henryc

Gotta shoot one of these


----------



## henryc

hbx hbx


----------



## henryc

Last one


----------



## ryan391

Sunday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Sunday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Sunday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Sunday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Sunday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Sunday 5


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday1


----------



## PSE 2374

In please


----------



## David Newman

In again.


----------



## David Newman

#2 entry


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Sunday !!!!


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday2


----------



## Muleyman27

1 sun


----------



## Muleyman27

2 sun


----------



## Muleyman27

3 sun


----------



## Muleyman27

4 sun


----------



## vftcandy

Back in


----------



## vftcandy

Sunday 2


----------



## vftcandy

Sunday 3


----------



## npkeith

Sunday #1


----------



## Muleyman27

5 sun


----------



## npkeith

Sunday # 2


----------



## npkeith

Sunday #3


----------



## npkeith

Sunday #4


----------



## npkeith

Sunday #5


----------



## ricksmathew

Sunday #1


----------



## ricksmathew

Sunday #2


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Sunday 1


----------



## ricksmathew

Sunday #3


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Sunday 2


----------



## ricksmathew

Sunday #4


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Sunday 3


----------



## ricksmathew

Sunday #5


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Sunday 4


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Sunday 5


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## 4X4HD

One


----------



## 4X4HD

Two


----------



## 4X4HD

Three


----------



## 4X4HD

Four


----------



## 4X4HD

Five


----------



## graciedad04

In again


----------



## enemyofsilence

In again, please. Thank you.


----------



## hazzard2222

Count me in


----------



## cordini

Sunday #1


----------



## cordini

Sunday #2


----------



## cordini

Sunday #3


----------



## cordini

Sunday #4


----------



## cordini

Final try for Sunday


----------



## Brawler1588

First for the day


----------



## BillyRay

Sun-1


----------



## BillyRay

Sun-2


----------



## BillyRay

Sun-3


----------



## BillyRay

Sun-4


----------



## BillyRay

Sun-5


----------



## BurdDawg1

Sunday, HBX


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday3


----------



## rich_cardoso

I am in Sunday


----------



## kc hay seed

hoping for a sunday win #1


----------



## kc hay seed

for a sunday win #2


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#1.


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday4


----------



## kc hay seed

hoping for a Sunday win #3


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#2.


----------



## kc hay seed

hoping for a sunday win #4


----------



## kc hay seed

still hoping for a Sunday win with this #5 post!!!


----------



## Probe 97

In for 1


----------



## Probe 97

In for 2


----------



## Probe 97

In for 3, thought the winner was going to be picked on Friday??


----------



## Probe 97

In for 4


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#3.


----------



## Probe 97

In for 5, who knows when.....


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#4.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

#5.


----------



## pabuck

Sunday #1


----------



## hieule

In 1


----------



## hieule

In 2


----------



## hieule

In 3


----------



## hieule

In 4


----------



## hieule

In 5


----------



## Thepeopleshamer

I watched the video of REO showing how this release works when it was in the testing phase. I shoot almost exactly likenhebdoes since I can't afford a coach I watch his videos very closely . I would love a chance to run this release. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## PSE 2374

Put me in please


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## WhitBri

Sunday last


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

#1 I'm in for fun


----------



## josephbragg31

In again #1


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

#2 this just might do


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

#3 Yes! I'll play for free


----------



## samson99

in again


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

#4 just leave it at my door


----------



## josephbragg31

And again #2


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

#5 It will be a big surprise when it arrives


----------



## josephbragg31

And again #3


----------



## josephbragg31

And again#4


----------



## cc122368

#1 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#2 On this sweet looking release.


----------



## cc122368

#3 on this.


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 thanks.


----------



## josephbragg31

And again #5


----------



## thwacker

in.....3


----------



## Kansas Kid

In 1


----------



## Kansas Kid

In 2


----------



## Kansas Kid

In 3


----------



## Kansas Kid

In 4


----------



## Kansas Kid

In 5


----------



## Philprop

I'm in


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## dave-madden

im in


----------



## murphy31

.1.


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Ok, lets do this!


----------



## murphy31

tWo


----------



## murphy31

.3.


----------



## murphy31

fOur


----------



## murphy31

.5.


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #1


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #1


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #2


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #3


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #4


----------



## cottonstalk

Sun #5


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## Nickrick03

I'm in


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Sunday #1


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Sunday #2


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Sunday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #2


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #3


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #4


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Sunday #4


----------



## LMacD

Sunday 3


----------



## LMacD

Sunday 4


----------



## LMacD

Sunday 5


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Sunday #5


----------



## F/F 3Der

Thanks In


----------



## shooter jon

Again


----------



## MNHUNTER23

in again


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## MNHUNTER23

three


----------



## MNHUNTER23

four


----------



## MNHUNTER23

five


----------



## nastybynature

Yup


----------



## nastybynature

Need a new release


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Brawler1588

In again Thanks


----------



## BurdDawg1

In for the HBX, Thanks


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Sunday entry #1


----------



## NorCal_Matt

HBX Sunday entry #2


----------



## pabuck

Sunday entry ✌


----------



## NorCal_Matt

HBX Sunday entry #3


----------



## NorCal_Matt

HBX Sunday entry #4


----------



## pabuck

Sunday entry III


----------



## pabuck

Hbx entry 1+1+1+1 = 4


----------



## pabuck

Last one for sunday. Missed the last drawing by 10 posts..


----------



## Targettim

in 1


----------



## Targettim

in 2


----------



## Targettim

in 3


----------



## Targettim

in 4


----------



## Targettim

gotta win with this! 5


----------



## monaro

in for this


----------



## monaro

looking forward to shooting this


----------



## cjbuck33

I'm in


----------



## cjbuck33

Gonna get it


----------



## Blackout CE

im in thanks


----------



## koheni

Beautiful upgrade for me.


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in......



Tim


----------



## danderson708

Sunday


----------



## danderson708

#two


----------



## danderson708

Three


----------



## danderson708

Four


----------



## danderson708

Five


----------



## Taco_seasoning

In today


----------



## dls0418

In again


----------



## Gregc291

In.


----------



## rokster

In it for the final time.. holding thumbs !


----------



## Flatliner396

HBX-1 fingers crossed


----------



## Deermats

In won


----------



## Deermats

In too


----------



## bluestreaker

In #1


----------



## Deermats

In three


----------



## bluestreaker

In #2


----------



## Deermats

In for


----------



## Deermats

In 5


----------



## bluestreaker

In for #3


----------



## bluestreaker

In #4


----------



## bluestreaker

In #5 & done for Sunday


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Sunday #1


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Three


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five


----------



## MADZUKI

Up again


----------



## dave-madden

I am in


----------



## PSE 2374

I'm in again


----------



## MADZUKI

one more


----------



## wachudson

I'm in


----------



## MADZUKI

I lied 2 more


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## ryan391

I want one


----------



## CHILLX#1

First


----------



## CHILLX#1

Second


----------



## CHILLX#1

Third


----------



## CHILLX#1

Fourth


----------



## CHILLX#1

Fifth


----------



## enemyofsilence

In again. Please. Thank you.


----------



## Jgarv6

In it to win it thanks!


----------



## stantonl33

In for Sunday


----------



## kballer1

Im in. Thanks.


----------



## raptor16

Maybe I'll get lucky haha


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

In2


----------



## Tincup61

In3


----------



## Tincup61

In4


----------



## Tincup61

In5


----------



## Thumbs

I'm in, Id like to try one
Thumbs


----------



## dave-madden

im in


----------



## Thepeopleshamer

In again


----------



## Thepeopleshamer

Third


----------



## Thepeopleshamer

Fourth


----------



## Thepeopleshamer

Fifth


----------



## Freezer Meat

T.R.U. Ball is all I shoot with.


----------



## Mestang99

Thank you and I cannot wait to try one of these bad boys out


----------



## rmarlatt4

In!!!


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## nhns4

111


----------



## nhns4

222


----------



## nhns4

333


----------



## nhns4

444


----------



## nhns4

555


----------



## Freezer Meat

Always need more than 1


----------



## Fafnir

Sunday number 1.


----------



## Fafnir

Sunday number two.


----------



## Fafnir

Sunday number three.


----------



## Fafnir

Sunday number four.


----------



## Fafnir

Sunday number five.


----------



## elkscout

##1 for sun


----------



## elkscout

#2 for sun


----------



## elkscout

#3 for sun


----------



## elkscout

4 for sun


----------



## elkscout

#5 for sun


----------



## wv hoyt man

IN again.


----------



## craigwestover38

My turn


----------



## veepge

Sunday


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in it baby!!


----------



## skiisme753

In for it


----------



## skiisme753

In again


----------



## skiisme753

Three


----------



## skiisme753

Four


----------



## skiisme753

Five


----------



## Jezza

truball FTW!


----------



## Rich63

one


----------



## Rich63

two


----------



## GrimReaper365

Im in


----------



## goliath

one


----------



## goliath

two


----------



## goliath

three


----------



## goliath

four


----------



## Rich63

three


----------



## Rich63

four


----------



## goliath

five


----------



## Rich63

five


----------



## cordini

Back to work....#1


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Get back to it Cord.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

This one is mine.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

3 for Monday.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Four


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Five


----------



## Keelermk

#one


----------



## Keelermk

#two


----------



## cwade3085

im in


----------



## Keelermk

#three


----------



## Keelermk

#four


----------



## Keelermk

#five


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 1


----------



## Kellg79

Today is theist day! We will be posting the winner a little later today so keep getting your votes I and check out our videos on YouTube on this revolutionary release, The HBX!!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Monday 5


----------



## muro9919

monday1


----------



## muro9919

monday2


----------



## muro9919

monday3


----------



## muro9919

monday4


----------



## muro9919

monday5


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Monday 5


----------



## PSE 2374

I am in please


----------



## MADZUKI

Good morning and good luck to all


----------



## MADZUKI

Thanks T.R.U. Ball


----------



## Flying Whale

HBX, will you be mine. I surely hope so #1


----------



## Flying Whale

HBX, will you be mine. I surely hope so #2


----------



## Flying Whale

HBX, will you be mine. I surely hope so #3


----------



## Flying Whale

HBX, will you be mine. I surely hope so #4


----------



## slimshooter

I'm in


----------



## Flying Whale

HBX, will you be mine. I surely hope so #5


----------



## slimshooter

me #2


----------



## slimshooter

want one #3


----------



## slimshooter

me #4


----------



## slimshooter

need one #5


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## vitog

I'm in.


----------



## strikerII

Morning shot for a new release. Thanks


----------



## strikerII

I'm in for #2.


----------



## strikerII

It's #3 for me.


----------



## strikerII

One more for #4.


----------



## strikerII

One more shot for #5.


----------



## henryc

In with one


----------



## henryc

In with 2


----------



## henryc

Three


----------



## P&Yonly

In for Monday #1


----------



## .BuckHunt.

I'll play


----------



## henryc

Four


----------



## henryc

Five


----------



## P&Yonly

Monday #2


----------



## cordini

Monday #2


----------



## cordini

Monday #3


----------



## cordini

Monday #4


----------



## cordini

Last try for Monday


----------



## POOREBOY

morning


----------



## cottonstalk

mon #1


----------



## cottonstalk

mon #2


----------



## cottonstalk

mon #3


----------



## cottonstalk

mon #4


----------



## cottonstalk

mon #5


----------



## thwacker

in.........4...............I need this


----------



## ricksmathew

Monday #1


----------



## ricksmathew

Monday #2


----------



## ricksmathew

Monday #3


----------



## ricksmathew

Monday #4


----------



## ricksmathew

Monday #5


----------



## LMacD

Manic monday 1


----------



## ryan391

Monday1


----------



## LMacD

Monday 2


----------



## Muleyman27

1 mon


----------



## Muleyman27

2 mon


----------



## Muleyman27

3 mon


----------



## AL1shooter

27/7/2015 First attempt


----------



## AL1shooter

27/7/2015 Second attempt


----------



## cc122368

#1 Today.


----------



## Muleyman27

4 mon


----------



## cc122368

Here's #2.


----------



## AL1shooter

27/7/2015 Third attempt


----------



## cc122368

And #3 Today.


----------



## Muleyman27

5 mon


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## AL1shooter

27/7/2015 Fourth attempt


----------



## cc122368

And last #5 today.


----------



## AL1shooter

27/7/2015 Fifth attempt


----------



## Joebert

In on Monday


----------



## BurdDawg1

In for the HBX, Thanks


----------



## BurdDawg1

In again for HBX


----------



## WhitBri

Monday1


----------



## WhitBri

Monday2


----------



## WhitBri

Monday3


----------



## bear buster

Monday #1


----------



## bear buster

Monday #2


----------



## bear buster

Monday #3


----------



## bear buster

Monday #4


----------



## bear buster

Monday #5


----------



## Kellg79

We will announce the winner soon!


----------



## Beretta92

Entered


----------



## rdaigle87

in for the HBX


----------



## rdaigle87

Hbx #2


----------



## rdaigle87

Hbx #3


----------



## rdaigle87

Hbx #4


----------



## rdaigle87

HBX Final!


----------



## JMW55

Lets try again


----------



## JMW55

And again


----------



## WhitBri

Monday4


----------



## WhitBri

Last one for the hbx


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Monday 1


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Monday 2


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Monday 3


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Monday 4


----------



## servingspinner

I'm in for Monday #1!


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Monday 5


----------



## servingspinner

Any one had one of the HBX in there hands yet! Need to know what size to order?


----------



## Casey.radel

Monday #1 Hbx


----------



## Casey.radel

Monday #2 HBX


----------



## Casey.radel

Monday #3 HBX


----------



## Casey.radel

Monday #4 HBX


----------



## NateUK

Monday #1


----------



## LMacD

Monday 3


----------



## NateUK

Monday #2


----------



## NateUK

Monday #3


----------



## NateUK

Monday #4


----------



## Casey.radel

Monday #5 HBX


----------



## NateUK

Monday #5


----------



## jrandres

Put me in, I would love the HBX


----------



## APA Buck

in for # 1 Today Thanks,


----------



## veepge

Monday 1


----------



## jrandres

I would love to try this


----------



## GOBLE4ME

in for Monday !!!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

1...


----------



## chacam

I'm in


----------



## Probe 97

In for 1


----------



## Probe 97

In for 2.


----------



## Probe 97

In for 3


----------



## triggerslap

Hbx 1


----------



## Probe 97

In for 4


----------



## triggerslap

In to win


----------



## Probe 97

In for the last one!


----------



## triggerslap

HBX winner right here, pick me


----------



## triggerslap

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## jrandres

Put me down for my 3rd today


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## lawyer1333

In.


----------



## lawyer1333

In..


----------



## lawyer1333

In...


----------



## lawyer1333

In....


----------



## npkeith

Monday 1


----------



## lawyer1333

In.....


----------



## npkeith

Monday 2


----------



## npkeith

Monday3


----------



## npkeith

Monday 4


----------



## npkeith

Monday 5


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

2...


----------



## Brawler1588

First one for Monday


----------



## archeryaddict7

in...


----------



## archeryaddict7

2...


----------



## archeryaddict7

3...


----------



## danderson708

Monday in #1


----------



## danderson708

Two


----------



## danderson708

Three


----------



## danderson708

Four


----------



## danderson708

Five


----------



## murphy31

.1.


----------



## murphy31

.2.


----------



## murphy31

.3.


----------



## murphy31

.4.


----------



## murphy31

.5.


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

3...


----------



## 4X4HD

Mon1


----------



## 4X4HD

Mon2


----------



## 4X4HD

Mon3


----------



## 4X4HD

Mon4


----------



## 4X4HD

Mon5


----------



## wv hoyt man

in again.


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in


----------



## stantonl33

In #1


----------



## stantonl33

In #2


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

4...


----------



## stantonl33

In #3


----------



## stantonl33

In #4


----------



## stantonl33

In #5


----------



## josephbragg31

In again#1


----------



## AUbowhunter09

monday#1


----------



## josephbragg31

In again#2


----------



## josephbragg31

And again#3


----------



## josephbragg31

And again #4


----------



## josephbragg31

Last #5


----------



## Brawler1588

#2 would love to try it


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Mon #1


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Mon #2


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Mon #3


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Mon #4


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Mon #5


----------



## bluestreaker

In #1


----------



## bluestreaker

In #2


----------



## bluestreaker

In #3


----------



## bluestreaker

In #4


----------



## bluestreaker

And #5. All in for Monday, thanks!


----------



## Metric1

#1 for Monday


----------



## Metric1

#2 for Monday


----------



## Metric1

#3 for Monday


----------



## Metric1

#4 for Monday


----------



## Metric1

#5 for Monday


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Monday #2


----------



## South Man

back again


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Monday #3


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Monday #4


----------



## jrandres

Put me down for my #4


----------



## bowtechlx

please count me in.


----------



## Todd Wylie

i'm in


----------



## Kansas Kid

One


----------



## Kansas Kid

Two


----------



## Kansas Kid

Three


----------



## Kansas Kid

Four


----------



## Kansas Kid

Five


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp

5...


----------



## LMacD

Monday 4


----------



## LMacD

Monday 5


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 3


----------



## Sbay

In for Monday


----------



## wilde1

number 1


----------



## wilde1

number 2


----------



## wilde1

number 3


----------



## wilde1

four


----------



## wilde1

and five


----------



## ABTABB

I'm in.!


----------



## Bowtech_king

In again


----------



## iabowhunter86

throw me in again


----------



## wv hoyt man

Up for another try.


----------



## jrandres

Whos gonna take this home?


----------



## jems

Love one

Jems


----------



## bowtechlx

back with fingers crossed


----------



## Kellg79

Congratulations to MNHUNTER23 on winning an HBX! Thank you to everyone for entering and you can order yours now at your favorite dealer! Don't forget to check out our YouTube page for more information or give us a call!


----------



## ROB111

Would love one


----------



## dave-madden

I'm in. Just have to buy instead of winning


----------



## AK&HIboy

Hbx!!!!!!!!


----------



## POOREBOY

in agian


----------



## APA Buck

In to win thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In again Thanks


----------



## Suock

In Again


----------



## ElDuderino

In - Monday #1


----------



## naturalsteel

It's over! MNHUNTER23 won the release. Congrats!


----------



## jrandres

Congrats MNHUNTER23!!!!!


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Monday 5


----------



## sky hunter

in again


----------



## Acts 4:12

I'm in for the HBX!!!


----------



## slayer73

I have been looking at getting a BT release for awhile. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## 138104

Hbx 1


----------



## 138104

Hbx 2


----------



## 138104

Hbx 3


----------



## 138104

Hbx 4


----------



## 138104

Hbx 5


----------



## 138104

Guess I should have checked before posting...lol!

Congrats to all the winners and a BIG THANK YOU to Truball for the giveaways!


----------



## Gregc291

Hbx 1


----------



## Orange44ny

In! And thank you!


----------



## rich_cardoso

In all the way


----------



## askala

Hbx #1


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## Acts 4:12

Thanks for another great opportunity


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in


----------



## Acts 4:12

I'm in Please and Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## ryan391

Momday


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

Monday and in for the win


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

luck shoot my way


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

hoping for a nice release coming my way


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

Monday number 1


----------



## shooter jon

Mine


----------



## Joe van

i would love a new release i still love my ht3


----------



## sean1

I'm in on Monday 1


----------



## sean1

Monday 2


----------



## hieule

iN 1


----------



## Air_Raid

Thanks again


----------



## djanderson80

111


----------



## djanderson80

222


----------



## djanderson80

333


----------



## djanderson80

444


----------



## djanderson80

555


----------



## btgold

777


----------



## bpb32

I want one!!!


----------



## hieule

In 2


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

Monday number 2


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

Monday number 3


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

Monday number 4


----------



## HISCRAMENESS

Monday number 5


----------



## MNHUNTER23

one


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## MNHUNTER23

three


----------



## hieule

iN 3


----------



## MNHUNTER23

four


----------



## MNHUNTER23

five


----------



## hieule

In 4


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## asa_low12

Me FTW


----------



## gfletch

Me too once


----------



## ar1220

Had one in my hand at cullman...would like to have one for my own


----------



## hieule

In 5


----------



## bowtechlx

in again


----------



## sean1

Monday 3


----------



## sean1

Monday 4
This looks like a great release


----------



## sean1

And Monday 5

Great giveaway


----------



## BillyRay

Mon1


----------



## BillyRay

Mon2


----------



## BillyRay

Mon3


----------



## BillyRay

Mon4


----------



## BillyRay

Mon5


----------



## bowtechlx

again


----------



## elkhnter810

Monday 1


----------



## elkhnter810

Monday 2


----------



## elkhnter810

Monday 3


----------



## elkhnter810

Monday 4


----------



## elkhnter810

Monday 5


----------



## BigBuckDown!

sign me up!


----------



## Blackout CE

im in again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tuesday 1


----------



## NoDeerInIowa




----------



## NoDeerInIowa




----------



## NoDeerInIowa




----------



## NoDeerInIowa




----------



## cordini

Tuesday #1


----------



## cordini

Tuesday #2


----------



## cordini

Tuesday #3


----------



## cordini

Tuesday #4


----------



## cordini

Tuesday #5


----------



## kam23.olsen

In for HBX!


----------



## kam23.olsen

In again!


----------



## kam23.olsen

And againnnn cuz I want one really bad


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Tuesday 5


----------



## Autumnrider

I'm in --- thanks


----------



## pabuck

Tuesday #1


----------



## pabuck

Tuesday #2


----------



## pabuck

Tuesday entry #3


----------



## pabuck

Follow #3 with #4


----------



## pabuck

And finally #5, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## zilla24

Top of the morning


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tuesday 5


----------



## thwacker

In to win....................5


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

tuesday 1


----------



## cjbuck33

I do


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Tuesday 2


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Tuesday 3


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Tuesday 4


----------



## cottonstalk

T #1


----------



## cottonstalk

T #2


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for a chance.


----------



## cottonstalk

T #3


----------



## PSE 2374

In please


----------



## cottonstalk

T #4


----------



## cottonstalk

T #5


----------



## APA Buck

In to win Thanks # 1 for 7-28-15


----------



## APA Buck

In again for Tuesday Thanks


----------



## ryan391

tues 1


----------



## rdaigle87

Tuesday!!!


----------



## rdaigle87

Tuesday for 2


----------



## rdaigle87

Tuesday for 3


----------



## rdaigle87

Tuesday for 4


----------



## ryan391

tues2


----------



## rdaigle87

Tuesday Final


----------



## danderson708

Tuesday in 1


----------



## danderson708

Hbx 2


----------



## danderson708

3rd in


----------



## danderson708

Fourth


----------



## danderson708

Last


----------



## LMacD

Tuesday 1


----------



## LMacD

Tuesday 2


----------



## KMiller

Count me in!


----------



## vtec21

Tuesdays 1st


----------



## svernatter

In again


----------



## South Man

back in


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday #1


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday #2


----------



## cc122368

#1 For me today. I have only shot BT in my dealers a few times but just picked up a Fulkrum on a trade and wow. I got it yesterday pulled it out of the package and was pounding the bulls eye with it. I love it it was real smooth and went off crisp think this will be my new hunting release but sure would love to try out the HBX now knowing how nice these are.


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday #3


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#3 Today.


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday #4


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today for me.


----------



## bear buster

Tuesday #5


----------



## cc122368

And #5.


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## AUbowhunter09

wed #1


----------



## Muleyman27

1 mon


----------



## vftcandy

Tues 1


----------



## vftcandy

Tues 2


----------



## KC_WhiteTails

Put me in!


----------



## stantonl33

Tuesday #1


----------



## stantonl33

Tuesday #2


----------



## jcondis

Fantastic! Thank you guys.


----------



## stantonl33

Tuesday #3


----------



## stantonl33

Tuesday #4


----------



## stantonl33

Tuesday #5


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Tuesday 1


----------



## 4X4HD

Tues.


----------



## 4X4HD

Tues..


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Tuesday 2


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Tuesday 3


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Tuesday 4


----------



## Hawkins305

I'm in and thank you for the chance. Looks like something I'm going try out for sure.


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Tuesday 5


----------



## AUbowhunter09

wed #2


----------



## AUbowhunter09

wed #3


----------



## 4X4HD

Tues...


----------



## AUbowhunter09

wed #4


----------



## 4X4HD

Tues....


----------



## AUbowhunter09

wed #5


----------



## 4X4HD

Tues.....


----------



## strikerII

Morning shot for a new release. Thanks


----------



## strikerII

#2 for Tuesday.


----------



## strikerII

It's #3.


----------



## strikerII

One more for #4.


----------



## strikerII

#5 and goodbye for an HBX.


----------



## Muleyman27

2 tue


----------



## Muleyman27

3 tue


----------



## luckycharlie

Tues # 1


----------



## cshs

sign me up


----------



## cshs

2x please


----------



## cshs

3x please


----------



## cshs

4x please


----------



## servingspinner

I'm in fit a Tuesday HBX


----------



## cshs

5x please


----------



## ricksmathew

Tuesday #1


----------



## ricksmathew

Tuesday #2


----------



## ricksmathew

Tuesday #3


----------



## ricksmathew

Tuesday #4


----------



## ricksmathew

Tuesday #5


----------



## Zadigre

I've already ordered mine... should receive it shortly from Lancaster... 
but a second one would be great... it would make a very good gift or an excellent backup release!


----------



## F/F 3Der

in for today


----------



## Zadigre

second for today


----------



## murphy31

T
r
u


----------



## murphy31

B
a
l
l


----------



## murphy31

.3.


----------



## LMacD

Tuesday 3


----------



## LMacD

Tuesday 4


----------



## murphy31

Four


----------



## murphy31

#5.


----------



## Zadigre

third for today


----------



## Mestang99

Yay


----------



## josephbragg31

In#1


----------



## josephbragg31

In#2


----------



## josephbragg31

In#3


----------



## josephbragg31

And#4


----------



## legit

In it to win it. Tues. #1


----------



## josephbragg31

And last #5


----------



## legit

In it to win it. Tues. #2


----------



## legit

In it to win it. Tues. #3


----------



## legit

In it to win it. Tues. #4


----------



## legit

In it to win it. Tues. #5


----------



## JHENS87

:thumbs_up


----------



## kc hay seed

7/28/15 really would enjoy the release#1


----------



## kc hay seed

tuesday#2 really would enjoy winning the release!!!


----------



## kc hay seed

in for the win#3 on Tuesday!!


----------



## bluestreaker

In #1


----------



## BillyRay

Tue-1


----------



## bluestreaker

One more makes #2


----------



## BillyRay

Tue-2


----------



## bluestreaker

In #3


----------



## BillyRay

Tue-3


----------



## bluestreaker

Back with #4


----------



## BillyRay

Tue-4


----------



## kc hay seed

7/28/15 in for the win #4


----------



## bluestreaker

All in for Tuesday with #5
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## BillyRay

Tue-5


----------



## kc hay seed

7/28/15 the last time for today hoping i win the release!!!#5


----------



## Animal666

I'm in #1


----------



## Animal666

In #2


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

I'll play!


----------



## nhns4

It is over


----------



## Gunnerscoin

I'm in!


----------



## widow maker 223

nhns4 said:


> It is over


I thought it was over too.


----------



## carlosii

If its still on then count me in.


----------



## carlosii

Me me me


----------



## Rich63

In.


----------



## carlosii

I lost my HT so I need this one.


----------



## Rich63

ttt


----------



## carlosii

I should win cause I'm the oldest.


----------



## Rich63

three


----------



## carlosii

For the rest of you guys...how about a nice....FOOTBALL?


----------



## Rich63

four


----------



## Rich63

last one


----------



## jrandres

It is over guys!


----------



## jrandres

But you are more than welcome to ask the guys straight from Tru Ball any questions you may have on this new amazing release.


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in Thanks,


----------



## arrowblaster

jrandres said:


> It is over guys!


So who won them?


----------



## ryan391

good afternoon


----------



## octanevane

...


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Tuesday !!!!


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in


----------



## veepge

Congrats MNHUNTER23!!! Thanks for the chance Truball!!!
I'll be waiting for someone to forget their HBX at the range so I can try it out!
Just Kidding!


----------



## Todd Wylie

i want one bad


----------



## Acts 4:12

I could use one


----------



## Acts 4:12

Im in for the win


----------



## wilkinsonk

In for the win.


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

show me the release my friends


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

number 2 should doooooo


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

#3 will be lucky for me


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

post #4 and it will arrive at my door


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

reply #5 should be my big try


----------



## Acts 4:12

in it to win it!!!!


----------



## PSE 2374

In please


----------



## ozsamurai

glad of the opportunity.


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in


----------



## Ryjax

In again


----------



## Casey.radel

Tuesday #1


----------



## Casey.radel

Tuesday #2


----------



## Casey.radel

Tuesday #3


----------



## madsam66

In again. Been out of town.


----------



## Casey.radel

Tuesday #4


----------



## Casey.radel

Tuesday #5


----------



## lucasm

need a new one


----------



## nairb2580

001


----------



## nairb2580

002


----------



## nairb2580

003


----------



## servingspinner

Tuesdays #3 for the HBX!


----------



## nairb2580

004


----------



## nairb2580

005


----------



## Fafnir

Tuesday number one.


----------



## Fafnir

Tuesday number two.


----------



## Fafnir

Tuesday number three.


----------



## Fafnir

Tuesday number four.


----------



## vtec21

Tuesday 2nd


----------



## Fafnir

Tuesday number five.


----------



## Acts 4:12

Come Home My little HBX Release... Come Home


----------



## npkeith

Tuesday 1


----------



## npkeith

Tuesday 2


----------



## npkeith

Tuesday 3


----------



## npkeith

Tuesday 4


----------



## npkeith

Tuesday 5


----------



## Sbay

Tuesday in


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## ABTABB

In #1


----------



## Bullseye1

2nd time in July!


----------



## bowtechlx

in again


----------



## 360Jay

For the win baby


----------



## servingspinner

Tuesday #4 fit the HBX


----------



## enemyofsilence

This would be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Acts 4:12

This is a sweet deal. Thanks T.R.U. Ball


----------



## mitchell

Please count me in. Never won anything so I am due!!


----------



## vtec21

Tuesday 3rd


----------



## PSE 2374

In again please


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Tuesday 5


----------



## GreggWNY

Tuesday July 28, 2015 
9:13 PM EST


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## EPLC

I feel lucky


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I feel lucky


Two


----------



## vtec21

Tuesday 4th


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I feel lucky


Three


----------



## vtec21

And 5th


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I feel lucky


Four


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I feel lucky


Five


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

In 2


----------



## alpine

Put me in thanks


----------



## Tincup61

In3


----------



## Tincup61

In 4


----------



## Tincup61

In5


----------



## Ryjax

In again


----------



## babar

I want a shot. How do we find out if we win?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

babar said:


> I want a shot. How do we find out if we win?


They will post the winner in this thread on Friday.


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## MNHUNTER23

one


----------



## MNHUNTER23

two


----------



## MNHUNTER23

three


----------



## MNHUNTER23

four


----------



## MNHUNTER23

five


----------



## hieule

In 1


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in for the HBX, I'll take a medium


----------



## JMW55

I'm in for today 1


----------



## JMW55

Would love one.


----------



## JMW55

One more time


----------



## tdn0602

In, would love to get my hand on the abyss.


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## Texmex03

Count me in!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Wednesday 1


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Two


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

....


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i;m in.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

[emoji616]


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## cordini

Hump Day #1


----------



## cordini

Hump Day #2


----------



## cordini

Hump Day #3


----------



## cordini

Hump Day #4


----------



## cordini

Hump Day #5


----------



## hieule

In 2


----------



## hieule

iN 3


----------



## hieule

iN 4


----------



## hieule

iN 5


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Wednesday 5


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it. Wed #1


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it. Wed #2


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it. Wed #3


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it. Wed #4


----------



## legit

I'm in it to win it. Wed #5


----------



## itstoolate

i am in 

1


----------



## itstoolate

i am in 

2


----------



## itstoolate

i am in 

3


----------



## pabuck

Wednesday entry #1


----------



## pabuck

This is lucky #2 for Wednesday.


----------



## pabuck

#3 is in.


----------



## pabuck

#4 is in


----------



## zilla24

I'm in


----------



## pabuck

Last but not least, #5 is in


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 1


----------



## PSE 2374

I'm in again please


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Wednesday 5


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## widow maker 223

In5


----------



## Purka

Man I would like a HBX.


----------



## Icey_Cold

I'd love one to!

Thanks


----------



## ryan391

wed 1


----------



## cottonstalk

In for 1


----------



## cottonstalk

In for 2


----------



## cottonstalk

In for 3


----------



## cshs

in for one


----------



## cshs

2 for the show


----------



## cshs

3 to get ready


----------



## cshs

4 for the ???


----------



## cshs

5 for me please


----------



## cottonstalk

In for 4


----------



## cottonstalk

in for 5


----------



## Probe 97

1 for the day


----------



## Probe 97

2 for the day


----------



## Probe 97

3 for the day


----------



## Probe 97

4 for the day


----------



## Probe 97

5 for the day


----------



## strikerII

Morning shot for a new release. Thanks


----------



## strikerII

#2 for today.


----------



## strikerII

#3 for an HBX.


----------



## strikerII

Another shot.


----------



## strikerII

#5. Thanks again.


----------



## servingspinner

Wednesday #1


----------



## ricksmathew

Wednesday #1


----------



## ricksmathew

Wednesday #2


----------



## rdaigle87

Wednesday 1


----------



## bobnikon

Why not?


----------



## ricksmathew

Wednesday #3


----------



## cc122368

#1 Today on a release I really want to try after trying the Fulkrum.


----------



## servingspinner

Wednesday #2 for the HBX


----------



## ricksmathew

Wednesday #4


----------



## ricksmathew

Wednesday #5


----------



## nastybynature

Again


----------



## ryan391

wed 2


----------



## Muleyman27

1 wed


----------



## Muleyman27

2 wed


----------



## Muleyman27

3 wed


----------



## Muleyman27

4 wed


----------



## rdaigle87

Wednesday 2


----------



## rdaigle87

Wednesday 3


----------



## rdaigle87

Wednesday 4


----------



## rdaigle87

Wednesday 5


----------



## goliath

one


----------



## goliath

two


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for wednesday !!!!


----------



## goliath

three


----------



## goliath

four


----------



## Icey_Cold

Wanted to say that I had a medium HBC, bought a small one. Perfect size!


----------



## Icey_Cold

three


----------



## goliath

five


----------



## Icey_Cold

four


----------



## Icey_Cold

five


----------



## LMacD

First for Wednesday


----------



## LMacD

Second for Wednesday


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Wednesday 1


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Wednesday 2


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Wednesday 3


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Wednesday 4


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Wednesday 5


----------



## LMacD

Third for Wednesday


----------



## LMacD

Wednesday 4


----------



## ThunderEagle

I think I need an entry for this week.


----------



## npkeith

Wednesday 1


----------



## npkeith

Wednesday 2


----------



## npkeith

Wednesday 3


----------



## npkeith

Wednesday 4


----------



## npkeith

Wednesday 5


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.:wink:


----------



## cc122368

And #3.


----------



## Rich63

one


----------



## Rich63

two


----------



## Rich63

three


----------



## Rich63

four


----------



## Rich63

five


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## AUbowhunter09

wed #1


----------



## cjhpsu

Count me in


----------



## AUbowhunter09

wed #2


----------



## Suock

in again


----------



## 2Lmaker

Im in


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in!


----------



## Bundukicentral

yes please?


----------



## LMacD

Wed 5


----------



## sixstringer4528

One


----------



## sixstringer4528

In number 2


----------



## sixstringer4528

Im in for 3


----------



## sixstringer4528

Four


----------



## BillyRay

Wed-1


----------



## sixstringer4528

And five


----------



## BillyRay

Wed-2


----------



## BillyRay

Wed-3


----------



## bowtechlx

in again


----------



## BillyRay

Wed-4


----------



## BillyRay

Wed-5


----------



## Ryjax

In!


----------



## THE ELKMAN

I LOVE my HBC, so I am super stoked to get...... IN!!!


----------



## carlosii

I'm back again...when does this end?


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## stantonl33

In Wednesday !


----------



## stantonl33

In Wednesday !!


----------



## stantonl33

In Wednesday !!!


----------



## stantonl33

In Wednesday !!!!


----------



## stantonl33

In Wednesday !!!!!


----------



## Fafnir

Wednesday number one.


----------



## Fafnir

Wednesday number two.


----------



## Fafnir

Wednesday number three.


----------



## Fafnir

Wednesday number four.


----------



## Fafnir

Wednesday number five.


----------



## Kansas Kid

One


----------



## Kansas Kid

Two


----------



## Kansas Kid

Three


----------



## Kansas Kid

Four


----------



## Kansas Kid

Five


----------



## AUbowhunter09

wed #3


----------



## jrandres

Its over guys!


----------



## murphy31

.1.


----------



## murphy31

.2.


----------



## murphy31

.3.


----------



## murphy31

.4.


----------



## murphy31

.5.


----------



## APA Buck

In first time today


----------



## APA Buck

#2 foe the day Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #3 today Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #4 today thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for the last time today thanks


----------



## naturalsteel

Contest was over yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josephbragg31

In today#1


----------



## danderson708

1st today


----------



## danderson708

2nd


----------



## kc hay seed

in for today#1


----------



## 4X4HD

In.


----------



## kc hay seed

in for today #2


----------



## 4X4HD

In..


----------



## kc hay seed

in for today #3


----------



## 4X4HD

In...


----------



## kc hay seed

in for today #4


----------



## 4X4HD

In....


----------



## kc hay seed

and last but not least with #5


----------



## 4X4HD

In.....


----------



## nwiles

In it again


----------



## Tom1953

Back home, waiting for the good news i won a Truball HBX release!


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Wednesday 1


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Wednesday 2


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Wednesday 3


----------



## Acts 4:12

HBX for me Please


----------



## Acts 4:12

Im in thank you


----------



## veepge

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations to MNHUNTER23 on winning an HBX! Thank you to everyone for entering and you can order yours now at your favorite dealer! Don't forget to check out our YouTube page for more information or give us a call!
> View attachment 2553346


Yay!


----------



## Metzkitz

ttt I need it


----------



## archer619

Count me in!!!


----------



## Acts 4:12

HBX PPPllllleeeeeeaaaaaassssseeee!!!!!


----------



## Acts 4:12

I really really could use one these.


----------



## Wing Man

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## new360

Wednesday 1


----------



## new360

Wednesday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Wednesday 5


----------



## Brodilud

Would go great with my new No Cam bow i just bought!


----------



## Jaliv92

What's really going on?


----------



## Metric1

No idea


----------



## Knittel17

In #1


----------



## Knittel17

In #2


----------



## Knittel17

In #3


----------



## Knittel17

In #4


----------



## naturalsteel

Jaliv92 said:


> What's really going on?


Contest is Over!Picked the winner yesterday.


----------



## Knittel17

In #5


----------



## Jaliv92

........


----------



## dparadowski

I'm in


----------



## Jaliv92

naturalsteel said:


> Contest is Over!Picked the winner yesterday.


The story of my life.


----------



## lucasm

in again


----------



## MNHUNTER23

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations to MNHUNTER23 on winning an HBX! Thank you to everyone for entering and you can order yours now at your favorite dealer! Don't forget to check out our YouTube page for more information or give us a call!
> View attachment 2553346


I didn't even know I was the winner until today. I was still putting in more entries thinking this Friday was the end of the contest. Guess I should have been sifting back through all the posts.


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## Todd Wylie

in again. not like I'll ever win


----------



## bluestreaker

So I guess it's over, but...
In 1x


----------



## bluestreaker

In 2x


----------



## bluestreaker

In 3x


----------



## bluestreaker

In 4x


----------



## bluestreaker

In 5x before the lock down and congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## hoytfeller

shoot me in!!!!


----------



## hoytfeller

I want one.


----------



## hoytfeller

im in again


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 Today.


----------



## hoytfeller

hope i win


----------



## Casey.radel

Wednesday #1


----------



## hoytfeller

fives the limit


----------



## Casey.radel

Wednesday #2


----------



## Casey.radel

Wednesday #3


----------



## Casey.radel

Wednesday #4


----------



## Casey.radel

Wednesday #5


----------



## bfoller

I'm in too...


----------



## djanderson80

One


----------



## djanderson80

Two


----------



## djanderson80

Three


----------



## djanderson80

Four


----------



## Acts 4:12

Im hoping that I sure win this release


----------



## djanderson80

Five


----------



## YankeeRebel

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Bowsting

Yes, I'm in. Thank You


----------



## hieule

In 1


----------



## hieule

In 2


----------



## murphy31

T
r
u


----------



## murphy31

B
a
l
l


----------



## murphy31

T
h
r
e
e


----------



## murphy31

.
4
.


----------



## murphy31

F
i
v
e
r


----------



## hieule

In 3


----------



## hieule

In 4


----------



## hieule

In 5


----------



## elkscout

for #1


----------



## cordini

Thursday #1


----------



## cordini

Thursday #2


----------



## cordini

Thursday #3


----------



## cordini

Thursday #4


----------



## cordini

Last try for Thursday


----------



## kam23.olsen

Put me in it! College student, I got no money to buy one


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## goliath

one


----------



## goliath

two


----------



## goliath

three


----------



## goliath

four


----------



## goliath

five


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Thursday 5


----------



## [email protected]

Thursday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Thursday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Thursday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Thursday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Thursday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Thursday 5


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Thursday 1


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Thursday #2


----------



## Kansas Kid

One


----------



## Kansas Kid

Two


----------



## Kansas Kid

Three


----------



## Kansas Kid

Four


----------



## Kansas Kid

Five


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for a try.


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday 1


----------



## rdaigle87

Thursday 2


----------



## rdaigle87

thursday 3


----------



## EPLC

Is this still going on? I though it was over?


----------



## Metric1

Truball, is this still running or was there just one release to give away?

Either way thanks for the opportunity...


----------



## Rich63

EPLC said:


> Is this still going on? I though it was over?


There is one more. At least thats what they said last Friday.


----------



## Rich63

ttt


----------



## Rich63

t t t


----------



## ryan391

Thursday 1


----------



## Rich63

four


----------



## Rich63

five


----------



## strikerII

Morning shot for a new release. Thanks


----------



## strikerII

#2 for Thursday.


----------



## strikerII

Another entry #3.


----------



## strikerII

One more for #4.


----------



## strikerII

#5 for an HBX.


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #1


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #2


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #3


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #4


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Thursday #5


----------



## PSE 2374

In again


----------



## Probe 97

1 for the day


----------



## Probe 97

2 for the day


----------



## ricksmathew

Thursday #1


----------



## Probe 97

3 for the day


----------



## ricksmathew

Thursday #2


----------



## Probe 97

4 for the day


----------



## ricksmathew

Thursday #3


----------



## Probe 97

Big number 5 for the day!


----------



## ricksmathew

Thursday #4


----------



## ricksmathew

Thursday #5


----------



## rdaigle87

thursday 4


----------



## rdaigle87

thursday 5


----------



## 4X4HD

One


----------



## 4X4HD

Two


----------



## 4X4HD

Three


----------



## 4X4HD

Four


----------



## 4X4HD

Five


----------



## cc122368

#1 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#2 Today.


----------



## Sbay

must have a HBX


----------



## cc122368

#3 Today.


----------



## cc122368

#4 Today.


----------



## cc122368

And #5 Today.


----------



## wdbowhunter

Why not


----------



## taviondo18

count me in!!!


----------



## pabuck

Thursday 1


----------



## pabuck

Thursday 2.


----------



## BillyRay

Thur-1


----------



## BillyRay

Thur-2


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I think they are done


----------



## BillyRay

Thur-3


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

But I may as well try again.


----------



## BillyRay

Thur-4


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Cuz you never know


----------



## BillyRay

Thur-5


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

A great company like TRUBALL


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

May give one more away


----------



## Suock

in again


----------



## LMacD

Thursday 1


----------



## wv hoyt man

In again.


----------



## sixstringer4528

In once


----------



## sixstringer4528

In twice


----------



## sixstringer4528

Third


----------



## sixstringer4528

Fourth


----------



## sixstringer4528

Fifth time. It would be a pleasure to have an hbx.


----------



## cookiefree1969

Tru-ball hbx #1


----------



## Tom1953

I'd like to give one a try. Thanks


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Thursday 1


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Thursday 2


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Thursday 3


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Thursday 4


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Thursday 5


----------



## kc hay seed

thursday for the win#1


----------



## kc hay seed

thursday for the win #2


----------



## kc hay seed

thursday for the win #3


----------



## kc hay seed

thursday for the win #4


----------



## kc hay seed

thursday for the win #5


----------



## npkeith

Thursday 1


----------



## npkeith

Thursday 2


----------



## npkeith

Thursday 3


----------



## npkeith

Thursday 4


----------



## npkeith

Thursday 5


----------



## Rich63

Metric1 said:


> Truball, is this still running or was there just one release to give away?
> 
> Either way thanks for the opportunity...


Last week


----------



## Autumnrider

I'm in again!


----------



## taviondo18

2 for today!


----------



## Zadigre

a few more for today... we never know!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

The odds are not in my favor.


----------



## Zadigre

second for today


----------



## jadkins223

In in in thanks!


----------



## Taco_seasoning

First


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Second


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Third


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Fourth


----------



## tatco

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## tatco

2nd in. Thanks


----------



## tatco

3rd in thanks


----------



## tatco

And 4th in thanks


----------



## spotter45

Thanks for a great opportunity for getting a chance win...good way to transfer to a back tension release.


----------



## taviondo18

In again


----------



## APA Buck

Count me in for # 1 today Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

In for #2 for today Thanks


----------



## APA Buck

Thanks in for the win # 3 today


----------



## APA Buck

In for # 4 today


----------



## legit

In it to Win it!! Friday #1


----------



## J_mill

Number 1..


----------



## NH BOW HUNTER

You can count me in!


----------



## taviondo18

and again! thanks


----------



## legit

In it to Win it!! Friday #2


----------



## legit

In it to Win it!! Friday #3


----------



## jrandres

Guys its over!


----------



## legit

In it to Win it!! Friday #4


----------



## legit

In it to Win it!! Friday #5


----------



## legit

jrandres said:


> Guys its over!


What??!!


----------



## APA Buck

In to win


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Fifth


----------



## Muleyman27

1 thur


----------



## Muleyman27

2 thur


----------



## Muleyman27

3 thur


----------



## Muleyman27

4 thur


----------



## Muleyman27

5 thur


----------



## Fafnir

Thursday number one.


----------



## Fafnir

Thursday number two.


----------



## Fafnir

Thursday number three.


----------



## Fafnir

Thursday number four.


----------



## Fafnir

Thursday number five.


----------



## samson99

in for thursday


----------



## River rattler

I'm in!


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

please put me in


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

twice in for the win


----------



## bobnikon

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations to MNHUNTER23 on winning an HBX! Thank you to everyone for entering and you can order yours now at your favorite dealer! Don't forget to check out our YouTube page for more information or give us a call!
> View attachment 2553346


Post number 8231 on the 27th.

Not sure why they haven't closed the thread, except for the free advertising...


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

#3 in for me


----------



## Acts 4:12

I'm feeling lucky today!!!!


----------



## Acts 4:12

I'm in for the win


----------



## Acts 4:12

Thanks T.R.U. Ball for this great opportunity.


----------



## Acts 4:12

The number 4 for the Score


----------



## bobnikon

Acts 4:12 said:


> The number 4 for the Score


Number 5 for the Jive, of the contest already being over that is... Good luck, I guess???


----------



## cottonstalk

#1 for Thursday


----------



## cottonstalk

#2 for Thursday


----------



## cottonstalk

#3 for Thursday


----------



## cottonstalk

#4 for Thursday


----------



## cottonstalk

#5 for Thursday


----------



## Georgiaboy98

In thanks!


----------



## Georgiaboy98

In again thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

Would love to give an HBX a try.


----------



## Crazey

I'm in. Thanks a lot!


----------



## lucasm

in today


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in it to win it......





Tim


----------



## rich_cardoso

One


----------



## rich_cardoso

Two two


----------



## Acts 4:12

Thanks T.R.U. Ball, Jesse Broadwater, Reo Wilde for designing some outstanding releases.


----------



## South Man

in again


----------



## Hunter187

In 1


----------



## Hunter187

In 2


----------



## Hunter187

In 3


----------



## Hunter187

In 4


----------



## Hunter187

In 5


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday 1


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thursday 5


----------



## olemil4me

Im in


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## widow maker 223

In 4


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you.


----------



## Meat Missle

In for the sweet release


----------



## hieule

In 1


----------



## Meat Missle

In 2


----------



## Meat Missle

In 3


----------



## hieule

iN 2


----------



## Meat Missle

In 4


----------



## Meat Missle

In 5


----------



## Tincup61

Im in


----------



## Tincup61

In 2


----------



## Tincup61

In 3


----------



## Tincup61

In 4


----------



## Tincup61

In 5


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Guess I could try again.


----------



## sean1

I'm in again. 

I thought they already picked the winner?


----------



## hieule

In 3


----------



## MNHUNTER23

sean1 said:


> I'm in again.
> 
> I thought they already picked the winner?


The contest ended on Monday, I was the winner:smile: The OP hasn't been on here since Tuesday so the thread has remained open.


----------



## xj40jag

Gimme, gimme, gimme


----------



## skottyboi34

Wow! Over 800 posts since the giveaway ended! Lol! Congrats to MNHUNTER23!


----------



## Acts 4:12

Really need one of these


----------



## djanderson80

Hmm...


----------



## kam23.olsen

Good luck to all! But hopefully I win!


----------



## octanevane

In again


----------



## bluestreaker

Uno


----------



## bluestreaker

Due


----------



## bluestreaker

Tre


----------



## bluestreaker

Quattro


----------



## bluestreaker

Cinque... dentro per oggi ha!


----------



## Jtbelleu23

I need a new one


----------



## samson99

one more time


----------



## cordini

Friday #1


----------



## cordini

Friday #2


----------



## cordini

Friday #3


----------



## cordini

Friday #4


----------



## cordini

Last chance.....Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Blackout CE

im in again please


----------



## turkeyhunter60

i'm in.


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 1


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 2


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 3


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 4


----------



## jclark_65

Friday 5


----------



## widow maker 223

In 1


----------



## widow maker 223

In 2


----------



## widow maker 223

In 3


----------



## widow maker 223

In. 4


----------



## widow maker 223

In 5


----------



## pabuck

Friday morning #1


----------



## pabuck

Today is the lucky day, #2.


----------



## pabuck

Post #3 on page 911!!


----------



## pabuck

Post #4


----------



## pabuck

Final entry #5


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 1


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 2


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 3


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 4


----------



## KimberTac1911

Friday 5


----------



## steve101610

I'm in


----------



## cjbuck33

Pick me


----------



## cjbuck33

Pick me 2


----------



## cjbuck33

Pick me 3


----------



## cjbuck33

Pick me 4


----------



## cjbuck33

Pick me 5


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Uno


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Dos


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tres


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Quattro


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Cinco


----------



## Mojo_Billbo

Friday 1


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for #1.


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for #2.


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for #3.


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for #4.


----------



## wv hoyt man

In for the lucky #5.
Good luck everybody.


----------



## JMASavage

#1 for the day


----------



## JMASavage

#2 for today


----------



## Gregc291

In 1


----------



## JMASavage

3 for today


----------



## JMASavage

4 for today


----------



## ryan391

When is the drawing?


----------



## lachypetersen22

In again


----------



## lachypetersen22

222


----------



## sapphire1

I'm in for the hbx


----------



## lachypetersen22

333


----------



## lachypetersen22

444


----------



## lachypetersen22

555


----------



## strikerII

Morning shot for a new release. Thanks


----------



## strikerII

In for #2.


----------



## Georgiaboy98

In thanks


----------



## strikerII

Up for #3.


----------



## strikerII

One more for #4.


----------



## Georgiaboy98

Número dos


----------



## strikerII

And #5. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Kansas Kid

One


----------



## Kansas Kid

Two


----------



## Georgiaboy98

Three


----------



## Kansas Kid

Three


----------



## Kansas Kid

Four


----------



## Kansas Kid

Five


----------



## Georgiaboy98

Fourth is in good luck everyone have a great day


----------



## AdamsC

Is today the last day? #1


----------



## AdamsC

I want one if so! Lol #2


----------



## GOBLE4ME

In for Friday !!!


----------



## Tim/OH

In it to win it......




Tim


----------



## Muleyman27

1 fri


----------



## Muleyman27

2 fri


----------



## Muleyman27

3 fri


----------



## Muleyman27

4 fri


----------



## Muleyman27

5 fri


----------



## Icey_Cold

one


----------



## Icey_Cold

two


----------



## Icey_Cold

three


----------



## PSE 2374

In please


----------



## Icey_Cold

four


----------



## Acts 4:12

Today is the Day


----------



## Acts 4:12

"BOOM... Here Comes The BOOM" I Win LOL


----------



## BillyRay

Fri-1


----------



## BillyRay

Fri-2


----------



## goliath

one


----------



## BillyRay

Fri-3


----------



## ricksmathew

Friday #1


----------



## ricksmathew

Friday #2


----------



## BillyRay

Fri-4


----------



## nhns4

Its over. You cant win


----------



## ricksmathew

Friday #3


----------



## BillyRay

Fri-5


----------



## ricksmathew

Friday #4


----------



## ricksmathew

Friday #5


----------



## goliath

two


----------



## Icey_Cold

fifth


----------



## goliath

three


----------



## goliath

four


----------



## goliath

five


----------



## Suock

last day in


----------



## Acts 4:12

I'M in for the win today


----------



## npkeith

New week Friday 1


----------



## npkeith

New week Friday 2


----------



## npkeith

New week Friday 3


----------



## npkeith

New week Friday 4


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 1


----------



## npkeith

New week Friday 5


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 2


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 3


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 4


----------



## Masheen76

HBX Friday 5


----------



## taviondo18

in for today #1


----------



## olemil4me

Friday 1


----------



## olemil4me

Friday 2


----------



## taviondo18

In again #2


----------



## yetihunter1

in for the win


----------



## tatco

I'm all in #1


----------



## yetihunter1

again im in


----------



## tatco

I'm all in #2


----------



## tatco

I'm all in #3


----------



## yetihunter1

3rd times the charm


----------



## yetihunter1

how about 4 times for the win?


----------



## yetihunter1

final friday 5


----------



## taviondo18

in for today #3


----------



## Steve Jones

im in!


----------



## Tom1953

I need a HBX real bad. Thanks


----------



## primal-archery

Heck why not.


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Today is the day.


----------



## Joebert

I'm one more time


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Ok, I'll try again.


----------



## rdaigle87

Friday 1


----------



## rdaigle87

Friday 2


----------



## rdaigle87

Friday 3


----------



## rdaigle87

Friday 4


----------



## rdaigle87

Friday 5


----------



## Acts 4:12

Today is HBX giving away day!


----------



## Tincup61

I'm in


----------



## Tincup61

In2


----------



## Cyberone

I am in again.


----------



## Tincup61

In3


----------



## Tincup61

In4


----------



## Doc Stone

Busy= but not that busy=
win
thanks
Doc


----------



## Tincup61

In5


----------



## Doc Stone

pull through
Doc


----------



## Doc Stone

pull thru
Doc


----------



## Doc Stone

finish
Doc


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 1


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 2


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 3


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 4


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Friday 5


----------



## Sbay

In for Friday


----------



## kc hay seed

In for friday#1


----------



## kc hay seed

in for friday#2


----------



## kc hay seed

in for friday #3


----------



## kc hay seed

in for friday #4


----------



## kc hay seed

in for friday #5,how much longer is this give away going to last????


----------



## stantonl33

ARG I missed entering yesterday!


----------



## stantonl33

I hope these Friday posts still count


----------



## stantonl33

I am very interested in trying this release out.


----------



## stantonl33

What time is the drawing?


----------



## stantonl33

Last one I promise!


----------



## Joebert

Inn


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

This release is gonna be sweet! Thanks Truball!


----------



## wdbowhunter

In again....


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #1


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #2


----------



## Acts 4:12

Last one for the day.


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #3


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #4


----------



## AUbowhunter09

Friday #5


----------



## paulhood77

I'm in this time


----------



## frog gigger

Didn't even know this was happening.


----------



## Joebert

Again


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #1


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #2


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #3


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #4


----------



## Hunter187

Friday #5


----------



## taviondo18

in again #4


----------



## POOREBOY

I believe its over you mullets:tongue::wink:


----------



## iabowhunter86

Yet again


----------



## iabowhunter86

#2 this thing is going to be awsome


----------



## Georgiaboy98

#9271 5 for today thanks


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Let's get this show on the road.


----------



## TXfishnhntr

In for the win!


----------



## oglebuck

I'll play


----------



## oglebuck

#2 try


----------



## oglebuck

I'll play again


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #1


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #2


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #3


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #4


----------



## Casey.radel

Friday #5


----------



## Bigdaddysimp

Are we there yet?


----------



## Animal666

Has there been a recent winner?

In with #1 if it's still going on.


----------



## Animal666

#2 
I'm in!


----------



## Animal666

#3 just to be safe!


----------



## Animal666

#4 for good measure.


----------



## Animal666

#5 guess that's all I got!


----------



## strayarrow

Friday #1


----------



## workinonit50

help me out


----------



## strayarrow

Friday #2


----------



## strayarrow

Friday #3


----------



## gregcoya

Friday in


----------



## gregcoya

In again.


----------



## gregcoya

3 more. I want this release!##


----------



## gregcoya

Oops 2 more .in again


----------



## gregcoya

In again ...good luck to all


----------



## taviondo18

last one


----------



## samson99

#2 friday


----------



## samson99

#3 friday


----------



## samson99

#4 just cause


----------



## samson99

last one


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it Friday #1


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it Friday #2


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it Friday #3


----------



## bobnikon

I guess if the OP cared they would have closed the thread 4 days ago when the final draw was. As it is, I guess they just want to keep stringing people along and getting free bumps??? Or maybe because they haven't closed it, they should have another drawing? I think that would be fair to all the people who keep bumping. Think I will PM them and suggest it.


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it Friday #4


----------



## legit

In it to WIN it Friday #5


----------



## bobnikon

Sent a PM suggesting another give-away to make up for not closing the thread. Let's see if they leave everybody hanging or pony up.

Cheers


----------



## MNHUNTER23

bobnikon said:


> Sent a PM suggesting another give-away to make up for not closing the thread. Let's see if they leave everybody hanging or pony up.
> 
> Cheers


The OP sent me and email this morning, he is out of the country at a tournament. He said his service is really on and off. My guess is that's why he hasn't closed the thread.


----------



## jonesocasey

I would like one.


Kellg79 said:


> Who wants a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release? In preparation for the new HBX by Reo Wilde, we will be giving away a T.R.U. Ball Signature Series release aid every Friday until the big day! Just leave a comment and you will be entered to be randomly chosen for a new release! We will be posting this weeks giveaway shortly so keep an eye out for the post and don't forget to subscribe! Please feel free to discuss the new releases in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2441642
> 
> Rules:
> *Spamming will disqualify, limit to 5 entries per day but Q&A is not a call for disqualification
> *Comment to enter and the winner will be chosen with a random number generator by post number
> *Must claim prize within 48 hours of the announced winning time


----------



## jonesocasey

I would like one.


----------



## bluestreaker

Yeup


----------



## bluestreaker

Yeup yup


----------



## bluestreaker

Yeeeup


----------



## bluestreaker

Yeeeeup


----------



## bluestreaker

Yeeeeeup x5 thanks and goodnight


----------



## Georgiaboy98

MNHUNTER23 said:


> The OP sent me and email this morning, he is out of the country at a tournament. He said his service is really on and off. My guess is that's why he hasn't closed the thread.


So there is no giveaway?


----------



## MNHUNTER23

Georgiaboy98 said:


> So there is no giveaway?


The giveaway ended on Monday, I was the final winner. Check page 330


----------



## Georgiaboy98

MNHUNTER23 said:


> The giveaway ended on Monday, I was the final winner. Check page 330


Alright thanks, that's sweet congrats!


----------



## Untouchable1798

I hope to win, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## cordini

Maybe they'll do a Bonus draw since they couldn't close the thread......Hint hint! Please!


----------



## sixstringer4528

Once


----------



## sixstringer4528

Twice


----------



## sixstringer4528

Third times a charm


----------



## sixstringer4528

Fourth


----------



## sixstringer4528

Last but not least


----------



## [email protected]

Friday #1 and it's my bday!


----------



## [email protected]

Number 2


----------



## [email protected]

Number 3


----------



## Defy

Pick me!!!


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you!!


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 1


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 2


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 3


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 4


----------



## greatthosu

Friday 5


----------



## enemyofsilence

In please. Thank you!


----------



## Meat Missle

Just


----------



## Meat Missle

In case


----------



## Meat Missle

They


----------



## Meat Missle

Draw


----------



## Meat Missle

Again


----------



## Hunter187

I agree 

Sat #1


----------



## Hunter187

Sat 2


----------



## Hunter187

Sat 3


----------



## Hunter187

Sat 4


----------



## Hunter187

Sat 5


----------



## KateCurt94

Love to try a new release


----------



## Georgiaboy98

In once


----------



## rcfireninja

Thanks for the chance


----------



## cordini

MNHUNTER23 said:


> The giveaway ended on Monday, I was the final winner. Check page 330


I can say that I missed the announcement of you being the final winner of the giveaway......I had thought that it ran thru yesterday. Congrats on your HBX!


----------



## medguychrischri

What an awesome release, and just enough time to get ready for my first sit in a tree stand!!


----------



## hawglarry

In for the win!


----------



## bowman69

Would go nice with my other 5 Tru Balls


----------



## bobnikon

I guess the OP didn't care enough to hold another draw or close the thread. Says something...

Edit...
Looks like somebody else said they are out of the country with spotty reception. I guess they can send a pm but not close a thread. Anyhow, I will stop bumping the thread myself.



bobnikon said:


> Sent a PM suggesting another give-away to make up for not closing the thread. Let's see if they leave everybody hanging or pony up.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## ElizaJ

In it to win it! Awesome opportunity!


----------



## Coug09

Pow


----------



## lyork1996

I'm feeling lucky, very interested


----------



## Poom

Cool!! Count me in!!


----------



## Todd Wylie

i want one.


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Sat #1


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Sat #2


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Sat #3


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Sat #4


----------



## legit

In it to Win it. Sat #5


----------



## cordini

I'll post it again.....Giveaway is over, but it sure would be great to have a bonus release opportunity. 

I hope that everyone reads some of these posts before rapid entering......


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

cordini said:


> I'll post it again.....Giveaway is over, but it sure would be great to have a bonus release opportunity.
> 
> I hope that everyone reads some of these posts before rapid entering......


I'm with you on that one Cord. BONUS DRAWING PLEASE!!!


----------



## Dr.Dorite

Yep, Time to upgrade from my old ht3. Still my favorite release, but a new one will sure be nice. just let me know when I win. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tarsey

Yes please!


----------



## bgilbertson

Count me in!


----------



## kc hay seed

in for the bonus win!!


----------



## kc hay seed

in again for the bonus win!!


----------



## kc hay seed

and again for the bonus win!!


----------



## kc hay seed

and again in case they have a bonus win!


----------



## kc hay seed

one more time in case they have a bonus win,they should for not closing the thread!!


----------



## kebees4

I could use a new Release as my Tru Ball is about 10 years old


----------



## pabuck

Sunday #1


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in.....





Tim


----------



## cordini

Nobody bothers reading.....Contest officially ended.


----------



## legit

In it to Win it, hoping there's a bonus or another prize... Sun #1


----------



## legit

In it to Win it, hoping there's a bonus or another prize... Sun #2


----------



## legit

In it to Win it, hoping there's a bonus or another prize... Sun #3


----------



## legit

In it to Win it, hoping there's a bonus or another prize... Sun #4


----------



## legit

In it to Win it, hoping there's a bonus or another prize... Sun #5


----------



## Targettim

*Guys, it's all over so no more entries!*
And I didn't win :sad:


----------



## ehorvat888

Put me.in


----------



## Rojoway

I'm in


----------



## carlosii

Back again.


----------



## shadeson

I'm in!

I love my Abyss


----------



## bowfish24_7

I'm in!! Thanks


----------



## Hunter187

Hoping for a bonus prize too!...worth a shot
Sun #1


----------



## Hunter187

Sun #2


----------



## Hunter187

Sun #3


----------



## Hunter187

Sun#4


----------



## Hunter187

Sun #5


----------



## franzofumi

Win


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

The fat lady has sang her song on this one fellas. It is over.


----------



## 09blackonblack

Is it too late to enter?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Enter all you want. I think it's too late to win. Lol


----------



## carlosii

This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## Gregc291

In ?


----------



## koheni

In need to update my 1992'ish Tru-Ball.


----------



## Hunter187

Putting my 5 in today.

Yes, I know there was already a winner. 
Mon #1


----------



## Hunter187

Mon #2


----------



## Hunter187

Mon #3


----------



## Hunter187

Mon #4


----------



## Hunter187

Mon #5


----------



## BigBuckDown!

I'm in for a HBX!


----------



## KC_WhiteTails

Still going?


----------



## WhoKnows

I'm in for a HBX!


----------



## cordini

KC_WhiteTails said:


> Still going?


No.....It ended a week ago, but people don't read the posts and it keeps getting bumped. 

Some (myself included) were hoping for a possible Bonus release giveaway, because I had thought it ran thru last Friday. I'mguilty of not catching the final winner announcement and contributing to the confusion. I've been trying to keep people from continuing the entriesby posting the contest is over, but work keeps me from being able to check the thread. 

Hopefully this thread will get closed, but the OP had been out of the country with sketchy service.


----------



## landyprice521

Nice, luve T.R.U. BALL releases


----------



## Seode777

I would sure like to have one to try


----------



## cordini

And it's still over. ......


----------



## hoytfeller

in it to win it #1i


----------



## hoytfeller

in for the win #2


----------



## hoytfeller

lets win it #3


----------



## hoytfeller

I really need it


----------



## cordini

hoytfeller said:


> I really need it


You're really going to have to buy it.....Contest was done over a week ago......See all the previous reminders above.


----------

